# Once, Twice, Three times a Hive



## Shabe

Hmmm how's this business work?

*sniffs the air*

Hmmm I smell BBQ, and Chinese and Mexican, there's a whole buffet over there! *waddles over to the buffet, plate in hand*


----------



## Blackrat

*Doesn't eat all the food in the Hive*

*Bites a piece off every cookie though*


----------



## Aeson

Do you have Mexicans cooking your Mexican food? We have Mexicans cooking Chinese food here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You cna smell mexicans?  How do I smell?


----------



## Shabe

Relique du Madde said:


> You cna smell mexicans? How do I smell?




Sounds like a brand new thriller

"Seventh Sense"

Tagline: "I can smell mexicans"


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> You cna smell mexicans?  How do I smell?



I want to answer but I don't want to sound racist.


----------



## Aeson

P-kitty closed the other thread before 1000 posts. Curses.


----------



## Ginnel

I'm sure it got to a 1000


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> You cna smell mexicans?  How do I smell?






Aeson said:


> I want to answer but I don't want to sound racist.




*takes the plunge*

[Agent Smith] Do you know what I hate about Mexicans?  Its the smell [/Agent Smith]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I want to answer but I don't want to sound racist.




Like beans?  Fajitas? Or any of the other things my work clothes smells like after a day at the family restaurant?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Like beans?  Fajitas? Or any of the other things my work clothes smells like after a day at the family restaurant?



I was going to go for tacos. I did have some others that might have come across as more offensive.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Like beans?  Fajitas? Or any of the other things my work clothes smells like after a day at the family restaurant?




Now I want a fajita... Thanks a lot...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I was going to go for tacos. I did have some others that might have come across as more offensive.




::Chuckles::  That reminds me of a song, which is so very true..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrDjYT3eqWs]YouTube - Cheech and Chong: Mexican American Song[/ame]

Since my Gf's name is Debbie.  I like music.  Someone in my family is named Chella. I like my nina and tia.  I took Spanish in high school and got a B.  And I hate getting up in the morning, and I take a long time doing it.


----------



## Aeson

Remember this isn't just about offending you. It's about offending the more PC readers out there. Of course as someone I call friend I wouldn't want to offend you but I suspect as you've shown so far you're more willing to laugh with us.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It takes alot ot offend me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Im amazed how unproductive today has been for me due to Call of Duty and being swept into an emotion filled serious discussion in the hive and elsewhere on enworld.


I think it's time for me to sleep*...




* If I made the HIVE I was tempted to name it "No Sleep For The Wicked" or "The HIVE Never Sleeps" just for the bad/wrong/fun of it.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> It takes alot ot offend me.



Good to know but I don't think I'll push it.


Relique du Madde said:


> Im amazed how unproductive today has been for me due to Call of Duty and being swept into an emotion filled serious discussion in the hive and elsewhere on enworld.



I haven't done much tonight either. I did workout just now. I'm really proud of myself. I finally lost that last couple of pounds I needed for a 10 pound total loss. I'm annoyed it's taken longer than I wanted. Also my workout program has a glitch in it. When it's doing an exercise called Heel Jacks it continues instead of taking a break in between sets. I didn't used to be able to keep up but now I go with the glitch and keep rolling with it.



Relique du Madde said:


> I think it's time for me to sleep*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * If I made the HIVE I was tempted to name it "No Sleep For The Wicked" or "The HIVE Never Sleeps" just for the bad/wrong/fun of it.



Save those for the next time.


----------



## hafrogman

So.

While we're on the subject of lies and betrayal . . .

Did anybody else notice that Desert Hare's avatar and signature are gone?  Along with the Community Supporter band.  The supporter account that was purchased through a completely different site, possibly to hide the credit card owner.  The person who showed up just as Rev disappeared.  With the name "Desert Hare".


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> So.
> 
> While we're on the subject of lies and betrayal . . .
> 
> Did anybody else notice that Desert Hare's avatar and signature are gone?  Along with the Community Supporter band.  The supporter account that was purchased through a completely different site, possibly to hide the credit card owner.  The person who showed up just as Rev disappeared.  With the name "Desert Hare".




Oh man, things are getting deep!

Am I real? Are you real?


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> So.
> 
> While we're on the subject of lies and betrayal . . .
> 
> Did anybody else notice that Desert Hare's avatar and signature are gone? Along with the Community Supporter band. The supporter account that was purchased through a completely different site, possibly to hide the credit card owner. The person who showed up just as Rev disappeared. With the name "Desert Hare".



I did say I had my suspicions didn't I 

Which I may have voiced a few times.

Your real Galeros!!! you have to be!


----------



## Ginnel

Mega!!!

come chat


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> Oh man, things are getting deep!
> 
> Am I real? Are you real?




Ok, so which one of you is Skynet?

I for one welcom our robotic overlords


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> So.
> 
> While we're on the subject of lies and betrayal . . .
> 
> Did anybody else notice that Desert Hare's avatar and signature are gone?  Along with the Community Supporter band.  The supporter account that was purchased through a completely different site, possibly to hide the credit card owner.  The person who showed up just as Rev disappeared.  With the name "Desert Hare".



Relique, Blackrat and I discussed our suspicions earlier but didn't want to say anything publicly. There was a lot of evidence to support the suspicion. There is some irrefutable evidence also. I think the action you mentioned was taken based on that. Blackrat was going to talk to PirateCat. 

there were many times I wanted to call Hare out by calling her Rev but I didn't want to start anything especially if I was wrong. We've been duped twice it seems.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Oh man, things are getting deep!
> 
> Am I real? Are you real?



I think this is the time to come clean that you are in fact an alt of The Warlock.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel, Froggy, Galeros, I just sent you guys PM's explaining what happened.


Aeson said:


> Relique, Blackrat and I discussed our suspicions earlier but didn't want to say anything publicly. There was a lot of evidence to support the suspicion. There is some irrefutable evidence also. I think the action you mentioned was taken based on that. Blackrat was going to talk to PirateCat.



Well, this too sums it up...


----------



## Knightfall

hafrogman said:


> So.
> 
> While we're on the subject of lies and betrayal . . .
> 
> Did anybody else notice that Desert Hare's avatar and signature are gone?  Along with the Community Supporter band.  The supporter account that was purchased through a completely different site, possibly to hide the credit card owner.  The person who showed up just as Rev disappeared.  With the name "Desert Hare".



Yeah, I noticed that.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ginnel, Froggy, Galeros, I just sent you guys PM's explaining what happened.



You didn't send me a PM explaining what happened.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Why am I left out here on the secret PM thing? 

Oh, wait, I am not real. I am invention of Terry Pratchett, that might be it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You didn't send me a PM explaining what happened.






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Why am I left out here on the secret PM thing?
> 
> Oh, wait, I am not real. I am invention of Terry Pratchett, that might be it.




Damnit! Every frequent Hiver who wants the explanation, raise your hands.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Why am I left out here on the secret PM thing?
> 
> Oh, wait, I am not real. I am invention of Terry Pratchett, that might be it.



At the time the first stuff was said Relique, Blackrat and I were the only ones around. I said something to them first. If you were here I would have added you in on it.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Damnit! Every frequent Hiver who wants the explanation, raise your hands.



Last I heard you were going to talk to him. I didn't know if you did until Froggy mentioned the changes to Hare's account.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I think this is the time to come clean that you are in fact an alt of The Warlock.




Don't make me slap you over TCP/IP.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Don't make me slap you over TCP/IP.



D'oh. You weren't supposed to see that.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Damnit! Every frequent Hiver who wants the explanation, raise your hands.




Out of morbid curiosity, altough I think Rev does need some serious help...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> D'oh. You weren't supposed to see that.




Yeah, see, that seems to happen everytime you say something tangentially dopey about or towards me. 

I happen to be watching.

I'm always watching.

Always.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Yeah, see, that seems to happen everytime you say something tangentially dopey about or towards me.
> 
> I happen to be watching.
> 
> I'm always watching.
> 
> Always.



Just you? cause chances are if you watch for all the dopey things I say you'll never sleep again.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Just you? cause chances are if you watch for all the dopey things I say you'll never sleep again.




Nah, I don't care about *all* the dopey things you say.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Your real Galeros!!! you have to be!




*Has a Tomato in the Mirror moment*

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Goldmoon

I trusted Rev. I even added him to my unofficial contact list should something happen to me. I had begun to think of Hare like a sister, someone I could share things with. I'm hurt and I'm angry and it's EXACTLY why I don't f***ing trust people.

Now as for the giggity... I know I drive a lot of it. After reading some things I see its not welcome. I apologize if I drove anyone away and I will remain giggity-free from now on.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I trusted Rev. I even added him to my unofficial contact list should something happen to me. I had begun to think of Hare like a sister, someone I could share things with. I'm hurt and I'm angry and it's EXACTLY why I don't f***ing trust people.



I knew you had trust issues. I had a feeling this would hit you pretty hard. It makes it hard on us trying to win your trust. I don't blame you not trusting but I hope you'll find someone you can trust. Not everyone is like this.



Goldmoon said:


> Now as for the giggity... I know I drive a lot of it. After reading some things I see its not welcome. I apologize if I drove anyone away and I will remain giggity-free from now on.



Now that's a shame.


----------



## The_Warlock

People are what people are. Sometimes they do foolish things, or thoughtless things, or downright cruel things.

It's an internet forum, even the most honest and forthright person isn't showing every aspect of themselves. 

The anonymity of the internet fosters those negative effects as well as positive benefits.

Feel pity for the person who felt that extensive lying to manipulate emotions on a community forum was the best use of his time, and move on.

Really, in the end, all he proved was that even the most suspicious and cynical amongst us are caring, thoughful, empathetic and sympathetic human beings. Yay us.


----------



## CleverNickName

Oh for crying out loud.  What is up with all of this tomfoolery?

A fake coma?
A fake recovery?
A fake identity?
Multiple accounts?

I know that this is the internet, and as such, we should all be immediately skeptical of every single word we read on it.  And I know that we are all experienced roleplayers here, so pretending to be someone else is something that comes natural to us.  And I know that accounts are cheap, anyone can claim to be anything here.  I get it.

But just because something CAN be done, doesn't indicate that it SHOULD be done.  I don't know what we did to deserve all of this manipulation and mistreatment.  But I am officially done with it.  I don't need this kind of drama.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Damnit! Every frequent Hiver who wants the explanation, raise your hands.



*raises hand*

LT.


----------



## Goldmoon

And another thing. If several of you were suspicious of Rev/Hare why the hell didnt someone tell me? Is there anyone else I should be looking out for?


----------



## The_Warlock

CleverNickName said:
			
		

> I don't need this kind of drama.




Nobody does. But there's always someone who brings it.

We just move on and continue enjoying the benefits of this community.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> And another thing. If several of you were suspicious of Rev/Hare why the hell didnt someone tell me? Is there anyone else I should be looking out for?



I was hoping I was wrong. I didn't say anything to anyone until the crap hit the fan. We're not all conspiring against you. We're not trying to leave you out.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> It's an internet forum, even the most honest and forthright person isn't showing every aspect of themselves.
> 
> Really, in the end, all he proved was that even the most suspicious and cynical amongst us are caring, thoughful, empathetic and sympathetic human beings. Yay us.



Nice post 

Though I can actually prove that I am who I say I am (a pretty active facebook account can lead to that  ) and I've pretty much bared all there is to bare here  Well except that, cause the forum rules don't support it


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> And another thing. If several of you were suspicious of Rev/Hare why the hell didnt someone tell me? Is there anyone else I should be looking out for?




Not I. 

I was no more distrusting or suspicious of those posts than any other unverified internet communication because 1) I had no reason to be extremely skeptical, and 2) I'm not on frequently enough to read all the posts and bother to correlate dates/times.


----------



## Wereserpent

I did find myself thinking that Desert Hare was from Arizona even though "she" said she was from Maine(Because of the name). I sort of had my initial suspicions seeing as how "she" showed up right after Rev got "sick", but I dismissed them. 

Oh well.

I do not think anyone is trying to hide anything from you Goldmoon, I thought Desert Hare was real too.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> And another thing. If several of you were suspicious of Rev/Hare why the hell didnt someone tell me? Is there anyone else I should be looking out for?



I was completely taken in up until the very end.

I missed a bit, so I was away for the post about Rev muttering Faerunian diety names in his sleep.  I didn't see it until he had already "woken up".  When I looked back at it, it looked highly suspect.

1) Why would you post random mutterings of a person in a coma.
2) If you're not a gamer, they won't seem like real words.
3) Even with the "phonetic" spelling, they were still extremely recognizable.

But by that time, he was back.  So why bring it up?

But Desert Hare took me in hook, line and sinker.

*sigh*

. . . do we have a full list of who else we should assume was an alt of Rev?

Desert Hare we know.
Demongirl?
Duskblade?

If you look at his PbP games, he seems to have a thing for female characters.  Demongirl is the female Galeros, and Duskblade was Anti-DuMadde.

. . . 

Maybe I'm just paranoid now.  Maybe not.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I did find myself thinking that Desert Hare was from Arizona even though "she" said she was from Maine(Because of the name). I sort of had my initial suspicions seeing as how "she" showed up right after Rev got "sick", but I dismissed them.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> I do not think anyone is trying to hide anything from you Goldmoon, I thought Desert Hare was real too.



Desert Hare said she grew up in Arizona but moved to Maine at 14. Froggy even tried to get hooked up with her sister/brother. 

That whole story about the brother was something else.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> I was completely taken in up until the very end.
> 
> I missed a bit, so I was away for the post about Rev muttering Faerunian diety names in his sleep. I didn't see it until he had already "woken up". When I looked back at it, it looked highly suspect.
> 
> 1) Why would you post random mutterings of a person in a coma.
> 2) If you're not a gamer, they won't seem like real words.
> 3) Even with the "phonetic" spelling, they were still extremely recognizable.
> 
> But by that time, he was back. So why bring it up?
> 
> But Desert Hare took me in hook, line and sinker.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> . . . do we have a full list of who else we should assume was an alt of Rev?
> 
> Desert Hare we know.
> Demongirl?
> Duskblade?
> 
> If you look at his PbP games, he seems to have a thing for female characters. Demongirl is the female Galeros, and Duskblade was Anti-DuMadde.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Maybe I'm just paranoid now. Maybe not.



Yeah I saw the highly unlikelyness of the coma thing but thought I'll give my support its not gonna hurt me one way or the other.

It'd be nice to get a list from a Mod of all the alts he used just to know


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:
			
		

> Nice post




Thank you. Just because I'm a cynic doesn't mean I can't look on the bright side. Besides, if there's one thing this little stunt has proved, it's that this community is definitely full of Class-A people.



			
				Ginnel said:
			
		

> Well except that...




Thank goodness!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I was completely taken in up until the very end.
> 
> I missed a bit, so I was away for the post about Rev muttering Faerunian diety names in his sleep.  I didn't see it until he had already "woken up".  When I looked back at it, it looked highly suspect.
> 
> 1) Why would you post random mutterings of a person in a coma.
> 2) If you're not a gamer, they won't seem like real words.
> 3) Even with the "phonetic" spelling, they were still extremely recognizable.
> 
> But by that time, he was back.  So why bring it up?
> 
> But Desert Hare took me in hook, line and sinker.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> . . . do we have a full list of who else we should assume was an alt of Rev?
> 
> Desert Hare we know.
> Demongirl?
> Duskblade?
> 
> If you look at his PbP games, he seems to have a thing for female characters.  Demongirl is the female Galeros, and Duskblade was Anti-DuMadde.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Maybe I'm just paranoid now.  Maybe not.



Only way to be sure is to have a mod or admin look at their IP addresses and see if they match with Rev's. That's how we or Blackrat rather caught Hare. I'm not certain that they are alts. If they are he slipped up with Hare but has been pretty good with the others.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Oh man, things are getting deep!
> 
> Am I real? Are you real?



For the record, I am real.  I'm not quite certain on how we go around proving it though.  I kinda want a 'Certified 100% Genuine Hiver' tag, but it's probably just a pipe dream.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> That whole story about the brother was something else.




I think that was just to reel me in.

I don't think anyone was excluding me on purpose, I just feel foolish for not seeing it myelf.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> . . . do we have a full list of who else we should assume was an alt of Rev?
> 
> Desert Hare we know.
> Demongirl?
> Duskblade?




I too am wondering if Demongirl and Duskblade were really Rev alts.

I think that guy called "Superfeak"(Meant to be "Superfreak" but there was a typo) is also a Rev alt given "his" connection to Desert Hare.


----------



## Wereserpent

I would also like to assure everyone that I am real and am not an alternate account for anyone.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Only way to be sure is to have a mod or admin look at their IP addresses and see if they match with Rev's. That's how we or Blackrat rather caught Hare.



Yeah, I know.  Maybe we can see if anyone would do that for us.







Aeson said:


> If they are he slipped up with Hare but has been pretty good with the others.



Well some of the others (if they are alts) are more broad parodies.  Looking at the membership of the Hive group just makes me wonder about some of them.  I'm not going to name any more names just in case I am cast wild aspersions.  But there's a fair number of very brief posters who came, posted a lot, and then disappeared.  Many of them have names that seem derivative of other Hivers.  And some of them have stories that seem . . . unlikely.  And certainly none of them posted pictures of themselves.  I understand that there are defininte reasons that some people don't wish to do so . . . it just leaves that always lingering doubt.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I think that was just to reel me in.
> 
> I don't think anyone was excluding me on purpose, I just feel foolish for not seeing it myelf.



I don't think it was to reel you in. I'm the one that took the bait and tried to be supportive. 

We see what we want to see. Most of us have shown a great deal of trust in our friend here. Heck you and Hafrogman both have my home address. You know how foolish that was of me? I'm still nervous about that but at the same time I thought I was trusting friends. I hope I was right.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> For the record, I am real. I'm not quite certain on how we go around proving it though. I kinda want a 'Certified 100% Genuine Hiver' tag, but it's probably just a pipe dream.



ahah but your Ok cupid profile proves it


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I too am wondering if Demongirl and Duskblade were really Rev alts.
> 
> I think that guy called "Superfeak"(Meant to be "Superfreak" but there was a typo) is also a Rev alt given "his" connection to Desert Hare.



I think that it's a given that Superfreak was an alt. 

I also say a connection with Hare being black and Rev's preference for black women stated some time ago.  


Galeros said:


> I would also like to assure everyone that I am real and am not an alternate account for anyone.



But are you man or woman?


hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I know.  Maybe we can see if anyone would do that for us.
> 
> 
> Well some of the others (if they are alts) are more broad parodies.  Looking at the membership of the Hive group just makes me wonder about some of them.  I'm not going to name any more names just in case I am cast wild aspersions.  But there's a fair number of very brief posters who came, posted a lot, and then disappeared.  Many of them have names that seem derivative of other Hivers.  And some of them have stories that seem . . . unlikely.  And certainly none of them posted pictures of themselves.  I understand that there are defininte reasons that some people don't wish to do so . . . it just leaves that always lingering doubt.



I think we have grounds to be suspicious of a lot of the late comers that didn't stick around.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I think that guy called "Superfeak"(Meant to be "Superfreak" but there was a typo) is also a Rev alt given "his" connection to Desert Hare.



Well, yeah.  I assumed he was a given.  Just meant to provide verisimilitude.

And of course then we get Rev having akward discussions with himself about their breakup.

I know it's already been suggested that he needs help.  But the more I look into it, the more that I'm thinking that he has serious, serious mental issues.  Like if he were ever to branch this behavior into the real world, "a danger to himself and others" kind of issues.

I wonder if Kida was real.  Or just another illusion.  I think somebody in Charles' family should be aware that he may be losing it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, all of these people possibly really being one person is really making the Hive too apt a description.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> I trusted Rev. I even added him to my unofficial contact list should something happen to me. I had begun to think of Hare like a sister, someone I could share things with. I'm hurt and I'm angry and it's EXACTLY why I don't f***ing trust people.
> 
> Now as for the giggity... I know I drive a lot of it. After reading some things I see its not welcome. I apologize if I drove anyone away and I will remain giggity-free from now on.



Well, I am not most interested in participating in Giggity. But if others like it, why should I bother? I wouldn't be surprised if Rev was a little bothered by it because he wasn't in the focus, maybe that triggered his actions. Still a childish behavior, but maybe that is within what we have to expect of it. It still creates the "boy that cried wolf" and the "fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me" problems. - But that doesn't mean you or anyone of us did anything wrong.[/Armchair psychology] 


And besides, I am still spending too much time on EN World and CM to be good for me (and my productivity)


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> For the record, I am real.  I'm not quite certain on how we go around proving it though.  I kinda want a 'Certified 100% Genuine Hiver' tag, but it's probably just a pipe dream.



I think this is one of the harder parts. That long standing members are going to feel the need to prove themselves to everyone else. Or some will stop trusting the rest of us.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> But are you man or woman?




Male.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> ahah but your Ok cupid profile proves it



To a degree.  Technically it could all be faked, too.

But

1) It wasn't just about me.  I'd kind of like to KNOW (as opposed to believing) that the people I talk to are real, too.  But we can't ask everyone to join OKC.

2) In the end, what does genuine mean?  Reveille could have been telling us the truth with his name/pictures/life, etc.  But in the end, he was the least genuine among us.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Male.



I know. You've stated it many times. I'm just goofing with you.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Yeah I saw the highly unlikelyness of the coma thing but thought I'll give my support its not gonna hurt me one way or the other.
> 
> It'd be nice to get a list from a Mod of all the alts he used just to know






Aeson said:


> Only way to be sure is to have a mod or admin look at their IP addresses and see if they match with Rev's. That's how we or Blackrat rather caught Hare. I'm not certain that they are alts. If they are he slipped up with Hare but has been pretty good with the others.




I have asked advice from Piratecat on this matter.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I don't think it was to reel you in. I'm the one that took the bait and tried to be supportive.
> 
> We see what we want to see. Most of us have shown a great deal of trust in our friend here. Heck you and Hafrogman both have my home address. You know how foolish that was of me? I'm still nervous about that but at the same time I thought I was trusting friends. I hope I was right.




Aeson dear, As soon as I manage to get your things in the mail, I'll delete your address if it makes you feel better. Theres no need to look over your shoulder for an Amazon assassination squad.



Galeros said:


> I too am wondering if Demongirl and Duskblade were really Rev alts.
> 
> I think that guy called "Superfeak"(Meant to be "Superfreak" but there was a typo) is also a Rev alt given "his" connection to Desert Hare.




Great, more pepole to watch out for....



Galeros said:


> Man, all of these people possibly really being one person is really making the Hive too apt a description.




Too true.



Aeson said:


> I think we have grounds to be suspicious of a lot of the late comers that didn't stick around.




And, it seems, maybe of longstanding members as well.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson dear, As soon as I manage to get your things in the mail, I'll delete your address if it makes you feel better. Theres no need to look over your shoulder for an Amazon assassination squad.



I trust you. I wanted you to have it or I wouldn't have given it to you. 



Goldmoon said:


> And, it seems, maybe of longstanding members as well.



I hope not.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, I am not most interested in participating in Giggity. But if others like it, why should I bother?




Because it makes people uncomfortable. Everyone should feel at home in the hive. For me, its a refuge from the person I'm forced to be in the real world and I would hate to feel umcomfortable here.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I will be back later tonight. Bai Bai for now.


----------



## Ginnel

Well all the old guard here are genuine


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Because it makes people uncomfortable. Everyone should feel at home in the hive. For me, its a refuge from the person I'm forced to be in the real world and I would hate to feel umcomfortable here.



I imagine you're feeling somewhat uncomfortable right now.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> I have asked advice from Piratecat on this matter.



Sounds reasonable.

I understand that it's not something that needs to be widespread.  For most people it won't matter one way or the other.  But as a Hiver, I've got to wonder who we've been speaking to for weeks. . . months. . . years?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Well all the old guard here are genuine



I'd like to think that Rev was genuine in who he himself was. It's the alts we question. If we start second guessing each other than it gives him even more power.


----------



## The_Warlock

Let's not start a witchhunt mentality, that serves no one and just ostracizes those who remain.

If we have suspicions or concerns, we take it to the moderators, like Blackrat has. They have the tools to follow this trail.


----------



## Aeson

Anyone else experiencing the slowness or is it just me?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I imagine you're feeling somewhat uncomfortable right now.



That's what she said?
Giggity.

....

I think that a certain amount of giggity is to be expected in the Hive.  Trying to eradicate it would be counter productive.  It just can't be overflowing.  Intersperse the giggity with the same kind of thoughtful and constructive posts that fill the rest of the Hive.

*tries to keep a straight face*


----------



## Piratecat

Folks,

I understand your concern. He turns out to have had an awful lot of alts (although many of these had 0 posts.).

They'll all be handled, of course, including banning known ip addresses. I'm not sure if we're going to list them for you. Either way, I probably won't get back to you before next Tuesday about this. 

In the mean time, the mods (including Darkness) know what to look for and are on the lookout for any new ones or any old ones we have missed. Email him or me if you have a specific concern.



Aeson said:


> Anyone else experiencing the slowness or is it just me?



Multiple IP searches.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Well, I will be back later tonight. Bai Bai for now.




Bye Glaeros.



Ginnel said:


> Well all the old guard here are genuine




What exactly constitutes "Old Guard"? Should we make a list?



Aeson said:


> I imagine you're feeling somewhat uncomfortable right now.




Uncomfortable is not the right word. I feel betrayed and angry and justified for my distrust of the world in general. Theres a lot I want to say but I just cant seem to find the words to properly express it.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Let's not start a witchhunt mentality, that serves no one and just ostracizes those who remain.



That's exactly the kind of thing I'd expect a witch to say!  Now, hold this hot iron rod while I go gather up the rope for your noose.

...

Er, right.

Yeah, I guess the best thing to do is to just try and go about business as usual.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...I've got to wonder...




Does it really matter? We've had abject silliness, serious converse, thought provoking discourse, amusement, amazement, and occasional shock. 

Someone was "Playing by Post" while others were just talking and living. 

Is it a surprise? Shocking? Confusing? Sure.

Can it make you angry? Absolutely.

Maybe we lost a certain sense of innocence.

But if the rest of us have been acting true to ourselves, we haven't really lost anything here. We are still whoever we are.


----------



## The_Warlock

Thank you, PC!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> That's what she said?
> Giggity.
> 
> ....
> 
> I think that a certain amount of giggity is to be expected in the Hive.  Trying to eradicate it would be counter productive.  It just can't be overflowing.  Intersperse the giggity with the same kind of thoughtful and constructive posts that fill the rest of the Hive.
> 
> *tries to keep a straight face*



I agree.


Piratecat said:


> Folks,
> 
> I understand your concern. He turns out to have had an awful lot of alts (although many of these had 0 posts.).
> 
> They'll all be handled, of course, including banning known ip addresses. I'm not sure if we're going to list them for you. Either way, I probably won't get back to you before next Tuesday about this.
> 
> In the mean time, the mods (including Darkness) know what to look for and are on the lookout for any new ones or any old ones we have missed. Email him or me if you have a specific concern.



Thank you for what you've done. 


Goldmoon said:


> What exactly constitutes "Old Guard"? Should we make a list?



That's not going to help.



Goldmoon said:


> Uncomfortable is not the right word. I feel betrayed and angry and justified for my distrust of the world in general. Theres a lot I want to say but I just cant seem to find the words to properly express it.



We all feel betrayed, angry and hurt. We're all trying to deal with this in the best ways we can.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Theres a lot I want to say but I just cant seem to find the words to properly express it.




Just take your time. They'll come out eventually.


----------



## Aeson

Piratecat said:


> Multiple IP searches.



Thank you for that as well. I was about to start fussing about the servers.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Anyone else experiencing the slowness or is it just me?




I always experience slowness out here.



hafrogman said:


> That's what she said?
> Giggity.
> 
> ....
> 
> I think that a certain amount of giggity is to be expected in the Hive. Trying to eradicate it would be counter productive. It just can't be overflowing. Intersperse the giggity with the same kind of thoughtful and constructive posts that fill the rest of the Hive.
> 
> *tries to keep a straight face*




I realize that we have giggity from time to time but I was responsible for 90% of it I'm sure. I just want to make sure everyone feels welcome here.


On another note, I'd like to confess that when all the voting shenanigans were going on for the womens deathmatch, I had one of the guys create an account to vote for me. It was just the one vote and he didnt vote when the new polls were made.


----------



## Blackrat

Piratecat said:


> Folks...




Thanks PC. I appreciate you weighing in on this.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> On another note, I'd like to confess that when all the voting shenanigans were going on for the womens deathmatch, I had one of the guys create an account to vote for me. It was just the one vote and he didnt vote when the new polls were made.




. That's fair game.

And in all fairness, you should've won the deathmatch


----------



## hafrogman

Piratecat said:


> Folks,
> 
> I understand your concern. He turns out to have had an awful lot of alts (although many of these had 0 posts.).
> 
> They'll all be handled, of course, including banning known ip addresses. I'm not sure if we're going to list them for you. Either way, I probably won't get back to you before next Tuesday about this.
> 
> In the mean time, the mods (including Darkness) know what to look for and are on the lookout for any new ones or any old ones we have missed. Email him or me if you have a specific concern.



Thanks for keeping us up to date at least.  I do appreciate the difficulties for you (and all the other mods).  I suppose I should even stop calling Darkness "narcness".  Well, maybe I shouldn't get too far ahead of myself.  


Goldmoon said:


> What exactly constitutes "Old Guard"? Should we make a list?



I guess this is where we run into a big problem.  It's not very newbie friendly if we start keeping a list of who's Old Guard (and really, most of us aren't when considered against the original Hive).

Aeson in the past has brought up the idea of a different site, we could have more controls over who posted in such a place.  But then would we stop talking about our lives here?

I guess these problems have always existed, and Rev just brought them into harsh light.  But it's a sad situation either way.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon, I hate that you feel that you needed to turn off emails and PMs. I guess it's to be expected. You can choose to accept from those you want to receive them from.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> . That's fair game.
> 
> And in all fairness, you should've won the deathmatch




Well it was on my computer and I dont want it to look like I have an alternate screen name. It was Uziel I think.


----------



## The_Warlock

EnWorld is an easy place for me to reach and look at things which interest me, and has an excellent (overall) population. 

The Hive, as introduced to me in Goldmoon's original Xbox name thread, is a place to easily chat with amusing and entertaining people I've met here, and occasionally meet other posters who wander in.

I don't really have the time to maintain multiple accounts, on multiple fora, to segregate my communications further than they already are. 

And I'm certainly not going to bring more suspicion on anyone who chooses to post here that I've never seen post before. 

The tighter you make your world for your emotional safety, the smaller your view of the world becomes, and the less you grow and experience.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I guess this is where we run into a big problem.  It's not very newbie friendly if we start keeping a list of who's Old Guard (and really, most of us aren't when considered against the original Hive).
> 
> Aeson in the past has brought up the idea of a different site, we could have more controls over who posted in such a place.  But then would we stop talking about our lives here?
> 
> I guess these problems have always existed, and Rev just brought them into harsh light.  But it's a sad situation either way.




i don't want to control who posts and who doesn't. That wasn't my intention of suggesting our own place. I don't want it to be the end result either.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon, I hate that you feel that you needed to turn off emails and PMs. I guess it's to be expected. You can choose to accept from those you want to receive them from.




Aeson, I did not disable PM's. Rev/Hare had my old email address so I changed it on this site. Maybe it disabled them automatically.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I always experience slowness out here.I realize that we have giggity from time to time but I was responsible for 90% of it I'm sure. I just want to make sure everyone feels welcome here.



As you pointed out earlier.  You're not actually around all the time, so you don't see as much of what goes on when you're not here.

You were missing for what, 10 months?  There was giggity.  I joined as a result of the frog-gigging thread.  You weren't ever there.  There was giggity.  90% is a high estimate.

It's not a good or a bad thing.  It's just a thing.  You shouldn't feel the need to be someone else any more than someone else should feel unwelcome.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson, I did not disable PM's. Rev/Hare had my old email address so I changed it on this site. Maybe it disabled them automatically.




No, the thing is, you are no longer a community supporter member, so the PM function stopped working, except with moderators/admins.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson, I did not disable PM's. Rev/Hare had my old email address so I changed it on this site. Maybe it disabled them automatically.



That's good to know. I started to worry you might be cutting us off in defense. I wanted to share some info with you. Maybe you can try PMing me if you wish. 

Sorry to say something in public but I didn't know how else to get you.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No, the thing is, you are no longer a community supporter member, so the PM function stopped working, except with moderators/admins.



She was never a community supporter. the PMs were enabled for some people it seems. I had it after my previous CS expired.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> EnWorld is an easy place for me to reach and look at things which interest me, and has an excellent (overall) population.
> 
> The Hive, as introduced to me in Goldmoon's original Xbox name thread, is a place to easily chat with amusing and entertaining people I've met here, and occasionally meet other posters who wander in.
> 
> I don't really have the time to maintain multiple accounts, on multiple fora, to segregate my communications further than they already are.
> 
> And I'm certainly not going to bring more suspicion on anyone who chooses to post here that I've never seen post before.
> 
> The tighter you make your world for your emotional safety, the smaller your view of the world becomes, and the less you grow and experience.




Well said Warlock and......WooHoo I brought someone to the hive!



hafrogman said:


> As you pointed out earlier. You're not actually around all the time, so you don't see as much of what goes on when you're not here.
> 
> You were missing for what, 10 months? There was giggity. I joined as a result of the frog-gigging thread. You weren't ever there. There was giggity. 90% is a high estimate.
> 
> It's not a good or a bad thing. It's just a thing. You shouldn't feel the need to be someone else any more than someone else should feel unwelcome.




Missing is not a good word out here.
I'm not saying I'm going to be someone else, I'll just...dial back certain parts of me. I have come to terms with who and what I am but I sometimes forget that who and what I am makes some people uncomfortable.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> WooHoo I brought someone to the hive!




Victory!!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Missing is not a good word out here.
> I'm not saying I'm going to be someone else, I'll just...dial back certain parts of me. I have come to terms with who and what I am but I sometimes forget that who and what I am makes some people uncomfortable.



It doesn't make us uncomfortable. It makes us sad pandas.

According to my research those that were uncomfortable don't matter one damn bit.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> No, the thing is, you are no longer a community supporter member, so the PM function stopped working, except with moderators/admins.




I was never a Community Supporter Blackrat, sorry. I was able to send and recieve PM's up until today though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> ...don't matter one damn bit.




Slap!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> That's good to know. I started to worry you might be cutting us off in defense. I wanted to share some info with you. Maybe you can try PMing me if you wish.
> 
> Sorry to say something in public but I didn't know how else to get you.




I tried sending you a PM but I cant.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Slap!



What did I say? It wasn't something dopey about you.

Maybe I could have been clearer and said: Frukathka alts that appeared to be uncomfortable with the giggity don't matter one damn bit. That's who I was talking about.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I tried sending you a PM but I cant.



This is going to make things a little tough.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> What did I say? It wasn't something dopey about you.
> 
> Maybe I could have been clearer and said: Frukathka alts that appeared to be uncomfortable with the giggity don't matter one damn bit. That's who I was talking about.




Clarity, grasshopper, is where it's at.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Clarity, grasshopper, is where it's at.



i see that now. The slap cleared it all up for me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It doesn't make us uncomfortable. It makes us sad pandas.
> 
> According to my research those that were uncomfortable don't matter one damn bit.




That made me smile Aeson, thank you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> i see that now. The slap cleared it all up for me.




Usually does. 

"Hello, and welcome to 'How men communicate 101'."


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> That made me smile Aeson, thank you.



Which part?

I keep trying to figure out how to say this. The admins can ban me for it if they want. check the hive sorority.


----------



## Piratecat

Heads up, folks.

To the best of our knowledge, this is the list of alts that Reveille had. All have been banned. We think we've eliminated any false positives, but mistakes can happen - so please let us know privately if you think we erred. I'm giving you this list not so people repeat it elsewhere, but just so you can set your minds at ease about who you were talking to. Please don't give it any more importance than it deserves.

Also, a number of these have 0 posts. We're just being completists.

[sblock]Cat Moon
Crafty Cat
Deepest Bluest Evil
Demongirl
Desert Hare
Dream Ghost
Duskblade
Eye of the Hawk
Gytrash
Kida
Kill Zone
Kit Cloudkicker
Klatu Barada Necktie
Knightwind1972
love.christine
odndfan.1974
Packrat
Paranthropus
Relique Hunter
Reveille
Rev's Mandy
sedarfaery
Slider Wade
Studio69
Superfreak
The Morninglord
The One Ring
Tiny Little Raven
Whitemouse
Wolflord
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Clarity, grasshopper, is where it's at.



I thought two turn tables and a microphone was where it was at.

. . . I can see Piratecat's post below me as I type this, even though it wasn't loaded when I hit reply.  *sigh*

I guess we know that the deathmatch was messed with now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> What did I say? It wasn't something dopey about you.
> 
> Maybe I could have been clearer and said: Frukathka alts that appeared to be uncomfortable with the giggity don't matter one damn bit. That's who I was talking about.




And Frukathka was really Rev right?


----------



## hafrogman

Okay.  Well, I guess I won't be messaging Kida to check on Rev.

*looks over the list*

All right, now I'm really pissed.  Really, really.  What an insult!  What a crass debasement of everything right in this world!  All of those alts!  Where's MINE, dammit!?!?

...

Seriously.  So many of them are derivative of Hivers in one way or another.

Blackrat/Whitemouse
Dog Moon/Cat Moon
Galeros/Demongirl
Goldmoon/Studio69 or Killzone
Sedarfairy/Sedarfaery (Wow, this was when I joined the Hive.  Two years now?)
Knightfall/Knightwind1972

Seriously?  He couldn't be bothered to spend a few minutes to knock out ToadDude or anything?  I thought I meant something.


----------



## Piratecat

Right. Normal, allowed name change.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> And Frukathka was really Rev right?



I have no doubt those two are one in the same. I just decided to stop using a name he wanted to use to honor his father who may or may not have died last year.


----------



## Knightfall

I am real.

My name is Robert Blezard.

I live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.

I am 36 year's old.

I live with my sister.

I'm single. 

I suffer from chronic depression and chronic pain.

I cheer for the Edmonton Oilers.

I have two websites; although, I don't update them very often.

One is called Walk the road (see sig).

The other is called The Crossroads.

I tried to run my own messageboard but it was a bust.

I've been on EN World since near its beginning.

I often visited Eric Noah's original D&D News & Reviews web site.

I co-wrote a d20 adventure with Darrin Drader.

I contributed to the Book of Temples: Deluxe Edition.

I'm a fan of Piratecat's Spira, the Jester's Cydra, and Sepulchrave II's Wyre.

I've never been on a date or kissed a woman (or...).

I'm not against giggity but I don't think it's appropriate to EN World.

I like the Hive but I don't always have the time for it.

I recently started up a PbP game set in World of Kulan.

Besides Kulan, I've created several campaign concepts (*): AlterEarth (d20 modern), Arcanum of the Stars (Dragonstar), Athas East (Dark Sun), Dark World (Kulan's evil cousin... now True20), Guardian Chonicles (M&M superhero), Project Phoenix (M&M superspy w/ giggity), Sons of Asgard (viking world), Time of Ages (d20 steampunk), and Warped World (what ToA used to be).

And there are more.

And lastly... EN World is my favorite web site. Period.


----------



## Goldmoon

Piratecat said:


> Heads up, folks.
> 
> To the best of our knowledge, this is the list of alts that Reveille had. All have been banned. We think we've eliminated any false positives, but mistakes can happen - so please let us know privately if you think we erred. I'm giving you this list not so people repeat it elsewhere, but just so you can set your minds at ease about who you were talking to. Please don't give it any more importance than it deserves.
> 
> Also, a number of these have 0 posts. We're just being completists.
> 
> [sblock]Cat Moon
> Crafty Cat
> Deepest Bluest Evil
> Demongirl
> Desert Hare
> Dream Ghost
> Duskblade
> Eye of the Hawk
> Gytrash
> Kida
> Kill Zone
> Kit Cloudkicker
> Klatu Barada Necktie
> Knightwind1972
> love.christine
> odndfan.1974
> Packrat
> Paranthropus
> Relique Hunter
> Reveille
> Rev's Mandy
> sedarfaery
> Slider Wade
> Studio69
> Superfreak
> The Morninglord
> The One Ring
> Tiny Little Raven
> Whitemouse
> Wolflord
> [/sblock]





*sigh* I actually liked two of those....great....


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I thought two turn tables and a microphone was where it was at.




Meh, I never really liked Beck.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Meh, I never really liked Beck.



Man, I don't think I even know who you ARE anymore!

....

Really, that joke would be a lot funnier if not for, you know.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Okay.  Well, I guess I won't be messaging Kida to check on Rev.
> 
> *looks over the list*
> 
> All right, now I'm really pissed.  Really, really.  What an insult!  What a crass debasement of everything right in this world!  All of those alts!  Where's MINE, dammit!?!?
> 
> ...
> 
> Seriously.  So many of them are derivative of Hivers in one way or another.
> 
> Blackrat/Whitemouse
> Dog Moon/Cat Moon
> Galeros/Demongirl
> Goldmoon/Studio69 or Killzone
> Sedarfairy/Sedarfaery (Wow, this was when I joined the Hive.  Two years now?)
> Knightfall/Knightwind1972
> 
> Seriously?  He couldn't be bothered to spend a few minutes to knock out ToadDude or anything?  I thought I meant something.



Or an Aeson alt? I'm hurt?


----------



## The_Warlock

Thanks again, Piratecat.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Okay. Well, I guess I won't be messaging Kida to check on Rev.
> 
> *looks over the list*
> 
> All right, now I'm really pissed. Really, really. What an insult! What a crass debasement of everything right in this world! All of those alts! Where's MINE, dammit!?!?
> 
> ...
> 
> Seriously. So many of them are derivative of Hivers in one way or another.
> 
> Blackrat/Whitemouse
> Dog Moon/Cat Moon
> Galeros/Demongirl
> Goldmoon/Studio69 or Killzone
> Sedarfairy/Sedarfaery (Wow, this was when I joined the Hive. Two years now?)
> Knightfall/Knightwind1972
> 
> Seriously? He couldn't be bothered to spend a few minutes to knock out ToadDude or anything? I thought I meant something.




Wait...how is Studio69 or Killzone anything like me? And how is Demongirl Like Gaelros?



hafrogman said:


> Man, I don't think I even know who you ARE anymore!
> 
> ....
> 
> Really, that joke would be a lot funnier if not for, you know.




True...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ....




Aeson. Pass the slap on.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> *sigh* I actually liked two of those....great....



I think some of us liked a few of them.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Man, I don't think I even know who you ARE anymore!
> 
> ....
> 
> Really, that joke would be a lot funnier if not for, you know.



Paying the slap forward.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Which part?
> 
> I keep trying to figure out how to say this. The admins can ban me for it if they want. check the hive sorority.




How did you get into the Sorority Aeson?

I was the only actual woman in the Sorority? Geez, that is depressing...


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Or an Aeson alt? I'm hurt?



You're right.  I was being selfish.  There are quite a few he didn't parody.  You and me brother.

When all this dies down I'll create a Beson alt and hang out for a bit.  


Goldmoon said:


> Wait...how is Studio69 or Killzone anything like me? And how is Demongirl Like Gaelros?



Studio69 joined just after you came out, iirc.  He was a gay man to counterbalance you.

Killzone was a retired lesbian ex-soldier.  A vision of a future you?

Demongirl's schtick was *Eats all the food in the hive*, same as Galeros.  I assumed she was a Galeros alt at the start.


The_Warlock said:


> Aeson. Pass the slap on.



Well if you remove the text AND the link ID, how do I know what I'm getting slapped for?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wait...how is Studio69 or Killzone anything like me?




Not by name. By a parody of your experiences, military connections, and stated preferences.




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And how is Demongirl Like Gaelros?




At it's start, by use of female anime icons and a "bouncy" personality.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Wait...how is Studio69 or Killzone anything like me? And how is Demongirl Like Gaelros?



Studio69 gay male was in military. Killzone gay women with a "wife" also was in military. No one else but me thought it was odd Killzone used the word wife?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> How did you get into the Sorority Aeson?
> 
> I was the only actual woman in the Sorority? Geez, that is depressing...



The group members and posts aren't actually private.  Just posting is restricted to members.

You were the only woman.  There were only two of you in there anyways.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> How did you get into the Sorority Aeson?
> 
> I was the only actual woman in the Sorority? Geez, that is depressing...



It's not really secret. The thing is open to everyone on the board. It can be seen by people that aren't logged in but know where to look. I wasn't sure I could post in it without being invited until I tried.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> No one else but me thought it was odd Killzone used the word wife?



Nope.  I had a female coworker who referred to her partner as her wife.

She identified male, which may have been part of it.  But it's certainly not outside the norms of gender relations these days.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Just posting is restricted to members.



I proved that incorrect.


----------



## Knightfall

Wow. That's one scary list.


----------



## hafrogman

I'm gonna go get some lunch.

At the very least, we now know where we stand.  If we're here today, we're us.  I'm me, you're you.  And happily we shall go forward.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> You're right. I was being selfish. There are quite a few he didn't parody. You and me brother.
> 
> When all this dies down I'll create a Beson alt and hang out for a bit. Studio69 joined just after you came out, iirc. He was a gay man to counterbalance you.
> 
> Killzone was a retired lesbian ex-soldier. A vision of a future you?
> 
> Demongirl's schtick was *Eats all the food in the hive*, same as Galeros. I assumed she was a Galeros alt at the start.
> Well if you remove the text AND the link ID, how do I know what I'm getting slapped for?





Ok, I see now.

*sigh* I had 5 friends on my list and three of them were Rev alts.....


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I have no doubt those two are one in the same. I just decided to stop using a name he wanted to use to honor his father who may or may not have died last year.




Wasn't it the year before that? Anyways, I seriously have a feeling that his dad did die. If I remember right, all these alts in the Hive cropped up some time after that. His father's death may have been harder for him than we imagined...


----------



## The_Warlock

Sorry, lass.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Nope.  I had a female coworker who referred to her partner as her wife.
> 
> She identified male, which may have been part of it.  But it's certainly not outside the norms of gender relations these days.



I didn't get the identified as male vibe off of Killzone though. 


A lot of these alts were used in the death matches. Fru threw off the voting in almost all of them.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Ok, I see now.
> 
> *sigh* I had 5 friends on my list and three of them were Rev alts.....




You know, I need to purge my list of the alts too, but I will add you in, and I'd be honored to be on your list .


----------



## Knightfall

Goldmoon said:


> Ok, I see now.
> 
> *sigh* I had 5 friends on my list and three of them were Rev alts.....



Try not to let it get you down, Goldmoon. He fooled me as well. I'll be adding all those alts to my ignore list. Rev is not the person I thought he was.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I'm gonna go get some lunch.
> 
> At the very least, we now know where we stand.  If we're here today, we're us.  I'm me, you're you.  And happily we shall go forward.



I'm you and you are me. 


Goldmoon said:


> Ok, I see now.
> 
> *sigh* I had 5 friends on my list and three of them were Rev alts.....



2 of them are real.  And we're real friends. 


Blackrat said:


> Wasn't it the year before that? Anyways, I seriously have a feeling that his dad did die. If I remember right, all these alts in the Hive cropped up some time after that. His father's death may have been harder for him than we imagined...



I started to wonder that myself that it created a crack or something. Honestly we don't know. It could have been all part of the plan or it could have been real. 

Has anyone tried talking to him? He was on Facebook this morning so I said hello but he didn't respond. I wanted to start some kind of dialog with him to see if we could understand this.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> A lot of these alts were used in the death matches. Fru threw off the voting in almost all of them.



And just imagine how pissed off Relique is going to be!


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> You know, I need to purge my list of the alts too, but I will add you in, and I'd be honored to be on your list .




What he said.*

*You've always been on my contact list, but as per my sig, I never presume to identify anyone as a friend so that no one can use it for shennanigans.


----------



## Aeson

On a personal note. On top of all of this I received in the mail notice that my bankruptcy is complete. I'm now financially bankrupt.


----------



## Knightfall

Well, that's it for me right now. I have to go to buy groceries. After that, I think I'll do some RPG book shopping. I need something to make me feel better.


----------



## The_Warlock

Knightfall said:


> Well, that's it for me right now. I have to go to buy groceries. After that, I think I'll do some RPG book shopping. I need something to make me feel better.




Good plan!



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> On a personal note. On top of all of this I received in the mail notice that my bankruptcy is complete. I'm now financially bankrupt.




Huh? I had no idea.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Studio69 gay male was in military. Killzone gay women with a "wife" also was in military. No one else but me thought it was odd Killzone used the word wife?




I can't say I did. I've referred to another woman as my girlfriend so a wife is not much more of a stretch.



hafrogman said:


> Nope. I had a female coworker who referred to her partner as her wife.
> 
> She identified male, which may have been part of it. But it's certainly not outside the norms of gender relations these days.




True.



Blackrat said:


> Wasn't it the year before that? Anyways, I seriously have a feeling that his dad did die. If I remember right, all these alts in the Hive cropped up some time after that. His father's death may have been harder for him than we imagined...




I'm still going to kick his ass if I ever meet him. He has made an enemy for life.



Blackrat said:


> You know, I need to purge my list of the alts too, but I will add you in, and I'd be honored to be on your list .




*hug* thank you Blackrat!



Knightfall said:


> And just imagine how pissed off Relique is going to be!




Let's do the whole thing over! 



The_Warlock said:


> What he said.*
> 
> *You've always been on my contact list, but as per my sig, I never presume to identify anyone as a friend so that no one can use it for shennanigans.




I appreciate it Warlock. *hug*


----------



## Aeson

I guess I should head off to bed. 

I hope in time we can all move past this. We've been hurt but we're not down. things will pick up and we will be back to normal again.


----------



## Goldmoon

Double post....grrrr

I'm off as well. I am really mad and I need an outlet so I'm going to the gym here on post. I'll see you all later.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> *hug* thank you Blackrat!




Hey, I might not be exactly what you thought I was couple of weeks ago, but I can still be one of the girls for you even if I have too many parts for it


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> I hope in time we can all move past this. We've been hurt but we're not down. things will pick up and we will be back to normal again.



Sure. That's what we (as in humans) are good at, picking things up and getting back to normal! 

Though the full list of Rev alts... read a bit like a "Who's Who" of the hive. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ok, that was weird. Severe slow down again, but everything seems fine now.



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I appreciate it Warlock. *hug*




You are quite welcome.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Has anyone tried talking to him?



I sent him an e-mail when he first "woke-up" requesting a visit.  But he didn't respond.  And now that the whole depth has been revealed, I'm not certain I want to any more.

Part of me would love to know why.  But most of me suspects that why really is a question of deep mental illness.  And there's not much I can do about that.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> You're right.  I was being selfish.  There are quite a few he didn't parody.  You and me brother.



And what am I, chopped liver?  



			
				hafrogman;4709343
When all this dies down I'll create a Beson alt and hang out for a bit.  :)Studio69 joined just after you came out said:
			
		

> Interestingly enough, I was always skeptical about a few of the list, especially those with a "colorful" background. But I am not willing to be cynical to always believe in the worst.
> 
> Ah, so be it.
> 
> In totally unrelated news:
> 
> It looks like the project that I was working on that was being phased out will not be phased out afterall. We will continue our cooperation with Microsoft and continue developing that application, now targeting Windows 7 (originally, it was an app for Windows Vista). I am surprised, and I am not sure how I feel about that. I like working with the M$ technology, really, but the problem is still that it seems more a "political" project (if we don't work with them, they'll pick another one that can hurt our market share!), and there still seems to be no clear marketing plan. I don't want my project to be minor and unused by its target audience because we already have a software exactly like that!
> 
> Oh, and my holiday plans have to be rearranged for it due to some new events coming up I will have to attend.
> 
> (On the up side - maybe I'll get another business trip to the US out of it? Well, not to be too optimistic on that one..)


----------



## The_Warlock

Wow, still getting intermittent slowdowns and freezes of the site. Almost like it's suffering from a DDoS.

I'll try and post later. Take care everyone.


----------



## Goldmoon

Why would the gym close at 2200 here? Thats just silly. Now I am even more mad. The poor excuse for a plywood table in my room won't be giving me any more lip now but I need a bandage.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Why would the gym close at 2200 here? Thats just silly. Now I am even more mad. The poor excuse for a plywood table in my room won't be giving me any more lip now but I need a bandage.




I do hope you didn't break it...

Maybe you could get someone spar with you? Just be careful not to break anyone...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> I do hope you didn't break it...
> 
> Maybe you could get someone spar with you? Just be careful not to break anyone...




I was a dumbass and punched it. It broke and I had to remove splinters from my hand. I'm still mad but now my hand hurts too. *sigh* I'll get one of the guys to spar with me tomorrow. For now I'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> And what am I, chopped liver?



Okay, I get that I'm always horrible about leaving people of Hiver lists, and I've gotten in trouble for it before.

But in this case, I specifically said that there were "quite a few" that weren't parodied.  You are not chopped liver.  You are "quite a few".


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It looks like the project that I was working on that was being phased out will not be phased out afterall. We will continue our cooperation with Microsoft and continue developing that application, now targeting Windows 7 (originally, it was an app for Windows Vista). I am surprised, and I am not sure how I feel about that. I like working with the M$ technology, really, but the problem is still that it seems more a "political" project (if we don't work with them, they'll pick another one that can hurt our market share!), and there still seems to be no clear marketing plan. I don't want my project to be minor and unused by its target audience because we already have a software exactly like that!
> 
> Oh, and my holiday plans have to be rearranged for it due to some new events coming up I will have to attend.
> 
> (On the up side - maybe I'll get another business trip to the US out of it? Well, not to be too optimistic on that one..)




I know the feeling. One of things I dislike about the Air Force is how much of a role politics play every day. Thats why I love being attached to an Army unit.


----------



## Darkness

> You are "quite a few".



It's not nice to call someone fat.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm back from the grocery store.

I just spent the last half-an-hour adding all Rev's alts to my ignore list, deleting them from my friends list, deleting them from my social groups, leaving his social groups, and banning him from my personal Yahoo! Groups.

Man, I am really angry! 

Anyway, I just had to rant. I'm off now for a while but I'll be back later.

And Goldmoon, I'd be honored to add you as a friend if you want. I'll let you make the friend request if you so choose.

Anyway...

Later,

Knightfall


----------



## hafrogman

Darkness said:


> It's not nice to call someone fat.



Hey, if the shoe fits _doesn't fit because of the whole cankle issue_ . . .

*sigh*

I can't win.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> On a personal note. On top of all of this I received in the mail notice that my bankruptcy is complete. I'm now financially bankrupt.




At least you got a piece of mail.  All I got was a little date book from my Bankruptcy  lawyer, my credit card deleted from BoA and a ref flag on my student loans application.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Okay, I get that I'm always horrible about leaving people of Hiver lists, and I've gotten in trouble for it before.
> 
> But in this case, I specifically said that there were "quite a few" that weren't parodied. You are not chopped liver. You are "quite a few".




Nice backpeddle froggy.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Nice backpeddle froggy.



Great, now you're attacking me to?  Maybe I'll see if somebody can make me an avatar of Rodney Dangerfield in a frog suit.

I get no respect around here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall said:


> And just imagine how pissed off Relique is going to be!




Yeah... specially since he threw off the first round blatantly then returned to do it covertly. 


*Sigh*


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... specially since he threw off the first round blatantly then returned to do it covertly.



Can you imagine if "Duskblade" had actually joined the M&M game?  The mind boggles.  Playing two characters in the same game under different alts?  That's probably why she had to vanish.  One slip up and it'd be all over.

I can only imagine the weirdness being better if one of the various alts had signed up to join one the various games Rev was DMing. . . assuming any were actually running.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Ok, I see now.
> 
> *sigh* I had 5 friends on my list and three of them were Rev alts.....



But me too  I wouldn't have invited you unless I trusted you as a friend because of the pictures of my then girlfriend  *HUGS*







Lord Tirian said:


> Sure. That's what we (as in humans) are good at, picking things up and getting back to normal!
> 
> Though the full list of Rev alts... read a bit like a "Who's Who" of the hive.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Yup but then surely everyone had at least a passing thought of how the hell would a newbie find the Hive, I only got here because of Blackrat and CM *Huggles Rat*


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Sigh*  I'm going to tell my Gf how the whole "Reveille" coma turned out...  She'll probably gloat or something..  *sigh*


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Great, now you're attacking me to? Maybe I'll see if somebody can make me an avatar of Rodney Dangerfield in a frog suit.
> 
> I get no respect around here.




I'm not attacking you Froggy. I like you.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> But me too  I wouldn't have invited you unless I trusted you as a friend because of the pictures of my then girlfriend  *HUGS*
> Yup but then surely everyone had at least a passing thought of how the hell would a newbie find the Hive, I only got here because of Blackrat and CM *Huggles Rat*



Well, yeah - also just here because of the ENW "Summer Camp" at CM. Though I usually prefer CM as an outlet for random chattering... by the way, what's your screenname at CM, because I get the feeling that I had a Dr. Midnight-moment! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I'm not attacking you Froggy. I like you.



I know.  I was just teasing.

And the feeling is mutual.  I like me, too!


----------



## Ginnel

Lord Tirian said:


> Well, yeah - also just here because of the ENW "Summer Camp" at CM. Though I usually prefer CM as an outlet for random chattering... by the way, what's your screenname at CM, because I get the feeling that I had a Dr. Midnight-moment!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



I was Ginnel there too, but I don't go there unless someone links from the Hive


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> But me too  I wouldn't have invited you unless I trusted you as a friend because of the pictures of my then girlfriend  *HUGS*
> Yup but then surely everyone had at least a passing thought of how the hell would a newbie find the Hive, I only got here because of Blackrat and CM *Huggles Rat*




You did? Wow.  How'd that happen? I don't remember talking to you before you came to the Hive, but my memory ain't too good...


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> I know. I was just teasing.
> 
> And the feeling is mutual. I like me, too!



But you forgot the smilie on your previous post!! 

Everyone loves froggy he's great and so is blackrat, and so is Aeson, and so is Goldmoon, and so is Warlock, and so is Relique, and so is Galeros, and so is LT, and so is Mustruuuuummmm!, and so is MEGA!!!, and so is Knightfall, and so is Shabe (well he is my twin  ), and so is Clevernickname, and so is Darkness, and so is Phaezen, and so is Mycanid, and so is Aurora, and so is Matt Freeman, and so is Sir Osis of Liver, and so is I'm so gonna miss someone obvious out, and so is this was so a bad idea because of the previous and so is.


----------



## Goldmoon

Allright hive, I have all these feelings swirling around and I'm going to try to put them to words.

I didnt have a traumatic childhood or anything. I wasnt abused or asaulted by friends or relatives or strangers. Starting in high school however I had a series of disasters with men. I was lied to, cheated on or abandoned by any man I put my trust into. This trend continued throughout my adult life. Maybe I was too forgiving or naive or trusting even, I'm not sure honestly. Maybe it wasnt even me. Maybe I just met every  guy within a ten mile radius of me. At any rate I began to rethink my priorities and choice in life. Three important things happened in my life then. First, I fell in love with a woman, second I came out and was disowned by my father and third I came here to the hive. The first thing ended badly. It wasnt completely her fault. She always wanted more than I could give at the time which was my fault. My trust issues got in the way of a beautiful relationship and I will always miss her and regret what almost was. The second was devistating as well. My father was the last man on earth I thought would let me down. The third thing had been a bright spot up until now. In the beginning I guess I opened up to you because I didnt know you and didnt care if you judged me. Then I got to know some of you and actually found friendship. I realized this when I was away for all that time. I finally was able to come back here and the Hive became my refuge. My new career path was like nothing I had ever experienced and I wasnt quite ready for the changes it forced on me. Here in the Hive I could continue to be me and be among friends who understood me and wouldnt judge me. Rev was one of the people I bonded with for some reason. He and I talked early on about choices I had made and how they affected me. Now I just feel like I'm being kicked and beaten and all I can do is curl up and cover. I know I have true friends here in the Hive and I'm trying not to lump everyone together. I dont know why I'm saying all this actually. Maybe I just need to vent and I'm so sorry for being so long winded. I still consider the Hive my home away from home.

Eponine


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Allright hive, I have all these feelings swirling around and I'm going to try to put them to words.
> 
> I didnt have a traumatic childhood or anything. I wasnt abused or asaulted by friends or relatives or strangers. Starting in high school however I had a series of disasters with men. I was lied to, cheated on or abandoned by any man I put my trust into. This trend continued throughout my adult life. Maybe I was too forgiving or naive or trusting even, I'm not sure honestly. Maybe it wasnt even me. Maybe I just met every  guy within a ten mile radius of me. At any rate I began to rethink my priorities and choice in life. Three important things happened in my life then. First, I fell in love with a woman, second I came out and was disowned by my father and third I came here to the hive. The first thing ended badly. It wasnt completely her fault. She always wanted more than I could give at the time which was my fault. My trust issues got in the way of a beautiful relationship and I will always miss her and regret what almost was. The second was devistating as well. My father was the last man on earth I thought would let me down. The third thing had been a bright spot up until now. In the beginning I guess I opened up to you because I didnt know you and didnt care if you judged me. Then I got to know some of you and actually found friendship. I realized this when I was away for all that time. I finally was able to come back here and the Hive became my refuge. My new career path was like nothing I had ever experienced and I wasnt quite ready for the changes it forced on me. Here in the Hive I could continue to be me and be among friends who understood me and wouldnt judge me. Rev was one of the people I bonded with for some reason. He and I talked early on about choices I had made and how they affected me. Now I just feel like I'm being kicked and beaten and all I can do is curl up and cover. I know I have true friends here in the Hive and I'm trying not to lump everyone together. I dont know why I'm saying all this actually. Maybe I just need to vent and I'm so sorry for being so long winded. I still consider the Hive my home away from home.
> 
> Eponine



I will reitterate the Hug sentiment in my previous post.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Now I just feel like I'm being kicked and beaten and all I can do is curl up and cover.




*Pats Goldie on the head*

I wish I could do more, but alas, that has to do 'cause I can't hug you for real.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Allright hive, I have all these feelings swirling around and I'm going to try to put them to words.




Well done. 

And, as Ginnel said...."Hugs"

PS: And no apologizing for getting that off your chest.

PPS: Whatever that lag I was experiencing from my work connection is not present at home. Excellent.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe I just need to vent and I'm so sorry for being so long winded.



Vent away.  Don't apologize.







Goldmoon said:


> I still consider the Hive my home away from home.



This is probably the most important thing that's been said today.  We've been battered (and deep-fried), but the Hive has to remain the Hive, and we're still all Hivers.


----------



## Goldmoon

I'm going to bed. I havent cried this hard in many years and I'm exhaused. I'll see you all later. *hugs her hive family*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Allright hive, I have all these feelings swirling around and I'm going to try to put them to words.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Now I just feel like I'm being kicked and beaten and all I can do is curl up and cover. I know I have true friends here in the Hive and I'm trying not to lump everyone together. I dont know why I'm saying all this actually. Maybe I just need to vent and I'm so sorry for being so long winded. I still consider the Hive my home away from home.
> 
> Eponine




Everyone here feels the same way.  We gave so much emotion so much friendship only to be slapped in the fact with it and left hollow inside.  Making matters worse is that someone decided for what ever reasons to defile the trust we gave and the "virtual homE" we visit.



Ironically wasn't it "Desert Hare" that I said "trust no one" to about a week or so ago and was who toke exception to it (in response to alts or something)?  I wonder, he Rev thought the jig was up back then.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I'm going to bed. I havent cried this hard in many years and I'm exhaused. I'll see you all later. *hugs her hive family*




Take care.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> I'm going to bed. I havent cried this hard in many years and I'm exhaused. I'll see you all later. *hugs her hive family*



I hope some at least were good tears, night lass.


----------



## The_Warlock

I have a disturbing desire for large amounts of chocolate now.


----------



## hafrogman

Wow.  So I've been looking at a lot of the accounts.  Call it morbid curiosity.  In some ways it's really a question of how we didn't see it earlier.  So many of his alts joined in a very short time, many were members of his groups, and often they gave xp to and/or were given xp by Reveille.

It also reveals some disturbing trends.

Think of every introduction thread over the past year or so.  Most were him.  And often, he would welcome himself, and talk to himself.  He would frequently friend and visit his own alts.  He had a lot of birthdays and would frequently pop in to wish himself a happy birthday with multiple personas.

Desert Hare wasn't the first to try and get a CM account without using credit card information.  Cat Moon "didn't trust" credit cards and had a post about it in Meta.

It's possible that the events surrounding his father were real, as that happened around Jan 2008, and almost all of the truly deceptive alts started rolling in around September of that year.  But the big one that strikes me is Kida who joined late 2007.  By that point he was already posing as one of his own family members?

Still, the overwhelming majority come in much later than his father's (?) demise.  Possibly some other event occurred that we don't know about, or just a delayed reaction.


----------



## The_Warlock

Quite possibly. It could also simply have been a progression without any more recent triggering event. 

We'll never know if it was a grand experiment, a sign of growing or sudden mental trauma, or just a desperate cry for attention from someone who had a life that was a cross between extremely sheltered and dysfunctional.

My brain, unfortunately, refuses to agree to devote synapses to the what ifs. By his actions he has thrown away what could have been a support structure for him. 

My internal response to whoever he is, is therefore, 'Not my problem. Go stew.'


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> I have a disturbing desire for large amounts of chocolate now.



I have turkish delight (cadburys version) red wine paul masson, cheap, and some kind of british port £3.50 for the bottle and a bottle of 10 year old Macallan 

But I'm also feeling stuff for personal life reasons too which is good.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> I have turkish delight (cadburys version) red wine paul masson, cheap, and some kind of british port £3.50 for the bottle and a bottle of 10 year old Macallan




Well, I don't drink, so most of that wouldn't help me. But, as I've never built up the curiousity to actually look it up - what the heck IS turkish delight, anyway?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Just finished wading through this whole Rev mess and i can honostly say i feal shell shocked. The Hive has played a important role in my life, i've met and talked with a gamed with a lot of great people over the years. To have this happen really freaks me out. I know it's the internet and you're not supposed to trust people, but EN world and the hive ibn particular have aslways been differant. This whole thing makes me really sad.


Just FYI, there plenty of folks on the boards that can atest to me being real.


I honestly never thought something like this would go down here.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> Well, I don't drink, so most of that wouldn't help me. But, as I've never built up the curiousity to actually look it up - what the heck IS turkish delight, anyway?



*Turkish Delight*, *lokum*, or *loukoum* is a confection made from starch and sugar. It is often flavored with rosewater and lemon, the former giving it a characteristic pale pink color. It has a soft, jelly-like and sometimes sticky consistency, and is often packaged and eaten in small cubes that are dusted with icing sugar or copra to prevent sticking. 

Wiki Wiki wild wild


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:
			
		

> ...the former giving it a characteristic pale pink color. It has a soft, jelly-like and sometimes sticky consistency...




So, what you are telling me is that it's sugared faux brains for vegetarian mind flayers?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Wow.  So I've been looking at a lot of the accounts.  Call it morbid curiosity.  In some ways it's really a question of how we didn't see it earlier.  So many of his alts joined in a very short time, many were members of his groups, and often they gave xp to and/or were given xp by Reveille.
> 
> It also reveals some disturbing trends.
> 
> 
> It's possible that the events surrounding his father were real, as that happened around Jan 2008, and almost all of the truly deceptive alts started rolling in around September of that year.  But the big one that strikes me is Kida who joined late 2007.  By that point he was already posing as one of his own family members?




Remember he also had that one very bad car accident that "Kida" informed everyone about (in march 2008?) and that sometime after that was when he met "Mandy."


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> So, what you are telling me is that it's sugared faux brains for vegetarian mind flayers?



*Vegetarian Illithid Phwoops the turkish delight!*

Like totally dude!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Remember he also had that one very bad car accident that "Kida" informed everyone about (in march 2008?) and that sometime after that was when he met "Mandy."



Wow.  I'd almost completely forgotten about that.

Test run?


----------



## The_Warlock

Sounds revoltingly good. 

My cat looks like she wants scritchies, so that's next on my to do list.

I vote that Ginnel becomes the Designated Hive Hugger, other than that, I'm out of ideas.

Catch you later, all.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> Sounds revoltingly good.
> 
> My cat looks like she wants scritchies, so that's next on my to do list.
> 
> I vote that Ginnel becomes the Designated Hive Hugger, other than that, I'm out of ideas.
> 
> Catch you later, all.



We don't need a hive hugger everyone needs to do that  but Galeros is so the designated Hive Glomper or at least the teacher of how to do it


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> I have turkish delight (cadburys version)...



Mmmmmh... Cadbury! It's, by the way, cream egg season again! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Lord Tirian said:


> Mmmmmh... Cadbury! It's, by the way, cream egg season again!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




mmmmmmm, creeeaammm eggggsss!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I feel like I made myself the unofficial hive spokes person..  I need a raise.  Someone pass me a slice of the pizza!  No wait... it's turkish delight.  Hmm... butterscotch.


----------



## Ginnel

Lord Tirian said:


> Mmmmmh... Cadbury! It's, by the way, cream egg season again!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



I've had 4 already


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Ginnel said:


> I've had 4 already




Much better then turkish delight!


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, it looks like quite a few people were really Rev alts. All we can do now is move on.


----------



## Ginnel

galeros said:


> well, it looks like quite a few people were really rev alts. All we can do now is move on.




*glomp*


----------



## megamania

"Things have gotten weird. At first Charles wasn't in rem sleep, or so the experts said. Now he [borderline ] is.

Charles is now talking as if he's embroiled in a deep conversation. It's as if he's talking to people that are in his dreams/mind. He keeps saying names over and over again, so I'm guessing these are the people he's talking to. I don't know how to spell the names exactly, so I've come up with my best way to pronunciate the names in written down form, which I'll list;

A-YOH
BAH-HA-Mut
CORE-REL-lin
I-YOH
TIE-ah-mat

I can't wait for him to wake to ask him what crazy dreams he's been having and who the heck he's been talking to.

The experts say that when he's done talking to these people that he'll wake up. The conversation has been going strong for 2 days. Hopefully it won't last too much longer."


and then-  "Hi- I'm awake."


THE REV IS BACK WAHOOOOOOOO-WIIIIE!!!!!


I know - old news to you folks but first I read it and I , for one, am grateful.


WAHHHHHOOOOOO!


----------



## Knightfall

Galeros said:


> Well, it looks like quite a few people were really Rev alts. All we can do now is move on.



Quoted For Truth!


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> Mega!




Read some of the other stuff dude and come chat after 

*HUG* to mega


----------



## Relique du Madde

Um Mega.  Um...  Sorry to break it to you....  Revielle is no longer welcomed in these parts.  Read the New About Reveille Thread and the previous pages of this hive and weep since we were all had.


----------



## megamania

looks around.... wonders if I missed something very very BIG and very very important within EN World and the HIVE........


What is up folks?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rev's coma was a scam. He played enworld for a fool the mods/admin IP check him (after a red flag was waved) and saw Rev's Mandy and Revielle both have the same IP addresses along 20+ other users of the site. Look on page 4 (or 5) of this Hive and you;ll see a list of all of Rev's alts.


----------



## megamania

huh?!?


I hope my vision is not true.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sadly it is.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> looks around.... wonders if I missed something very very BIG and very very important within EN World and the HIVE........
> 
> 
> What is up folks?



Read the previous hive and especially the sticky on the general board Mega  (EDIT the smile is for you mega and not for the  crap ness of the thread and information contained)


----------



## megamania

I am soooo confused.....   


and feeling gut kicked too........


If I am reading between the lines correctly-

Fru/Rev has been using alternate usernames to "play" with our minds, thoughts and trust.  So- his father may never have died (thus why I never gave him crap about never sending me the duplicate book I bought from him) , he may not have had a car crash (which I questioned in my mind that he and Kida were one and the same) and now the Frakking Coma crap which I lost sleep over (and shed a tear) was a joke / delusion.......?


oh frag me......


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> I am soooo confused.....
> 
> 
> and feeling gut kicked too........
> 
> 
> If I am reading between the lines correctly-
> 
> Fru/Rev has been using alternate usernames to "play" with our minds, thoughts and trust. So- his father may never have died (thus why I never gave him crap about never sending me the duplicate book I bought from him) , he may not have had a car crash (which I questioned in my mind that he and Kida were one and the same) and now the Frakking Coma crap which I lost sleep over (and shed a tear) was a joke / delusion.......?
> 
> 
> oh frag me......



It's fooking , mega indeed!

But you care, you're a functioning fricking human being *HUG*


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> huh?!?
> 
> 
> I hope my vision is not true.....




The third day after reading about this I had one of my crazy-@$$ day dreams that often reveal something important in my future.  It was Fru was lieing to use and he was mandy in truth.

I never said anything because I was so assamed to even THINK of such a thing and refused to even jokingly post it.


I..... really don't know what to say.   Many bad memories and feelings are coming up.


crap.



and it looks like it is tearing apart the Hive in the process.......


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I am soooo confused.....
> 
> 
> and feeling gut kicked too........
> 
> 
> If I am reading between the lines correctly-
> 
> Fru/Rev has been using alternate usernames to "play" with our minds, thoughts and trust.  So- his father may never have died (thus why I never gave him crap about never sending me the duplicate book I bought from him) , he may not have had a car crash (which I questioned in my mind that he and Kida were one and the same) and now the Frakking Coma crap which I lost sleep over (and shed a tear) was a joke / delusion.......?
> 
> 
> oh frag me......




Yeah.  At least you weren't the loudest and move vocal of the "give him a second chance." 

Last night when hell broke loose he sat in here as Desert Hare and probably laughed. Especially when I mentioned being duped by an x gf before...


----------



## megamania

I am sooooooo tempted to post HIS address for all to show their appreciation for his efforts.




need to chill..... shock is over.... now anger is setting in.


Back in a few folks.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> The third day after reading about this I had one of my crazy-@$$ day dreams that often reveal something important in my future.  It was Fru was lieing to use and he was mandy in truth.
> 
> I never said anything because I was so assamed to even THINK of such a thing and refused to even jokingly post it.
> 
> 
> I..... really don't know what to say.   Many bad memories and feelings are coming up.
> 
> 
> crap.
> 
> 
> 
> and it looks like it is tearing apart the Hive in the process.......





Yeah, he's done quite a number on everyone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> and it looks like it is tearing apart the Hive in the process.......




Tearing up the HIVE emotionally yeah.  Tearing up the community he built here, I doubt it.   If anything it probably would bring us closer together in the long run since as we were unknowing victims in the whole affair.


You know who I blame in this all?  The Skrulls.  Yeah, I went there.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> The third day after reading about this I had one of my crazy-@$$ day dreams that often reveal something important in my future. It was Fru was lieing to use and he was mandy in truth.
> 
> I never said anything because I was so assamed to even THINK of such a thing and refused to even jokingly post it.
> 
> 
> I..... really don't know what to say. Many bad memories and feelings are coming up.
> 
> 
> crap.
> 
> 
> 
> and it looks like it is tearing apart the Hive in the process.......



Nothing is tearing apart here Mega we're all still here, come chat


----------



## megamania

I don't want to dump this stuff on you guys.  As most of you know I "play" at having multiple personalities and the such.   But in the same token I AM messed up in the head.   I know this and have accepted it.

Why?

I never had much for friends growing up.  I had a few good years but they always moved away leaving me behind.  As the constable's son I got a lot of crap piled on me.  I knew at the age of 10 which parents were touching which classmates in incorrect ways, who was beating who and so on.   I was never allowed to speak of it and never did.  It has made me a very cynical person whom is hard to gain trust from.

My junior year, I was befriended by someone with an interest in architecture.  It wasn't comicbooks or graphic art but it was a beginning.  We became friends.  Then I noticed a reaction on his face when I let it slip my father was investigating forged checks.  That night I went to my father and asked what the checks were for-    yeah- everything the kid had an interest in.

Gut kicked, I informed my father that someone had "befriended" me to get an inside scoop of the investigation.   I was happy I got him in trouble.  The party that owned the checks were family friends of his so nothing came of it.

Ever since that day, I have had a strong belief that there is no "True Friends".  It is merely two people bartering emotional support to gain something else, either emotional support in return or material things.  

That was over 20 years ago.

I have only given out my "friendship" twice since that day.   Once to my wife whom has cheated on me many times, brazeningly in front of the kids and public as I worked 2 full time jobs to support her and the house she lived in.  This is something I am still having issues with.   and Rev/Fru-cker whom I "knew" something was being kept back but I honestly thought it was medical condition as every photo of him I ever saw had him sitting.   I assumed he has MS or something of the such.


I am trying not to pull back inside of myself (its dark in there and lonely (there really isn't all the personalities in there) ) but currently I am fighting not to cry and feel I am losing.

I am tired of being used and stepped on for other people's entertainment, advancement or whateverthefrag they sought.


So if I disappear for a while- don't think its because of you, or if I remain but are either more jaded or nasty mooded than normal (do I do normal?) I apoligize now.



wow


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I was a dumbass and punched it. It broke and I had to remove splinters from my hand. I'm still mad but now my hand hurts too. *sigh* I'll get one of the guys to spar with me tomorrow. For now I'll just have to deal with it.



It's not worth that kind of anger. He's getting the better of you.


Goldmoon said:


> I know the feeling. One of things I dislike about the Air Force is how much of a role politics play every day. Thats why I love being attached to an Army unit.



I figured the politics would be there too. I guess it's because you're not in the Army that the politics don't bother you as much


hafrogman said:


> Hey, if the shoe fits _doesn't fit because of the whole cankle issue_ . . .
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I can't win.



Not today. today is the day the humor died.


Relique du Madde said:


> At least you got a piece of mail.  All I got was a little date book from my Bankruptcy  lawyer, my credit card deleted from BoA and a ref flag on my student loans application.



Still hurts. I didn't want to be in this position.


hafrogman said:


> Great, now you're attacking me to?  Maybe I'll see if somebody can make me an avatar of Rodney Dangerfield in a frog suit.
> 
> I get no respect around here.



We loves ya.


Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... specially since he threw off the first round blatantly then returned to do it covertly.
> 
> 
> *Sigh*



I can't believe he did it twice. 


hafrogman said:


> Can you imagine if "Duskblade" had actually joined the M&M game?  The mind boggles.  Playing two characters in the same game under different alts?  That's probably why she had to vanish.  One slip up and it'd be all over.
> 
> I can only imagine the weirdness being better if one of the various alts had signed up to join one the various games Rev was DMing. . . assuming any were actually running.



Fru is the best role player EVAR!


Relique du Madde said:


> *Sigh*  I'm going to tell my Gf how the whole "Reveille" coma turned out...  She'll probably gloat or something..  *sigh*



You don't have to tell her. It's not a gamer thing. He has mental issues that many of us don't have.


hafrogman said:


> I know.  I was just teasing.
> 
> And the feeling is mutual.  I like me, too!



Don't make me jealous. I have sharp pointy stick.


Goldmoon said:


> Allright hive, I have all these feelings swirling around and I'm going to try to put them to words.
> 
> I didnt have a traumatic childhood or anything. I wasnt abused or asaulted by friends or relatives or strangers. Starting in high school however I had a series of disasters with men. I was lied to, cheated on or abandoned by any man I put my trust into. This trend continued throughout my adult life. Maybe I was too forgiving or naive or trusting even, I'm not sure honestly. Maybe it wasnt even me. Maybe I just met every  guy within a ten mile radius of me. At any rate I began to rethink my priorities and choice in life. Three important things happened in my life then. First, I fell in love with a woman, second I came out and was disowned by my father and third I came here to the hive. The first thing ended badly. It wasnt completely her fault. She always wanted more than I could give at the time which was my fault. My trust issues got in the way of a beautiful relationship and I will always miss her and regret what almost was. The second was devistating as well. My father was the last man on earth I thought would let me down. The third thing had been a bright spot up until now. In the beginning I guess I opened up to you because I didnt know you and didnt care if you judged me. Then I got to know some of you and actually found friendship. I realized this when I was away for all that time. I finally was able to come back here and the Hive became my refuge. My new career path was like nothing I had ever experienced and I wasnt quite ready for the changes it forced on me. Here in the Hive I could continue to be me and be among friends who understood me and wouldnt judge me. Rev was one of the people I bonded with for some reason. He and I talked early on about choices I had made and how they affected me. Now I just feel like I'm being kicked and beaten and all I can do is curl up and cover. I know I have true friends here in the Hive and I'm trying not to lump everyone together. I dont know why I'm saying all this actually. Maybe I just need to vent and I'm so sorry for being so long winded. I still consider the Hive my home away from home.
> 
> Eponine



No need to apologize. We all care enough to listen to you when you need it. I wish there was more I could do.


Goldmoon said:


> I'm going to bed. I havent cried this hard in many years and I'm exhaused. I'll see you all later. *hugs her hive family*



Good night.



The_Warlock said:


> I have a disturbing desire for large amounts of chocolate now.



that shouldn't't be disturbing. large amounts of chocolate should be a daily requirement. I just wish in large amounts it wasn't bad for us.lol


hafrogman said:


> Wow.  So I've been looking at a lot of the accounts.  Call it morbid curiosity.  In some ways it's really a question of how we didn't see it earlier.  So many of his alts joined in a very short time, many were members of his groups, and often they gave xp to and/or were given xp by Reveille.
> 
> It also reveals some disturbing trends.
> 
> Think of every introduction thread over the past year or so.  Most were him.  And often, he would welcome himself, and talk to himself.  He would frequently friend and visit his own alts.  He had a lot of birthdays and would frequently pop in to wish himself a happy birthday with multiple personas.
> 
> Desert Hare wasn't the first to try and get a CM account without using credit card information.  Cat Moon "didn't trust" credit cards and had a post about it in Meta.
> 
> It's possible that the events surrounding his father were real, as that happened around Jan 2008, and almost all of the truly deceptive alts started rolling in around September of that year.  But the big one that strikes me is Kida who joined late 2007.  By that point he was already posing as one of his own family members?
> 
> Still, the overwhelming majority come in much later than his father's (?) demise.  Possibly some other event occurred that we don't know about, or just a delayed reaction.



It's showing signs of a break but we can't tell when it happened.





Relique du Madde said:


> Remember he also had that one very bad car accident that "Kida" informed everyone about (in march 2008?) and that sometime after that was when he met "Mandy."



i wonder if the meeting was real but it didn't go the way he wanted. 



megamania said:


> I am soooo confused.....
> 
> 
> and feeling gut kicked too........
> 
> 
> If I am reading between the lines correctly-
> 
> Fru/Rev has been using alternate usernames to "play" with our minds, thoughts and trust.  So- his father may never have died (thus why I never gave him crap about never sending me the duplicate book I bought from him) , he may not have had a car crash (which I questioned in my mind that he and Kida were one and the same) and now the Frakking Coma crap which I lost sleep over (and shed a tear) was a joke / delusion.......?
> 
> 
> oh frag me......






megamania said:


> The third day after reading about this I had one of my crazy-@$$ day dreams that often reveal something important in my future.  It was Fru was lieing to use and he was mandy in truth.
> 
> I never said anything because I was so assamed to even THINK of such a thing and refused to even jokingly post it.
> 
> 
> I..... really don't know what to say.   Many bad memories and feelings are coming up.
> 
> 
> crap.
> 
> 
> 
> and it looks like it is tearing apart the Hive in the process.......






megamania said:


> I am sooooooo tempted to post HIS address for all to show their appreciation for his efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to chill..... shock is over.... now anger is setting in.
> 
> 
> Back in a few folks.



Mega I was afraid of how you would take this. I'm sorry you're having to deal with it. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> I am trying not to pull back inside of myself (its dark in there and lonely (there really isn't all the personalities in there) ) but currently I am fighting not to cry and feel I am losing.



Everyone needs to cry, it ain't a weakness. We'll be here when you need to chat.


----------



## CleverNickName

Thought I might try to lighten the mood...let me know if I should fork this over to another thread.



Lord Tirian said:


> Mmmmmh... Cadbury! It's, by the way, cream egg season again!



A few years ago, I did a Cadbury Egg experiment.  I wanted to test the theory that creme eggs could be substituted for actual eggs in a cake recipe, and the recipe would not fail.

The results were as surprising as they were delicious.  Check it out on my blog.


----------



## megamania

7 liters of diet soda

check

unopened large bag of Nacho Doritos

check

sweat jacket to warm within

check

hot pockets (Bar-B-Q Chix + Pep Pizza)

check

Beer at my feet

check but will not use





GAME ON!


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> Mega!!!
> 
> come chat




I was at work during the morning.   Fridays I now work from 8am to 7:30 pm with only a 20 minute break spent driving from one place to another.



Fridays suck until 7:30pm when I get to go home.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

u Bastard!!!!! B-B-Q chicken hot pockets are the BOMB!!!!!!!





i wish i had some....and cadbury eggs too.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> You didn't send me a PM explaining what happened.




I am always left out of Hive membership lists except by one and he/she/it are not longer Hive members- Fru-ker.


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> u Bastard!!!!! B-B-Q chicken hot pockets are the BOMB!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i had some....and cadbury eggs too.




If I burb I'll blow the smell onto the monitor just for you.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> I am always left out of Hive membership lists except by one and he/she/it are not longer Hive members- Fru-ker.




I was gone for a loooong time and now that i'm back you're one of the few folks i know from the olden days. I actually feal out of place here now, which is really wierd sence i've been here sence the early days in the meta forum. I imagine i've been left off many lists while i've been away. What's important is we're here now, and you have B-B-Q chicken hot pockets!

Oh well, i have a HUGE stack of new comics to keep me warm.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> If I burb I'll blow the smell onto the monitor just for you.




You're all heart!


----------



## megamania

Piratecat said:


> Folks,
> 
> I understand your concern. He turns out to have had an awful lot of alts (although many of these had 0 posts.).
> 
> They'll all be handled, of course, including banning known ip addresses. I'm not sure if we're going to list them for you. Either way, I probably won't get back to you before next Tuesday about this.
> 
> In the mean time, the mods (including Darkness) know what to look for and are on the lookout for any new ones or any old ones we have missed. Email him or me if you have a specific concern.
> 
> Multiple IP searches.




P-Cat.... it seems you never get a break.   4e before and now this.....

A list would be nice but in truth I doubt I would use it.   Damage is done.... time to move on.


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I was gone for a loooong time and now that i'm back you're one of the few folks i know from the olden days.
> 
> Oh well, i have a HUGE stack of new comics to keep me warm.




Been here a long long long time.



Lets talk shop-


Dark Reign.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> Been here a long long long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets talk shop-
> 
> 
> Dark Reign.
> 
> What are your thoughts?




Dark Reign = a million times more interesting then secret invasion. The whole Dark Avengers thing is great, and i'm really liking the post SI stuff in Thunderbolts. I got the new issue of Deadpool today, it's the first part of the Deadpool/T-bolts mini x-over. Can't wait to read it.

I'm also glad they didn't make it another huge x-over event and are really just using it as a statement of the current situation in the marvel U.


----------



## megamania

I finally got the Secret Invasion TPB and its... okay.   Civil War was much better.   Heck X-Men Messiah Complex was better and I'm trying to figure out where they are going with that.   Is that Phoenix?  Sinister dead?  Rogue coma?  Since when could Cable time travel?   (still have a chapter or two to read of it)

I picked up the single book of Dark Reign.   Curious but I have issues with Osbourne being placed in the power position he is.  He is basically a Nick Fury level character.... he doesn't even answer to the president.   

The backup characters... the evil Avengers, are.... okay.   I am curious at what Ares will do.  It is obvious already he has doubts about his contractor's nobility.  


I kinda wish we had a better defined Hood also.   Demonic power that is manifested as teleporting, invisibilty, endless bullets and "true seeing".   What else?





I still miss the Valiant universe.


----------



## megamania

Looks like the weekend has officially started here.   Everyone has gone home.   Have a good one folks.


I'm callin' it a night also.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

The Hood is great! If you ever get the chance get the collection of the origanal mini series. His powers have expanded a bit, at the start his cloak made him invisable as long as he held his breath, and his boots let him walk on air. He also briefly transformed in to the demonic form, but had no real control over that.

Everyone should have issues with Osbourne being in that possition, i think that's what makes it fun. He's already pulled some winners, trying to kill/remove any t-bolt he thought would be trouble, he put Doc Sampson through the ringer when he got in the way, and setting up some of the nastiest guys around to be his avangers. I think it's going to be a fun ride.

i thought messiah was pretty good, the second part is about to start up in the form of a short x-force/cable x-over, should be pretty good too. I'm glad it's not line wide this time, i get burnt out on mega x-overs sometimes. 

Cable and time travel are like peas and carrots! Given his history it's no big deal that he's time travelling yet agian, i suppose.


----------



## megamania

From reading what I have of the Messiah story.... Wolverine should be dead. PERIOD.

However I do find great humor of a bullet pinging around within his adamantine skull shredding his brain to a pulpy messy goo.    Then he got better.   Within 5 minutes.

Powers of healing turned off and bar-b-q'd but lives on with a "What the frag just happened" look on his face.

It was nice seeing the marauders being what they are- mutant assassins.



I am wondering if Sinister's pyche was put into Rogue then taken out and placed into the baby however.



So much has happened in the X books since last I was reading them.  X-Force.  Cyclops is a true Jerk.  The new guys.  X-23.   187 mutants alive. (well there were....)


so has Apocalyse returned yet?   He was always a favoriite villian of mine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As a sporadic quasi-Hiver, I first want to say "Hi, y'all!" since I've been absent from the H-threads for so long.

I also want to say I'm just as p.o.-ed about this whole "Coma" thing as anyone else.

(And thanks to P-Cat for posting that list- I hope that's all of them.)


> However I do find great humor of a bullet pinging around within his adamantine skull shredding his brain to a pulpy messy goo. Then he got better. Within 5 minutes.




How did the bullet get through the adamantium coating his skull to reach his brain?  The brain is pretty well sealed up in there- did it travel up the optic nerve or something?


----------



## megamania

I know I was going to let this whole thing just go away but I just had a bad thought.....



I may have lead to the creation of these alts he used.   I remeber when the most "popular" bars were shown for the entire EN World and I made a comment to him about it.  He was very upset by it.   This was in Jan or the beginning of Feb.   He may have created these alts to "create" popularity points for himself.




popularity bars = the silly green bars under our user name/pictures.


I'm not fault for what he did but I feel a bit guilty that I may kicked the ball that once it got rolling down the hill got out of hand.....


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As a sporadic quasi-Hiver, I first want to say "Hi, y'all!" since I've been absent from the H-threads for so long.
> 
> I also want to say I'm just as p.o.-ed about this whole "Coma" thing as anyone else.
> 
> (And thanks to P-Cat for posting that list- I hope that's all of them.)




I missed the list though as said.... I doubt I would freak out too much over it.  Damage is done.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> How did the bullet get through the adamantium coating his skull to reach his brain?  The brain is pretty well sealed up in there- did it travel up the optic nerve or something




Scalphunter is a mutant that sensees one's weakness and how to exploit it.  With a sniper rifle he shot Logan through the eye and into the brain dropping him with a "Fuuuurrrbbbbble" sound.

The other attack that should have killed him involved throwing the cloaked (illusion of Angel) body of Scramble at him.  He caught the body and relieved what happened just in time to be napalmed from above by a fire powered marauder that is new (to me at least).


----------



## Nellisir

megamania said:


> Heck X-Men Messiah Complex was better and I'm trying to figure out where they are going with that.   Is that Phoenix?  Sinister dead?  Rogue coma?  Since when could Cable time travel?   (still have a chapter or two to read of it)




I haven't been able to keep up with the most recent issues of most x-men, but cable is time travelling because he's got a device in his arm from Forge (who is apparently a flaming nutcase now, thanks to bishop?).  The kid is now called Hope.  No clue about powers, or who she'll be, or where the writers are going with her, or how she "cured" Rogue.  I don't think she's a Phoenix, or the Phoenix.  As far as I know, we don't even know who her parents actually are (were).  I do find this a much better way to age a child character into some kind of maturity than the usual "ignore them for 30 issues" tactic.


----------



## megamania

I wonder how much longer before the effects of M day wear off?


Could that be the "millions" of humans that die?  They were turned into mutants again.....


She is a red head like Wanda......


----------



## megamania

Gettin; cold now so I'm going upstairs to watch some TV.

Everyone touched by recent events here I remember time heals and we are in many ways a family.

If Fru-ker is reading this-   up yours.  Last time I go there.

cya.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know... things in the Xverse is going to be interesting.

Right now there's Dead-Pool / Thunderbolts and the Messiah War going, but this summer its going to be Dark Avengers vs. Uncanny X-men (and I think XForce) since someone finds out about X-Force and Normie then sends out the Dark Avengers after them.

I can't wait to see Cyclops get punked and Emma get punked (since Norman Osborn probably will conclude that she turned on him).

Course, I want to see what happens with all the New X-Men and New Mutant characters especially since it seems like they are trying to hint that the alternate future from Here Comes Tomarrow still exists..

Over all I think whats now happening in the Marvel Verse is more interesting sounding then All the Crisises DC had.


----------



## megamania

I was never a huge DC fan.


I was just reading about the X-men / Dark Avengers story on CM's comicbook section.   Very Curious.

Ah well.....


I am leaving this time.    Until its warmer in the hobby room......


----------



## Aeson

I'm getting tired of what I say here getting discussed at CM. I guess you can count me another casualty of all of this . I'm out of here until things die down IF I come back at all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sheesh.

I know that Diaglo and Bront took a pop at me over there thinking I was also rev.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware this sucks.

I can't sleep.  GF is alseep since she is doing an early jewelry/craft show tomorrow and tends to sleep early.  I find myself unable to do any homework as a result the whole rev situation drained alot of energy from me and I feel "empty" and sort of depressed.  I feel like escaping but it's too late to go anywhere or do anything..


----------



## Blackrat

After sleeping, I find myself angry now. It's a feeling I didn't even remember I had.

Not angry at Rev actually. Angry at myself for letting my guard down. All he's done is to remind me why I don't ever trust anyone completely. Now the one man who seemed to defy my logic, has actually proven it...


----------



## Phaezen

Not too much to say from my side, other than I hope Rev gets the help he needs.

A sad thing about the internet is that it gives people with problems an anonymous outlet to project thier problems ,without actually giving them any help and they can hurt many people in this manner.

Blackrat, don't be too hard on yourself, I have known people with problems and they often learn to hide them in real life, on the internet it is a lot easier to hide these issues.

Phaezen


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> After sleeping, I find myself angry now. It's a feeling I didn't even remember I had.
> 
> Not angry at Rev actually. Angry at myself for letting my guard down. All he's done is to remind me why I don't ever trust anyone completely. Now the one man who seemed to defy my logic, has actually proven it...




I know what you mean.  I'm a loner plain and simple, and I feel like I've been through a ringer.  I wish I had more people I could talk to this about, but I don't really.   When it all started my GF mentioned one thing, that I probably felt sympathetic because I might have put myself in his place.


I think my lashing out at diaglo at CM might have been because I just hate the notion of someone thinking that I would callously play that with the minds and hearts of so many people (even if it were a cry for help).


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> I think my lashing out at diaglo at CM might have been because I just hate the notion of someone thinking that I would callously play that with the minds and hearts of so many people (even if it were a cry for help).



Well - and probably because it's diaglo and CM, the tone there is different from the hive (which you are more used to, I guess). Perhaps you should post a little "sorry" to diaglo! 


Spoiler



though that will trigger his neg-rep shtick *snicker


*

I'm rather wondering what triggered Aeson's apparent plan to leave... 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> Well - and probably because it's diaglo and CM, the tone there is different from the hive (which you are more used to, I guess). Perhaps you should post a little "sorry" to diaglo!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> though that will trigger his neg-rep shtick *snicker
> 
> 
> *





Hell no.  I want him to eat crow and grovel (which I doubt will ever happen) since what he said amounts to libel (well not really since it was a BBS/forum post and not a blog, dynamic or static webpage).   



> I'm rather wondering what triggered Aeson's apparent plan to leave...
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I think it was the dragongirl (?) reference.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> I think it was the dragongirl (?) reference.



*scratch* I guess that's why I sort of prefer CM - people are a bit more upfront over stuff like that - they just tell instead of saying things like "I guess I leave" (i.e. trying to be friendly and tip-toe around possible insults in that process). YMMV, of course.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> *scratch* I guess that's why I sort of prefer CM - people are a bit more upfront over stuff like that - they just tell instead of saying things like "I guess I leave" (i.e. trying to be friendly and tip-toe around possible insults in that process). YMMV, of course.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




He mentioned dragongirl once before, when that one person posted all that "child molestation" fantasy porn, and only because someone mentioned dragongirl in a post about it.  Its like whenever something happens, someone always said's dragongirl just to get under his skin, which is sort of stupid and childish.

I've always believed that if you want to insult someone, you should do it to their face, when they are in the room and not over a load speaker while hoping they drive by at that exact moment.


----------



## Ginnel

There was a mention about creepy flirting too that might not have helped


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Piratecat said:


> Folks,
> 
> I understand your concern. He turns out to have had an awful lot of alts (although many of these had 0 posts.).
> 
> They'll all be handled, of course, including banning known ip addresses. I'm not sure if we're going to list them for you. Either way, I probably won't get back to you before next Tuesday about this.
> 
> In the mean time, the mods (including Darkness) know what to look for and are on the lookout for any new ones or any old ones we have missed. Email him or me if you have a specific concern.




Just dropping in quickly to the Hive to state that I'm still the same person I was before, and I'm not faking it.

I'm absolutely gutted over this whole affair, and sorry that so many people here got hurt. I hope the Hive can survive.


----------



## Aeson

I had some time to think and cool off.



Lord Tirian said:


> *scratch* I guess that's why I sort of prefer CM - people are a bit more upfront over stuff like that - they just tell instead of saying things like "I guess I leave" (i.e. trying to be friendly and tip-toe around possible insults in that process). YMMV, of course.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



LT People at CM are upfront because they don't have to worry about Mods banning them. That's why they'll read something here then go laugh about it over there. They don't have the guts to confront someone here. 


Relique du Madde said:


> He mentioned dragongirl once before, when that one person posted all that "child molestation" fantasy porn, and only because someone mentioned dragongirl in a post about it.  Its like whenever something happens, someone always said's dragongirl just to get under his skin, which is sort of stupid and childish.
> 
> I've always believed that if you want to insult someone, you should do it to their face, when they are in the room and not over a load speaker while hoping they drive by at that exact moment.



I've only talked to dragongirl a few times and remember very little about her. Things said about her phase me not at all. 



Ginnel said:


> There was a mention about creepy flirting too that might not have helped



And the kitty gets the prize. Whenever drama pops up I somehow get brought up. It's amazing how much I'm on the minds of people that don't seem to think very highly of me. Someone encouraged the people of ENW to come check out the hive. I knew that some of those people would love what they were reading. I just wanted to give the embarrassment a chance to fade while I worked on a few things on my end. 



Mathew_Freeman said:


> Just dropping in quickly to the Hive to state that I'm still the same person I was before, and I'm not faking it.
> 
> I'm absolutely gutted over this whole affair, and sorry that so many people here got hurt. I hope the Hive can survive.



The hive will survive. Welcome back.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hive. Ive decided that Rev now has my sympathy but only because he's now earned my wrath and unlike some of you I have his home address.

Aeson, dear what has crawled under your skin about CM? If that place irritates you so much stop going there but dont take your CM frustrations out on us here at the hive. We all need to band together now as we've all been hurt.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Just dropping in quickly to the Hive to state that I'm still the same person I was before, and I'm not faking it.
> 
> I'm absolutely gutted over this whole affair, and sorry that so many people here got hurt. I hope the Hive can survive.




I hate to be picky, but you are the same person you were before! You used to be a nice young man named Tallarn with electrodes stuck all over your face, i don't know who this "Mathew_Freeman" person is!


----------



## Aeson

I removed the quote in case you wanted to remove implied threats from your post. There is no reason to be wrathful towards him. feel sorry for him. Dislike him but don't wish harm to come to him. It's not worth it. You have more important things to spend that energy on. 


Goldmoon said:


> Aeson, dear what has crawled under your skin about CM? If that place irritates you so much stop going there but dont take your CM frustrations out on us here at the hive. We all need to band together now as we've all been hurt.



I'm trying not to take things out on you guys. That's why I thought..am thinking of taking a break.


----------



## Blackrat

Did I already mention that _UFO: Afterlight_ is an awesome game!?

Yeah, yeah, this might be getting spammey soon . But it is. It's cheered me up from morning.

Anyways, I'm off to eat cake. My biological sister and brother are celebrating their 50th birthday. Added up that is. Lil' sis' turns 20 this month and my bro turned 30 last month .


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm trying not to take things out on you guys. That's why I thought..am thinking of taking a break.




If you want to talk about things Aeson, send me an Email.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm trying not to take things out on you guys. That's why I thought..am thinking of taking a break.




Please don't. Just ignore what's going on there, but don't leave us. Right now, I feel like we need your company here. As well as most our active hivers who survived yesterday...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Did I already mention that _UFO: Afterlight_ is an awesome game!?
> 
> Yeah, yeah, this might be getting spammey soon . But it is. It's cheered me up from morning.
> 
> Anyways, I'm off to eat cake. My biological sister and brother are celebrating their 50th birthday. Added up that is. Lil' sis' turns 20 this month and my bro turned 30 last month .




Gawd I could use some cake rignt now...any cake.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Did I already mention that _UFO: Afterlight_ is an awesome game!?
> 
> Yeah, yeah, this might be getting spammey soon . But it is. It's cheered me up from morning.



Going to the movies and dinner with some flesh and blood friends(Yes I have those) last night helped cheer me up. We had a good time. This week has been full of highs and lows for me.


Blackrat said:


> Anyways, I'm off to eat cake. My biological sister and brother are celebrating their 50th birthday. Added up that is. Lil' sis' turns 20 this month and my bro turned 30 last month .



You Fins are weird.


Goldmoon said:


> If you want to talk about things Aeson, send me an Email.



Email isn't working for you still. You'll have to email me or post yours.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Please don't. Just ignore what's going on there, but don't leave us. Right now, I feel like we need your company here. As well as most our active hivers who survived yesterday...



I'm just tired of people telling me who they think I should be. I am who I am. 


Goldmoon said:


> Gawd I could use some cake rignt now...any cake.



don't start in on cake. I've finally started losing weight again. I don't need pressure to go bake a cake.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Email isn't working for you still. You'll have to email me or post yours.




Its annoying that my PM's and email suddenly stopped working. So be it, we're all fiends here I think.  Eponinevan@yahoo.com

No cracks please it has nothing to do with a minivan.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm just tired of people telling me who they think I should be. I am who I am.




Which means that the Hive is a good place to be now, doesn't it?


Anyways:

Relique! I'm not sure but it almost seems like Diaglo just indirectly apologiced you on CM .


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Its annoying that my PM's and email suddenly stopped working.




Just to make sure: Have you tried fiddling the setting in your user control panel? Try setting them off and then on again.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Just to make sure: Have you tried fiddling the setting in your user control panel? Try setting them off and then on again.




I havent tried that but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Which means that the Hive is a good place to be now, doesn't it?



Sometimes I wonder.



Blackrat said:


> Anyways:
> 
> Relique! I'm not sure but it almost seems like Diaglo just indirectly apologiced you on CM .



He doesn't apologize. 


Blackrat said:


> Just to make sure: Have you tried fiddling the setting in your user control panel? Try setting them off and then on again.



I was about to suggest the same thing.

Goldmoon you can delete the email address now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon you can delete the email address now.




Nope, I'm going to go out on a limb and leave it for the whole hive oddly enough.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Nope, I'm going to go out on a limb and leave it for the whole hive oddly enough.



If you'd like. I don't want you feeling uncomfortable with that choice.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> He doesn't apologize.




Oh I know that, but what he said sounds awfully lot like a thinly veiled apology...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> If you'd like. I don't want you feeling uncomfortable with that choice.




Ive decided its just an email, not my address and phone number. Besides I feel the need to share a little with the hive.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Oh I know that, but what he said sounds awfully lot like a thinly veiled apology...



That's what he does then denies apologizing.


Goldmoon said:


> Ive decided its just an email, not my address and phone number. Besides I feel the need to share a little with the hive.



I'm glad you feel you can share some with us after all of this.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive.

*Glomps everyone in the Hive*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm glad you feel you can share some with us after all of this.




Well, I feel like I have to. With all the "who's who" going around I don't want to be mistaken for an alt. I know I can be secretive and guarded and I was away for 10 months to boot. I'm really me though. just plain ole Eponine.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive.
> 
> *Glomps everyone in the Hive*



*frisks the glomper for weapons and checks ID*



Goldmoon said:


> Well, I feel like I have to. With all the "who's who" going around I don't want to be mistaken for an alt. I know I can be secretive and guarded and I was away for 10 months to boot. I'm really me though. just plain ole Eponine.



I honestly don't think anyone believes you're anything but yourself. If you were a Rev alt you would have been purged with the others. 

I did wonder for a brief moment recently when someone that doesn't like me claimed to know where I lived. He doesn't but only has a general idea based on my IP address.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive.
> 
> *Glomps everyone in the Hive*




Afternoon Galeros! *Glomps Galeros*!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> *frisks the glomper for weapons and checks ID*
> 
> 
> I honestly don't think anyone believes you're anything but yourself. If you were a Rev alt you would have been purged with the others.
> 
> I did wonder for a brief moment recently when someone that doesn't like me claimed to know where I lived. He doesn't but only has a general idea based on my IP address.




Aeson dear, I would never tell anyone that you live at 128 Bleeker Street
Rochester, New york.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> *frisks the glomper for weapons and checks ID*




Ohh, you naughty boy.



Goldmoon said:


> Afternoon Galeros! *Glomps Galeros*!




Hooray, I have been glomped!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson dear, I would never tell anyone that you live at 128 Bleeker Street
> Rochester, New york.



Curse you, foul woman. I shall get you for this. Mark my words. 






It wasn't that I thought you told him. For some reason I thought you might have been him. I don't know why that thought occurred to me. I'm sorry that I did. all of this started and ended before the recent events with Rev.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hooray, I have been glomped!




One good glomping deserves another.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Ohh, you naughty boy.



This one is clear. He may proceed into the hive.



Galeros said:


> Hooray, I have been glomped!



It appears a body cavity search is required before you can continue. sorry pal.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Curse you, foul woman. I shall get you for this. Mark my words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't that I thought you told him. For some reason I thought you might have been him. I don't know why that thought occurred to me. I'm sorry that I did. all of this started and ended before the recent events with Rev.




No apologies necessary Aeson. This whole thing has us all looking behind us for ghosts.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> It appears a body cavity search is required before you can continue. sorry pal.


----------



## Blackrat

Off to the party now. Man I look good in pinstripe suit . Later guys, gals and galeros'...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> No apologies necessary Aeson. This whole thing has us all looking behind us for ghosts.



thank you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It appears a body cavity search is required before you can continue. sorry pal.




*Taps her fingers on her M-4* If that applies to everyone, you might want to rethink it.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


>



Could be worse. It could have been me.


Blackrat said:


> Off to the party now. Man I look good in pinstripe suit . Later guys, gals and galeros'...



No pictures? You better have some of the party.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> *Taps her fingers on her M-4* If that applies to everyone, you might want to rethink it.



I have no interest in searching The Warlock's or Hafrogman's bodies.



Oh that's what you mean by letting me know you don't like something I said. lol I'm just playing.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Could be worse. It could have been me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


>




Or it could have been me doing the searching. Then youd really feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Aeson

I went to see Race to Witch Mountain last night. I always feel uncomfortable going to a kid movie as a childless single guy. I don't know why. I think our society is breeding this feeling in men. Anyway, I was there with a couple of other guy friends and there were no children so this time I felt better about it.lol 

I liked it. We had a good time. There were a couple of trailers for some interesting movies. They were both 3d animated movies about humans being alien visitors to other worlds. I thought that was a great twist we don't see. all through the movie I kept wishing I had a body like The Rock's and a woman like Carla Gugino.lol I haven't seen Escape to Witch Mountain so I can't compare the two but I think I might try seeing it now.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Or it could have been me doing the searching. Then youd really feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Or it could have been me doing the searching. Then youd really feel uncomfortable.



That's what I was implying. when you glomped him is when I said that a cavity search was needed.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I went to see Race to Witch Mountain last night. I always feel uncomfortable going to a kid movie as a childless single guy. I don't know why. I think our society is breeding this feeling in men. Anyway, I was there with a couple of other guy friends and there were no children so this time I felt better about it.lol
> 
> I liked it. We had a good time. There were a couple of trailers for some interesting movies. They were both 3d animated movies about humans being alien visitors to other worlds. I thought that was a great twist we don't see. all through the movie I kept wishing I had a body like The Rock's and a woman like Carla Gugino.lol I haven't seen Escape to Witch Mountain so I can't compare the two but I think I might try seeing it now.




Hmmm, after a quick google search I also wish I had a woman like Carla Gugino, shes cute. 

Maybe its a man thing Aeson but I've been to kids movies lots of times by myself and I never feel weird.


----------



## Wereserpent

I felt weird when I had to go into the Children's section in Barnes & Noble to look for a book I wanted.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> That's what I was implying. when you glomped him is when I said that a cavity search was needed.




Maybe I've got him blushing then...


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe I've got him blushing then...


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I felt weird when I had to go into the Children's section in Barnes & Noble to look for a book I wanted.




I walked into a gaming store once and started browsing books and I thought these two guys in the back were going to fall over. I'll admit I put on 4" heels and a miniskirt on purpose. It was very funny. some of my friends think its mean but I dont take myself too seriously so its just funny to me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmm, after a quick google search I also wish I had a woman like Carla Gugino, shes cute.



On that we can agree.


Goldmoon said:


> Maybe its a man thing Aeson but I've been to kids movies lots of times by myself and I never feel weird.



It is a man thing. Women aren't made to feel uncomfortable around children. Women are expected to be around them.



Galeros said:


> I felt weird when I had to go into the Children's section in Barnes & Noble to look for a book I wanted.



I don't even look in the direction of it.lol


Goldmoon said:


> Maybe I've got him blushing then...



I'm sure.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


>




*giggles*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I walked into a gaming store once and started browsing books and I thought these two guys in the back were going to fall over. I'll admit I put on 4" heels and a miniskirt on purpose. It was very funny. some of my friends think its mean but I dont take myself too seriously so its just funny to me.



Women walking into a gaming store is a rare event it seems. In spite of my falling over women online I tend to be somewhat normal with them in real life. I find the ones that are mesmerized by the idea of a woman gamer a bit funny and sad. 

Oh and that is a mean, mean joke.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It is a man thing. Women aren't made to feel uncomfortable around children. Women are expected to be around them.




I think I dismanteled my biological clock. I'm not the mothering type.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> *giggles*




Awww.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I think I dismanteled my biological clock. I'm not the mothering type.




Me too, well except I am not the fathering type.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I think I dismanteled my biological clock. I'm not the mothering type.



Some women aren't but society still seems to be okay with women when it comes to children. Most pedophiles are men. Very few are women.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Women walking into a gaming store is a rare event it seems. In spite of my falling over women online I tend to be somewhat normal with them in real life. I find the ones that are mesmerized by the idea of a woman gamer a bit funny and sad.
> 
> Oh and that is a mean, mean joke.




I think the most common thing gamers say to me besides "Damn youre tall" is "Youre not at all what I expected". I enjoy that response. I get it a lot out here as well. I like not being a typical gamer or soldier or anything. I've never met this "Typical gamer girl" I hear so much about.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Me too, well except I am not the fathering type.



I used to think that. I'm not so sure anymore. If I correct you're still in your early 20s so things could change for you.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> I think the most common thing gamers say to me besides "Damn youre tall" is "Youre not at all what I expected". I enjoy that response. I get it a lot out here as well. I like not being a typical gamer or soldier or anything. I've never met this "Typical gamer girl" I hear so much about.



I get that too


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> I get that too




I know, you walk up to the gaming table and BAM! theres a cat playing with a ball of yarn. I'm like "What the hell!?!"


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Me too, well except I am not the fathering type.




Galeros, arent you entirely too young to be saying that?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I used to think that. I'm not so sure anymore. If I correct you're still in your early 20s so things could change for you.




ehehehehehe....Yeah I know that I am not ever going to want to be a father.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I think the most common thing gamers say to me besides "Damn youre tall" is "Youre not at all what I expected". I enjoy that response. I get it a lot out here as well. I like not being a typical gamer or soldier or anything. I've never met this "Typical gamer girl" I hear so much about.



I'll be corrected as I always am when I talk in generalizations. Typical gamer girls are often kind of fringe type people. They're nerdy or punky. You'll get the mousy ones with the glasses and modest clothes then you have the ones with the bright pink or multicolored hair and dingy clothes. Many are cute but few are out right gorgeous. In the end they're just like their male counterparts in almost every way except they have boobs and internal sex organs. Of course some gamer guys have boobs also so that leaves only the other thing that sets them apart.lol 

Just like men they come from all walks of life. You really can't say what a typical gamer girl is because they're all typical in their own way. I'm sure you could find some like you if you looked long enough.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Galeros, arent you entirely too young to be saying that?




Nope, I have known that I do not want any kids since I was very young.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I get that too



That's because you're a good looking and fit young man. A rarity among gamers.


Goldmoon said:


> I know, you walk up to the gaming table and BAM! theres a cat playing with a ball of yarn. I'm like "What the hell!?!"



I've seen cats playing with things on a gaming table. Not all that rare.lol


Galeros said:


> ehehehehehe....Yeah I know that I am not ever going to want to be a father.



It's not for everyone and that's ok. We had a debate at work one night. The childless in the office disagreed with the parents that everyone wants or should have children. Some times parents don't understand that some people are happy without kids.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'll be corrected as I always am when I talk in generalizations. Typical gamer girls are often kind of fringe type people. They're nerdy or punky. You'll get the mousy ones with the glasses and modest clothes then you have the ones with the bright pink or multicolored hair and dingy clothes. Many are cute but few are out right gorgeous. In the end they're just like their male counterparts in almost every way except they have boobs and internal sex organs. Of course some gamer guys have boobs also so that leaves only the other thing that sets them apart.lol
> 
> Just like men they come from all walks of life. You really can't say what a typical gamer girl is because they're all typical in their own way. I'm sure you could find some like you if you looked long enough.




If I ever meet another six-foot three redhead girl that games, I am taking her home and making her roll for initiative. 



Galeros said:


> Nope, I have known that I do not want any kids since I was very young.




But Galeros youre _still_ very young.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I've seen cats playing with things on a gaming table. Not all that rare.lol




Yeah, but what if the cat is playing a Halfling Outrider?


----------



## Aeson

I've been invited to a St. Patricks Day thing tonight. I hope I can get a nap before going. I also hope the guy that invited me can leave a few women for me. People call me a charmer. He has the looks and the skills to talk to women much easier than I do. I hate the little bastard for it also. lol


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> If I ever meet another six-foot three redhead girl that games, I am taking her home and making her roll for initiative.



Why doesn't that surprise me.


Goldmoon said:


> Yeah, but what if the cat is playing a Halfling Outrider?



Then I would make a fortune exploiting that cat at conventions.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> But Galeros youre _still_ very young.




Heh, I feel quite old actually, like I said to Aeson, I have no desire for children, or even for something else that many people want.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Then I would make a fortune exploiting that cat at conventions.



 Mew?!

I was suprisingly unhungover today after a bottle and a bit of wine, a couple of pints and some whisky.

Yeah me and yeah to fallout 3! boom boom!! combat shotgun to the face


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I've been invited to a St. Patricks Day thing tonight. I hope I can get a nap before going. I also hope the guy that invited me can leave a few women for me. People call me a charmer. He has the looks and the skills to talk to women much easier than I do. I hate the little bastard for it also. lol




Go out and have a good time and you better drink a Guinness for me!



Aeson said:


> Then I would make a fortune exploiting that cat at conventions.




Ginnel, how do you feel about a road trip?


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Yeah me and yeah to fallout 3! boom boom!! combat shotgun to the face




Thats messy....


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Heh, I feel quite old actually, like I said to Aeson, I have no desire for children, or even for something else that many people want.



Since you admit to being male I wouldn't call you RedWick but he seems to be as ambiguous as you are. I'm sure he can relate to you.


Goldmoon said:


> Go out and have a good time and you better drink a Guinness for me!



 It's a place called The Twisted Taco. I'll have some Jose Cuervo then dance on the bar and shoot out the lights.*

* obscure country song reference. 



Goldmoon said:


> Ginnel, how do you feel about a road trip?



You me and the cat? Or are you cutting me out and taking the cat yourself?


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Go out and have a good time and you better drink a Guinness for me!
> 
> Ginnel, how do you feel about a road trip?



You'd be very disapointed, in real life my cat impression is a bit tatt (tat = rubbish) can only just about purr  Though the road trip sounds fun!!  

I should probably drink a guinness today but maybe not as I don't actually like the stuff 

Respect for your decision Galeros, everyone has their own feelings me I like kids and I like the part which produces them, a lot


----------



## megamania

allo Hive.   Glad to see you folks are still here.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Since you admit to being male I wouldn't call you RedWick but he seems to be as ambiguous as you are. I'm sure he can relate to you.




Who is Redwick?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> It's a place called The Twisted Taco. I'll have some Jose Cuervo then dance on the bar and shoot out the lights.*
> 
> * obscure country song reference.




12345 and then I lost count so I began all over again!


oh lord..... you got me admitting to knowing country song lyrics.....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> allo Hive.   Glad to see you folks are still here.



We're always here. You don't always see us.


Galeros said:


> Who is Redwick?



I don't know if he goes by that here or something else. It's the screen name of a guy at CM. He's not sure what he is and lets people believe what they want about his gender. He also seems to lack the other desire you were talking about.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> 12345 and then I lost count so I began all over again!
> 
> 
> oh lord..... you got me admitting to knowing country song lyrics.....



We're thinking two different songs. I know which one you're thinking of though. 

What's wrong with knowing country songs? Damn Yankee


----------



## megamania

you're a bunch of ninjas?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> We're always here. You don't always see us.
> 
> I don't know if he goes by that here or something else. It's the screen name of a guy at CM. He's not sure what he is and lets people believe what they want about his gender. He also seems to lack the other desire you were talking about.




Ahhh, I see.

Hmmm, things are getting too serious around here.

STEEL BEATER GOURMET EATER I WOULD RATHER WEAR MY SUMMER CLOTHES!!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> you're a bunch of ninjas?



Goldmoon's a duck, Ginnel is a cat and Galeros is a devourer. Me? I'm lonely but I don't think any of us are ninjas.


Galeros said:


> Ahhh, I see.
> 
> Hmmm, things are getting too serious around here.
> 
> STEEL BEATER GOURMET EATER I WOULD RATHER WEAR MY SUMMER CLOTHES!!!!!!



You can have a real conversation with us. It's okay.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Ahhh, I see.
> 
> Hmmm, things are getting too serious around here.
> 
> p




Eighteen-Eighty-Eight Eloquent Erroronous elephants eventually eat eighty entire eclairs every eighteen eclipses.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon's a duck, Ginnel is a cat and Galeros is a devourer. Me? I'm lonely but I don't think any of us are ninjas.



*continues to lurk in the shadows*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> You can have a real conversation with us. It's okay.




I know, I just can not let the Hive go without the required amount of silly for too long.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon's a duck, Ginnel is a cat and Galeros is a devourer. Me? I'm lonely but I don't think any of us are ninjas.
> 
> You can have a real conversation with us. It's okay.




=Dom Delius voice and wheeze/laugh - "I'm pychooooo hah-wheeeeeEEEEeeeeze"


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:


> *continues to lurk in the shadows*



What evil lurks in the heart of the hive? The Darkness knows.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Since you admit to being male I wouldn't call you RedWick but he seems to be as ambiguous as you are. I'm sure he can relate to you.
> 
> It's a place called The Twisted Taco. I'll have some Jose Cuervo then dance on the bar and shoot out the lights.*
> 
> * obscure country song reference.
> 
> 
> You me and the cat? Or are you cutting me out and taking the cat yourself?




Well as much as I like kitties....I'll make it the three of us.

I know that song by the way. "Jose Cuervo you are a friend of mine, I like to drink you with a little salt and lime"

Better make sure you drink an Irish Car Bomb for me instead.



Ginnel said:


> You'd be very disapointed, in real life my cat impression is a bit tatt (tat = rubbish) can only just about purr  Though the road trip sounds fun!!
> 
> I should probably drink a guinness today but maybe not as I don't actually like the stuff
> 
> Respect for your decision Galeros, everyone has their own feelings me I like kids and I like the part which produces them, a lot




Well, fake youre way through or we cant make any money on the talk shows.

Yes, drink a Guiness for me.



megamania said:


> allo Hive. Glad to see you folks are still here.




Hello Mega!


----------



## megamania

siiiiiiiigh.



Its not the same.


Its hard to use the word 'innocent' here but the Hive has lost its innocence.....   my mind keeps flashes back.....


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I know, I just can not let the Hive go without the required amount of silly for too long.



You'll see silly as soon as Goldmoon see that I called her a duck.


megamania said:


> =Dom Delius voice and wheeze/laugh - "I'm pychooooo hah-wheeeeeEEEEeeeeze"



You're not psycho.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Well as much as I like kitties....I'll make it the three of us.



Excellent, I'm wearing her down. 


Goldmoon said:


> I know that song by the way. "Jose Cuervo you are a friend of mine, I like to drink you with a little salt and lime"



You're a winner. Another reason for me to like you. 


Goldmoon said:


> Better make sure you drink an Irish Car Bomb for me instead.



I've had one of those and liked it. I may just do that.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> You'll see silly as soon as Goldmoon see that I called her a duck.




I always thought that Goldmoon was more of a Leopard myself.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Better make sure you drink an Irish Car Bomb for me instead.!




An Irish Car Bomb..... sounds like a Komazazee or something else of the sort.






Goldmoon said:


> Hello Mega!




Allo Red.   Toosed any handgrenades lately?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I always that Goldmoon was more of a Leopard myself.



I think the term is cougar. 


megamania said:


> An Irish Car Bomb..... sounds like a Komazazee or something else of the sort.



Same thing but different name.


----------



## Ginnel

I bought some new D6 they look like foxe's glacier fruits or like raw jelly but a bit more solid 
It so I have enough for lightening bolts 

I'll just have to be careful not to eat them


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:


> What evil lurks in the heart of the hive? The Darkness knows.



The Darkness was an _awesome_ band. Or possibly aw_ful_. Come to think of it, it may have been a little of both.


----------



## megamania

An elephant is on a high wire act.   It is doing an incredible job walking across holding a small child's umbrella.  Then it sees movement ahead of it on the wire.......



a mouse.




and the tent came down.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> siiiiiiiigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the same.
> 
> 
> Its hard to use the word 'innocent' here but the Hive has lost its innocence..... my mind keeps flashes back.....




"Innocent" Heh, now theres a word no one ever uses when referring to me. 

"Innocent! Feed him to the sharkticons!"


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> "Innocent! Feed him to the sharkticons!"



Ok now I'm really in love.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Same thing but different name.




Yesterday I went to work and sat down at the assignment table.  The molding manager was there talking to a co-worker whom just turned 21.  They were discussing bars to go to and what drinks were good.  They looked to me and I had nothing to add.   Rarely drink and never do the bars.   Any hope of a raise was followed by the sound of a tiolet flushing


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> An elephant is on a high wire act.   It is doing an incredible job walking across holding a small child's umbrella.  Then it sees movement ahead of it on the wire.......
> 
> 
> 
> a mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the tent came down.




Are you watching Dumbo?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Yesterday I went to work and sat down at the assignment table.  The molding manager was there talking to a co-worker whom just turned 21.  They were discussing bars to go to and what drinks were good.  They looked to me and I had nothing to add.   Rarely drink and never do the bars.   Any hope of a raise was followed by the sound of a tiolet flushing



Why would that affect you getting a raise? Because you can't commiserate with them? hogwash.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Are you watching Dumbo?




Trying to change the direction my mind was going.


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> The molding manager was there talking to a co-worker ... Any hope of a raise was followed by the sound of a tiolet flushing



Why does a moldy manager's job include flushing toilets? Or does he just have a toilet fetish?


----------



## Aeson

That's enough creepy flirting for me today. Time to see if I can get some sleep.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Why would that affect you getting a raise? Because you can't commiserate with them? hogwash.




puppies + politics+ factories = raises

cancer surviving diabetic fatso + politics + factory = "worker harder"


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> That's enough creepy flirting for me today. Time to see if I can get some sleep.




Your flirting is not creepy, it is fun.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Trying to change the direction my mind was going.



I wish I could do that. My mind always go to the same depressing dead end.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Your flirting is not creepy, it is fun.



Depends on who you ask.

Why is it I always seem to leave depressed about something?


----------



## megamania

Darkness said:


> Why does a moldy manager's job include flushing toilets? Or does he just have a toilet fetish?




He and I don't always get along.   Goes back to when I was in quality and always brought problems to him that the earlier shift either didn't see and didn't want to deal with him with.


That makes me a PITA.

Pain
In
The
@$$


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Depends on who you ask.
> 
> Why is it I always seem to leave depressed about something?




I am sure that if anyone here was uncomfortable with it they would say something.

Cheer up, I would not worry too much about what others on the net might think of you.

*Hugs Aeson*


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> That's enough creepy flirting for me today. Time to see if I can get some sleep.




and for the last time- hands off!


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Your flirting is not creepy, it is fun.




....and goes for you also.  MY junk. MINE!


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> That makes me a PITA.



Yeah, pita can be pretty tasty. Mediterranean cuisine in general is, IMO.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I wish I could do that. My mind always go to the same depressing dead end.




Think Happy Thoughts


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You'll see silly as soon as Goldmoon see that I called her a duck.




*puff of purple smoke* I am the Amazon who hives in the night I am Goldmooooooooon Duck!



Aeson said:


> Excellent, I'm wearing her down.
> You're a winner. Another reason for me to like you.
> 
> I've had one of those and liked it. I may just do that.




I have gone through many phases of music in my life.



Galeros said:


> I always thought that Goldmoon was more of a Leopard myself.




Leopard? Do I jump out of trees on people?....nevermind, I have done that. 



Aeson said:


> I think the term is cougar.




*slap to the back of the head*



Aeson said:


> Ok now I'm really in love.




Bahweepgeannaweepninnybon!



Aeson said:


> That's enough creepy flirting for me today. Time to see if I can get some sleep.




Youre flirting is not creepy.



Aeson said:


> I wish I could do that. My mind always go to the same depressing dead end.




Think about BOOBIES! that always cheers me up!


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> ....and goes for you also.  MY junk. MINE!




I am sorry, I thought I might find something interesting in your junk.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Depends on who you ask.
> 
> Why is it I always seem to leave depressed about something?




Don't then.  Think Happy Thoughts.



Or


Wear a smile on your face.   At the very least it will make others wonder what you are thinking.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon;4710587Think about BOOBIES! that always cheers me up![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Puppies!


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I am sorry, I thought I might find something interesting in your junk.




oh my stars and garters!


----------



## megamania

wa-hoo buckaroo!


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> Puppies!



An admin on another site once banned Puppies. Dunno why; maybe he was a spammer.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> Allo Red. Toosed any handgrenades lately?



Is that like a euphemism?


Darkness said:


> The Darkness was an _awesome_ band. Or possibly aw_ful_. Come to think of it, it may have been a little of both.



"I believe in a thing call love!!!!!" *High pitch mumbling to the tune*


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I am sure that if anyone here was uncomfortable with it they would say something.
> 
> Cheer up, I would not worry too much about what others on the net might think of you.
> 
> *Hugs Aeson*




Group hug!



Darkness said:


> An admin on another site once banned Puppies. Dunno why; maybe he was a spammer.




Thats a shame, I like puppies.


----------



## Goldmoon

So Darkness, what brings you into our little corner of the world?


----------



## megamania

Who watches the Watchmen






Looking forward to the movie.


----------



## megamania

oye


daughter is trying to get me to wear her multi-colored princess crown.  When she discovered it wouldn't fit she said "Even without as much hair it doesn't fit"   

I feel soooo old suddenly....


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> oye
> 
> 
> daughter is trying to get me to wear her multi-colored princess crown. When she discovered it wouldn't fit she said "Even without as much hair it doesn't fit"
> 
> I feel soooo old suddenly....




Every girl needs a tiara. Even I have one Mega, dont feel old.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I'm getting tired of what I say here getting discussed at CM. I guess you can count me another casualty of all of this . I'm out of here until things die down IF I come back at all.




Then don't go to CM.


I go there only to look at the comicbook section.  In general I find the CM to be a clique.  If you don't belong you are torn up and shredded and there are no reprisals as it is okay to do this.    

Aeson- do yourself a favor.... ignore them.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Every girl needs a tiara. Even I have one Mega, dont feel old.




It was her comments about my thinning hair that made me feel old.   I'm going to..... sigh..... 40 this summer.   Getting old.


----------



## megamania

lunch time.



More Hot Pocket Bar-B-Q Chicken I am guessing..... or a frozen pizza.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> It was her comments about my thinning hair that made me feel old. I'm going to..... sigh..... 40 this summer. Getting old.




I'll be 34 this year...I'm right behind you.


----------



## megamania

I knew it!  I just knew it.


Everyone said I was just being paranoid.


THERE WAS SOMEONE BEHIND ME!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> lunch time.
> 
> 
> 
> More Hot Pocket Bar-B-Q Chicken I am guessing..... or a frozen pizza.




Blast you and your niegh endless supply of hot pockets!!!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> I knew it! I just knew it.
> 
> 
> Everyone said I was just being paranoid.
> 
> 
> THERE WAS SOMEONE BEHIND ME!




I was trying to decide if I should scare you or pinch your butt....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I have no interest in searching The Warlock's or Hafrogman's bodies.




Smart man.


----------



## megamania

I NEED A CAMERA!!!!!!!!



While I was in the hobby room replying here my kids was up to something.

I didn't see Timmy around which made me even more suspicious.   I went upstairs to investigate and was redirected to the front door as someone was knocking at it.

Laughing, my daughter said I really should answer it.

Leery, I did.

In comes my ten year old son in a dress with a bonnent on.  He has pillows on his backside and cloths stuffed in a bra and he is a strutting and a wiggling it for all its worth with high heel boots on.   "Gimme a kiss"   I fell down laughing.


This is what I needed.

One of you said no to kids- this why kids are fun.


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Blast you and your niegh endless supply of hot pockets!!!!!






They were on sale.  yummy.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> I was trying to decide if I should scare you or pinch your butt....




you are such a tease.



Scorpions song-   "Tease Me Please Me"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> They were on sale.  yummy.




oh well, i had some peanutbutter cup ice cream, thats good to.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> One of you said no to kids- this why kids are fun.




This is why being a Gaming Uncle is fun...I can give 'em back to the parents at the end of the day (or shorter time period of choice).


----------



## The_Warlock

Just swung by for a quick catch up.

Time to look under the sink and learn about dishwasher install.

Later


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Smart man.




I was going to make a comment but your picture looks so....uninviting.



megamania said:


> I NEED A CAMERA!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> While I was in the hobby room replying here my kids was up to something.
> 
> I didn't see Timmy around which made me even more suspicious. I went upstairs to investigate and was redirected to the front door as someone was knocking at it.
> 
> Laughing, my daughter said I really should answer it.
> 
> Leery, I did.
> 
> In comes my ten year old son in a dress with a bonnent on. He has pillows on his backside and cloths stuffed in a bra and he is a strutting and a wiggling it for all its worth with high heel boots on. "Gimme a kiss" I fell down laughing.
> 
> 
> This is what I needed.
> 
> One of you said no to kids- this why kids are fun.




See, I would have gotten mad trhat it was _my_ bra.



megamania said:


> you are such a tease.
> 
> Scorpions song- "Tease Me Please Me"




I do what I can.



The_Warlock said:


> Just swung by for a quick catch up.
> 
> Time to look under the sink and learn about dishwasher install.
> 
> Later




Damnit, your here, youre not here....stay awhile.


----------



## Darkness

Goldmoon said:


> So Darkness, what brings you into our little corner of the world?



The Hive? 

Well, I haven't been very active in the last few years, but I've been posting in the Hivemind since its very first thread. It was in Meta (there was no OT forum back then), wasn't called the Hivemind yet, and we basically were just 3 posters in that first thread (IIRC, 4 in the late stages), but we had lots of fun. New Hivers joined in soon after this thread, as they still do today. Others eventually dropped out - and after a long time, so did I.

I tried to get more active again several times, but between not feeling really well most of the time and knowing fewer and fewer of the active Hiveminders, it never lasted for long. This time, it might; I'm feeling better than I have in years.

Heh. Seriouspost is serious. I mustn't let it become a habit; posting seriously just doesn't suit me. Srsly.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Watch out! It's the return of Darkness, patron moderator of Hiveminds everywhere!


----------



## Ginnel

Darkness said:


> Heh. Seriouspost is serious. I mustn't let it become a habit; posting seriously just doesn't suit me. Srsly.




Like totally seriously? with a cherry on top? 

I'm now debating going into town to find some people to drink with hmm it sounds like a step forwards to me!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hopefully the image shows up..  Anyways, our resident comic book readers will get the funny.  But it does play into things that happened.   If this were like CM, then I'm sure an edited version of this image would appear in like 5 minutes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think the creepiness factor is gone for me...

Crap what stage of grief am I in?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

i was thinking about that last night when i was talking about SI with megamania. Feals like we just went through SI: en world.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darkness said:


> The Hive?
> 
> Well, I haven't been very active in the last few years, but I've been posting in the Hivemind since its very first thread. It was in Meta (there was no OT forum back then), wasn't called the Hivemind yet, and we basically were just 3 posters in that first thread (IIRC, 4 in the late stages), but we had lots of fun. New Hivers joined in soon after this thread, as they still do today. Others eventually dropped out - and after a long time, so did I.
> 
> I tried to get more active again several times, but between not feeling really well most of the time and knowing fewer and fewer of the active Hiveminders, it never lasted for long. This time, it might; I'm feeling better than I have in years.
> 
> Heh. Seriouspost is serious. I mustn't let it become a habit; posting seriously just doesn't suit me. Srsly.




*Extends her hand* Well then since you know so few hivers nowadays, let me introduce myself. I'm Goldmoon, I'm 33 and Im currently deployed to Iraq. I am sometimes referred to as Eponine (My real name), Amazon (I'm 6'3") or Goldmoon Duck ( I stole his nifty entrance)


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> I NEED A CAMERA!!!!!!!!



*hugs his new camcorder*







Ginnel said:


> "I believe in a thing call love!!!!!" *High pitch mumbling to the tune*



Great Cthulhu sent them to us, straight from their native habitat of the 1980s.







Goldmoon said:


> Thats a shame, I like puppies.



Right, I'm more of a cat person, but puppies taste are fine too.







Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Watch out! It's the return of Darkness, patron moderator of Hiveminds everywhere!



We shall have an entire world of Darkness.



Spoiler



Well, I'm going to buy some nWoD books, at least.





Ginnel said:


> Like totally seriously? with a cherry on top?



There was a cherry, but Galeros went NOM NOM NOM on it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hopefully the image shows up.. Anyways, our resident comic book readers will get the funny. But it does play into things that happened. If this were like CM, then I'm sure an edited version of this image would appear in like 5 minutes.




Nope, I cant see it.



Sir Osis of Liver said:


> i was thinking about that last night when i was talking about SI with megamania. Feals like we just went through SI: en world.




Is this Crisis on infinite Hives?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Goldmoon said:


> Nope, I cant see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Crisis on infinite Hives?




So long as it's not the Final Hivecrisis i'm happy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darkness said:


> There was a cherry, but Galeros went NOM NOM NOM on it.




Galeros got my cherry too. He really does eat everything.


----------



## Ginnel

nice one relique 

I was actually thinking of the lolcat with the white bin thing on his head

"Get out of my head..."

Well you should know the rest 

I'm not sure which one would win


----------



## Goldmoon

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> So long as it's not the Final Hivecrisis i'm happy.




Well at least we'd all get to be superheroes.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Goldmoon said:


> Galeros got my cherry too. He really does eat everything.




Isn't that kinda personnal? Maybe you shouldn't be telling people on message boards things like that?


----------



## Ginnel

of course the being john malcovich thing would also work Mr Du Madde


----------



## Goldmoon

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Isn't that kinda personnal? Maybe you shouldn't be telling people on message boards things like that?




Youre probably right but I like to see Galeros blush.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Galeros got my cherry too. He really does eat everything.



Morello or glace?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Goldmoon said:


> Well at least we'd all get to be superheroes.




I'm not supposed to say this but i'm already a superhero!

i'm Speedball!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

I'm watching season one of Dragonball Z, i wish Tien was going to be in the Dragonball movie. He's three eyes worth of awsome!


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Morello or glace?




I dont knoe, he ate it before I could see.



Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I'm not supposed to say this but i'm already a superhero!
> 
> i'm Speedball!




WTF is that?



Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I'm watching season one of Dragonball Z, i wish Tien was going to be in the Dragonball movie. He's three eyes worth of awsome!




The problem with Dragonball Z, is it takes nine episodes to have a 7 word conversation.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Goldmoon said:


> I dont knoe, he ate it before I could see.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is that?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with Dragonball Z, is it takes nine episodes to have a 7 word conversation.




That's the greatest superhero ever created! SPEEDBALL!!! The speedball effect makes him a human superball.

I agree about DBZ, that's the great thing about dvds, i can fast forward when nessasary.


----------



## Goldmoon

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> That's the greatest superhero ever created! SPEEDBALL!!! The speedball effect makes him a human superball.
> 
> I agree about DBZ, that's the great thing about dvds, i can fast forward when nessasary.




So he's like one of those bouncy-balls you get from the 25 cent machines?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Youre probably right but I like to see Galeros blush.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Goldmoon said:


> So he's like one of those bouncy-balls you get from the 25 cent machines?




yeah his body is surrounded by a field of little enegry balls that protect him for any impact and make him bounce away.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


>




Heehee



Sir Osis of Liver said:


> yeah his body is surrounded by a field of little enegry balls that protect him for any impact and make him bounce away.




So is he bulletproof?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

I don't recall anyone specifically shotting him, but i would think so. He was unharmed after getting smashed by one of Galactus' ex-heralds, so i can't imagine a bullet hurting him.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> I think the creepiness factor is gone for me...
> 
> Crap what stage of grief am I in?



Sounds like early Paragon tier. What Paragon Path are you gonna pick?







Goldmoon said:


> *Extends her hand* Well then since you know so few hivers nowadays, let me introduce myself. I'm Goldmoon, I'm 33 and Im currently deployed to Iraq. I am sometimes referred to as Eponine (My real name), Amazon (I'm 6'3") or Goldmoon Duck ( I stole his nifty entrance)



*shakes hand* Hi. I'm just some guy from, and living in, Vienna, Austria.

I'm a vegetarian, as morbid as any Viennese, around 6' or 6'1'' tall, and frankly not what you'd call sane. (Ya, rly. For the record, I tend to isolate myself when it seems to get _too_ bad; I hate causing others needless grief.)

I like foreign languages, hanging out and talking with whomever, taking long walks, browsing the internet, working out, history, anime and manga, collecting RPGs (possibly even running them), and some other stuff. Somewhat recently, I've also taken up photography/filming as a hobby. It was just a matter of time, I guess; I've never been that bad at it and many of my relatives do it, too. Also, it's rather neat.







Goldmoon said:


> Galeros got my cherry too. He really does eat everything.



I was thinking of getting a pizza from the fridge, but I'm not sure it would be safe.







Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I'm watching season one of Dragonball Z, i wish Tien was going to be in the Dragonball movie. He's three eyes worth of awsome!



Yeah, he's great. Alas, by DBZ his best times are probably behind him, screentime-wise.







Goldmoon said:


> The problem with Dragonball Z, is it takes nine episodes to have a 7 word conversation.



Right, they don't call it Drag-on brawl zzzzz for nothing.







Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I don't recall anyone specifically shotting him, but i would think so. He was unharmed after getting smashed by one of Galactus' ex-heralds, so i can't imagine a bullet hurting him.



At first glance, I read that as _Galeros'_ ex-heralds.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> So is he bulletproof?



Possibly even SUV protected?


----------



## Darkness

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Possibly even SUV protected?



You mean he has the power to increase gasoline prices?


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> i was thinking about that last night when i was talking about SI with megamania. Feals like we just went through SI: en world.




Then who will be the Dark Reign members.......   


PS  Loki as a female strange but good 


Loki as a female with no eye brows.....creepy.  scary kind of creepy....


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Possibly even SUV protected?




Its the Minivans that are the killers 

Evening Hive!

*flees from enraged amazons...*


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> That's the greatest superhero ever created! SPEEDBALL!!! The speedball effect makes him a human superball.
> 
> I agree about DBZ, that's the great thing about dvds, i can fast forward when nessasary.




Speedball's powewrs-

kinetic energy contyrol (lack there of in his case).  Those spheres around him trap and use kinetic energy.  For the most part he just bounces uncontraollably if struck using that energy to richocet around.   However, over time he gained limited control to do kinetic-powered punches also.

He was briefly known as Penence also after he and his teammates accidently destroyed several city blocks attacking villians in hiding.   Within the city block was a school with children 8 and under.   This lead to the storyline CIVIL WAR where all superpowered persons had to register their powers and names to the Government or be hunted down by law abiding superpowerred folk.

Hi-lights of Civil War-

Peter Parker / Spider-man reveal on national TV

Reed Richards and Tony Stark doing questionable moral type of experiments

Death of a feww heroes and villians.... by other heroes

Negative Zone super prison

Tony Stark becomes director of SHIELD

Marvel Comics makes a lot of money


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

I was just down in stampford CT a few weeks ago doing a job, and i saw no evidance that the new warriors blew up anything! I think Marvel made the whole thing up!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Tony Chachere's origanl creole seasoning + French fries = AWSOME!!!


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I was just down in stampford CT a few weeks ago doing a job, and i saw no evidance that the new warriors blew up anything! I think Marvel made the whole thing up!




They made various super powered people fix everything and captured skrulls to morph into the killed people.   Everything is as good as new.


----------



## megamania

my blue avatar is back!



Time for dinner.   No hot pockets this time.    Some sorta stir fry.    Back in a bit as I see what is up and do some work on my Storyhour.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> my blue avatar is back!
> 
> 
> 
> Time for dinner.   No hot pockets this time.    Some sorta stir fry.    Back in a bit as I see what is up and do some work on my Storyhour.




Eating dinner myself. Fries with Chachere's and  General Tso's chicken w/ pork fried rice and an egg roll. Don't get better then that!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Possibly even SUV protected?




*shakes fist* Oooooooo



Phaezen said:


> Its the Minivans that are the killers
> 
> Evening Hive!
> 
> *flees from enraged amazons...*




You better run!


----------



## Goldmoon

Well Hivers, its 0130 and I'm going to sleep. I have a Loooooong day tomorrow. See you all later.


----------



## megamania

later


----------



## Darkness

Good night, Goldmoon. I hope you enjoy your dinner, Sir Osis and mega.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> You better run!




*Considers marketing his new fitness programme*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Nope, I cant see it.




Maybe I can make it clearer...  *turns on photoshop*


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> *Considers marketing his new fitness programme*




Run or die



Sounds like Stephen King's Catseye where the Mafia create a quit smoking agency.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> That's the greatest superhero ever created! SPEEDBALL!!! The speedball effect makes him a human superball.
> 
> I agree about DBZ, that's the great thing about dvds, i can fast forward when nessasary.




Speedball was better as Penance..  or am I thinking about another speedster?


----------



## Phaezen

megamania said:


> Run or die
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Stephen King's Catseye where the Mafia create a quit smoking agency.




Either way you are never smoking another cigarette again...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Relique du Madde said:


> Speedball was better as Penance..  or am I thinking about another speedster?




WHAT!!!!!!! THAT'S PURE MADNESS!!!!!

Not that i mind the penance thing, but i love him as Speedball.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Darkness said:


> Good night, Goldmoon. I hope you enjoy your dinner, Sir Osis and mega.




It was very good, thank you..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> WHAT!!!!!!! THAT'S PURE MADNESS!!!!!
> 
> Not that i mind the penance thing, but i love him as Speedball.




But if he didn't turn into penance there wouldn't have been that funny scene with Squirrel Girl trying to talk him out of being so dark.


----------



## megamania

okay new game........


name a "superhero or villian" and say how to kill that person and which hero / villian would do it.   Next responder kills that one and the next and so on....



The Thing vs Mesphito

The thing slams into Rex whom changes form and attempts to club him with a lead forearm.  The battle goes back n' forth until Rex changes into an acidic gas and the thing sucks him in to yell "Clobberin' Time and instead coughs and says that is unfair and coughs up his insides.  Empty shell remains.  Used later by the Impossible man and his faimly as a Pinata'.



So- how do you kill a man that can change his body into any element?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nuts.  Rev took his picture off his sig and profile before being banned.   I guess it was in responce to everyone at CM poking fun of him when the ban occured.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> But if he didn't turn into penance there wouldn't have been that funny scene with Squirrel Girl trying to talk him out of being so dark.




I'll give him that.  He was the only true survivor of the Stamford disaster by his shell of kinetic balls protecting him and having the energy of the explosion send him about three towns away.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Nuts.  Rev took his picture off his sig and profile before being banned.   I guess it was in responce to everyone at CM poking fun of him when the ban occured.




I'm sure he or the mods have removed a lot from there already.  I considered going there to look into things a bit but didn't.   I have kinda changed my mind.... I do want that list of compiled user names but can not find it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> okay new game........
> 
> 
> name a "superhero or villian" and say how to kill that person and which hero / villian would do it.   Next responder kills that one and the next and so on....
> 
> 
> 
> The Thing vs Mesphito
> 
> The thing slams into Rex whom changes form and attempts to club him with a lead forearm.  The battle goes back n' forth until Rex changes into an acidic gas and the thing sucks him in to yell "Clobberin' Time and instead coughs and says that is unfair and coughs up his insides.  Empty shell remains.  Used later by the Impossible man and his faimly as a Pinata'.
> 
> 
> 
> So- how do you kill a man that can change his body into any element?




If that's the case I have no clue.  There has to be some magic bullet you can use on him...  There always is.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Nuts.  Rev took his picture off his sig and profile before being banned.   I guess it was in responce to everyone at CM poking fun of him when the ban occured.



No, I'm pretty sure the Mods did that.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Mega i think you meant Metamorpho in your privious post, right?


----------



## megamania

Can you imagine the number of various "wanted" posters that would be made and either posted or sent to his house.   heheheheheheheheehh


----------



## Knightfall

BTW Relique, do you have any interest in joining my pbp game here at EN World? (We're short one player now that Rev/Desert Hare is gone.)

Let me know if you're interested.

KF


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Mega i think you meant Metamorpho in your privious post, right?




yeah.  my spelling is terrible.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> yeah.  my spelling is terrible.




me too.  I thought you were talking about mephisto until i read all the way though.


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> I do want that list of compiled user names but can not find it.



http://www.enworld.org/forum/4709291-post116.html


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> If that's the case I have no clue.  There has to be some magic bullet you can use on him...  There always is.




The outsiders (whom Metamorpho is/was a member of) battle the marauders on the moon at the Watcher's HQ.

An air leak is created and to save the life of everyone he becomes a life saving gas of Oxygen.  Scalphunter quickly assesses the situation and pulls out a simple flare grenade and launches it into the mass.  

 PHOOOM!

Scalphunters kills them all.

How to kill a mutant that has the power to understand any foe's weakness and has a suit which various arms and amminition to then act on given weakness.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> The outsiders (whom Metamorpho is/was a member of) battle the marauders on the moon at the Watcher's HQ.
> 
> An air leak is created and to save the life of everyone he becomes a life saving gas of Oxygen.  Scalphunter quickly assesses the situation and pulls out a simple flare grenade and launches it into the mass.
> 
> PHOOOM!
> 
> Scalphunters kills them all.
> 
> How to kill a mutant that has the power to understand any foe's weakness and has a suit which various arms and amminition to then act on given weakness.




Sinister send Scalphunter on a mission to steal some high tech equipment from the Flash musium. A gaurd manages to trip an a alarm before getting killed. Before Scalphunter can assess any weakness and attack the Flash zips in pummels him unconscious and delivers him to the authorities.

How do you stop the fastest man alive.


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Sinister send Scalphunter on a mission to steal some high tech equipment from the Flash musium. A gaurd manages to trip an a alarm before getting killed. Before Scalphunter can assess any weakness and attack the Flash zips in pummels him unconscious and delivers him to the authorities.
> 
> How do you stop the fastest man alive.




anti-matter canon


----------



## megamania

Family game night


Time to go to play Upwords with the wife and kids.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> anti-matter canon


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> No pictures? You better have some of the party.



I didn't take my camera with me but I'll ask if I someone sends me some of the pics. It was a costume party actually, but I was boring and went with generic mafioso.


Goldmoon said:


> I walked into a gaming store once and started browsing books and I thought these two guys in the back were going to fall over. I'll admit I put on 4" heels and a miniskirt on purpose. It was very funny. some of my friends think its mean but I dont take myself too seriously so its just funny to me.



GF gets that a lot too. Especially whenever she goes to Games Workshop outlet to buy minis. Most of the staff has gotten used to her already, but the teen boys hanging around are always stunned 


Ginnel said:


> Yeah me and yeah to fallout 3! boom boom!! combat shotgun to the face



I prefer ambushing supermutants behind a corner with minigun...


megamania said:


> allo Hive.   Glad to see you folks are still here.



I see DarkMania has lost his position...


Aeson said:


> Goldmoon's a duck, Ginnel is a cat and Galeros is a devourer. Me? I'm lonely but I don't think any of us are ninjas.



Well, just generally a sneak, but not ninja...


Goldmoon said:


> Think about BOOBIES! that always cheers me up!



Mmm...


Goldmoon said:


> Group hug!



*Joins in, very late*


Goldmoon said:


> Every girl needs a tiara.



Now that I think about it, yes it does seem this way... 


Goldmoon said:


> I'll be 34 this year...I'm right behind you.



Damnit. I feel like a little kid with all you big guys around...


megamania said:


> One of you said no to kids- this why kids are fun.



I agree, that is fun. But it's still not worth all the hassle IMO.


Flurry of posts!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> Flurry of posts!





Sorry, but it ain't a flurry if it's only one post.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

for a flurry


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

you need multiple posts in a row


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

witth no break in them.


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> I prefer ambushing



I'm really surprised by this.


----------



## Blackrat

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> witth no break in them.




Apparently your flurry got foiled


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Darkness said:


> I'm really surprised by this.




See? A real flurry of posts ain't easy. Unless it's super slow around here.




Special thx to Darkness for breaking my Flurry.


----------



## Blackrat

Darkness said:


> I'm really surprised by this.




Why?


I know, I know, it's a hard question. When I was younger, I used to ask the Universe that a lot, but it never gave me any good explanation...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Blackrat said:


> Apparently your flurry got foiled




FEH, i made my point.


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> Why?



It's punnier this way.







Blackrat said:


> I know, I know, it's a hard question. When I was younger, I used to ask that a lot at the Universe, but it never gave me any good explanation...



All it ever told me was "Why not?" Sometimes, that's answer enough. Sometimes, it isn't.


----------



## Blackrat

Darkness said:


> It's punnier this way.All it ever told me was "Why not?" Sometimes, that's answer enough. Sometimes, it isn't.




Apparently I had more profound conversations with it then. Sometimes it told me "Because" too. Most often, neither of those answers were enough...


----------



## Darkness

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Special thx to Darkness for breaking my Flurry.



*waves hand* I only arrived after this magnificent furry.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Darkness said:


> *waves hand* I only arrived after this magnificent furry.




More like ,


----------



## Darkness

Minor details. Ah, the  in the details...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall said:


> BTW Relique, do you have any interest in joining my pbp game here at EN World? (We're short one player now that Rev/Desert Hare is gone.)
> 
> Let me know if you're interested.
> 
> KF




Let me check it out first.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> I know, I know, it's a hard question. When I was younger, I used to ask the Universe that a lot, but it never gave me any good explanation...






Darkness said:


> It's punnier this way.All it ever told me was "Why not?" Sometimes, that's answer enough. Sometimes, it isn't.




When I tried asking the universe for something it told me stop calling or it'll call the police on me for harassment.


----------



## Blackrat

Darkness said:


> It's punnier this way.




I don't get it. Must be my poor english skill.


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> I don't get it. Must be my poor english skill.



Nah, your English is great. I was just being too silly.

An ambush will (hopefully) result in the target being surprised.


----------



## Blackrat

Darkness said:


> Nah, your English is great. I was just being too silly.
> 
> An ambush will (hopefully) result in the target being surprised.




Ah, now I get it.

Thanks. I know my english is actually really good, but I like to joke about it, especially since it ain't my native language and I do make really silly mistakes frequently.


----------



## hafrogman

Darkness said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/4709291-post116.html



Hey Darkness,

If I'm allowed to ask.  When this post was first made it contained some extra names, a whole themed group of alts that we'd already pegged as fake earlier (just not connected to Rev).  Now they're gone, just like all the rest, but they were removed from the list pretty quick (as there's no edit tag).

Is there some reason they were taken off the list?

Are there just some things that frogs were not meant to know?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Thanks. I know my English is actually really good, but I like to joke about it, especially since it ain't my native language and I do make really silly mistakes frequently.



I often find that the "English is not my primary language" disclaimer is only used by people who speak English far better than the Americans already.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Is there some reason they were taken off the list?




I think it was due to what PC already said in that post. Many had no posts at all and were propably made solely for the purpose of polls, so he removed them 'cause there was no need for them to be in.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> I think it was due to what PC already said in that post. Many had no posts at all and were propably made solely for the purpose of polls, so he removed them 'cause there was no need for them to be in.



Fair enough.  He did say he was making a completionist list at the time, but they obviously weren't as important.  I was just curious as I'm certain I saw them.  I want to make sure I'm not going crazy.

er...

crazier.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> I often find that the "English is not my primary language" disclaimer is only used by people who speak English far better than the Americans already.




Yes, we actually laugh about it often. When I was in school the english classes started at age 10, and we were forced to learn all the rules and minor exceptions to them early on. And we were always teached the proper book-english. And because we haven't been influenced by slang and other stuff, it has resulted in many finns using very "pure" english.

Nowdays the english classes starts already two years earlier, so I imagine the next generation will be even more proficient in your silly language that doesn't even have proper letters like ä, ö and å. 

Anyways, the funny thing about this is that I actually use english better than finnish 

With the exception of the aforementioned silly mistakes that I do make sometimes


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Nowdays the english classes starts already two years earlier, so I imagine the next generation will be even more proficient in your silly language that doesn't even have proper letters like ä, ö and å.



Well, the real question will be if they can start watching American movies and TV more to learn the "real" language.

I imagine the internet will help here, too.

b4 u kno it, theyll b speekin just lik Americans.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> b4 u kno it, theyll b speekin just lik Americans.



Uhuh proper English like


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> b4 u kno it, theyll b speekin just lik Americans.




Which in itself, is a scary thought. To tell the truth, I myself use somewhat similar way of writing when writing in finnish. It is not quite the same thing but it would get just the same grinding of teeth from our finnish teachers as that would from your english teachers


----------



## Blackrat

I guess I should head to bed now. It's 3:15 am here . I'm a tad tired now...

G'night guys. Later


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Ah, now I get it.
> 
> Thanks. I know my english is actually really good, but I like to joke about it, especially since it ain't my native language and I do make really silly mistakes frequently.




Damn... as a former military guy (wait does Finland's army even count?) who probably plays Call of Duty over X Box live (I never checked your gamer badges), I'd thought you would have gotten that. 

Then again, I doubt you go around yelling out "Watch Out! Japanese Infantry!" "Watch out for the Sniper!" or "Watch out for that German Dog!" or  "This is For Mother Russia!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Uhuh proper English like




Just be thankful that the Finns aren't learning Warcraft-ese.


"Kekekekek!  We pwned da horde!"


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> I think it was due to what PC already said in that post. Many had no posts at all and were propably made solely for the purpose of polls, so he removed them 'cause there was no need for them to be in.



Yeah. I didn't ask Piratecat about it, but that's my assumption. There were almost as many of these as actually relevant accounts, so removing them certainly made the list less confusing.


----------



## Darkness

hafrogman said:


> Well, the real question will be if they can start watching American movies and TV more to learn the "real" language.
> 
> I imagine the internet will help here, too.
> 
> b4 u kno it, theyll b speekin just lik Americans.



Supposedly, Zhang Ziyi used Eminem songs to improve her English.


----------



## hafrogman

On behalf of the Hive, I'd like to welcome back Blue-Mega.


----------



## Wereserpent

Weeeeeee!

I liek mudkipz.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

I'm a giant planet destroying were-monkey! Unfortunetly even in monkey form i still have the ultimate widows peak.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I'm a giant planet destroying were-monkey! Unfortunetly even in monkey form i still have the ultimate widows peak.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI]YouTube - 9000!! NINE THOUSAAAAANDD![/ame]


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Let me check it out first.



Sure. I assumed that you'd want to check it out first. Here's a direct link to the In-Character thread...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/251399-knightfalls-aerie-crow-god-kulan-v3-5-ic.html

... just in case. 

The major benefit of joining my game is that you'll get to roleplay alongside Blackrat.


----------



## CleverNickName

Know what's awesome?  Dusting off the old SNES, and spending the whole rainy evening playing one of my old Final Fantasy III savegames.

Damn, I love that game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Personally, I'm the opposite kind of computer gamer.  I play games until I kill the platform.

I used my Atari 2600 until I actually had to duct-tape the cartridges in place in order to play them- constant pressure was required or they'd lose contact with the reader.  That was while most of the world was moving onto Sony, Nintendo and Sega platforms...and I didn't get a new platform until I was given a Wii.

I'm still playing OS 9 stuff (and older) on my Mac, and I have a stack of unopened OS 10 stuff.

Not that I haven't played some of my OS 10 stuff...its just that I never really lose my love of older games, and often look for updates for games that are long dead as far as most of the world is concerned.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You still have a SNES?  Mine died back in 97.


----------



## Knightfall

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I used my Atari 2600 until I actually had to duct-tape the cartridges in place in order to play them- constant pressure was required or they'd lose contact with the reader.  That was while most of the world was moving onto Sony, Nintendo and Sega platforms...and I didn't get a new platform until I was given a Wii.



Atari 2600!!!

I had one of those. I still remember playing Asteroids on it. Good memories.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, I just stopped by to say goodnight to my fellow Hivers. Stay positive, people.


----------



## CleverNickName

There...new avatar is in place.  Nothing against ol' Pippin, but that last avatar was getting a bit old.

Yeah I still have my SNES...it has a few little quirks and bad connections, but it still works for the most part.


----------



## Aeson

I had a great night tonight. We went out I had Guinness and Irish Car bombs for Goldmoon and myself because I enjoy them.

The topper of the night. I asked a woman for her phone number. Not any woman a beautiful, beautiful redhead. she shot me down by saying she had to think about it and maybe would give it to me next Saturday. She did ask me for a hug. Not once but TWICE. 

I've never asked a woman for her phone number in a bar or anywhere else for that matter before.


----------



## Ginnel

CleverNickName said:


> There...new avatar is in place. Nothing against ol' Pippin, but that last avatar was getting a bit old.
> 
> Yeah I still have my SNES...it has a few little quirks and bad connections, but it still works for the most part.



 What does the scouter report on the coolness level of CleverNickName's new avatar

over 9000!!

*hangs head in shame*

Cool avatar


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I had a great night tonight. We went out I had Guinness and Irish Car bombs for Goldmoon and myself because I enjoy them.
> 
> The topper of the night. I asked a woman for her phone number. Not any woman a beautiful, beautiful redhead. she shot me down by saying she had to think about it and maybe would give it to me next Saturday. She did ask me for a hug. Not once but TWICE.
> 
> I've never asked a woman for her phone number in a bar or anywhere else for that matter before.



I had 4 guinnesses, and they tasted yummy! maybe I am getting old 

Good stuff mate, I know I feel on top of the world when I actually go and approach a woman  which has been hmm well, I could probably count the number of times on my fingers


----------



## Dog Moon

I know I'm totally late to the party, but I can't help but chime in with a Woah! and I'm sure you all know what I'm talking about.

So considering that I've missed basically 2-3 entire Hive threads, anything interesting [besides the one subject I don't really need to hear about] going on?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I've never asked a woman for her phone number in a bar or anywhere else for that matter before.




Victory in itself! Having the confidence to ask the number is a good start


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I had 4 guinnesses, and they tasted yummy! maybe I am getting old
> 
> Good stuff mate, I know I feel on top of the world when I actually go and approach a woman  which has been hmm well, I could probably count the times on my fingers



She was a little off but kept talking to us. I figured she liked me or my friend. Since he was off trying to get the waitress I took the chance with her. 



Dog Moon said:


> I know I'm totally late to the party, but I can't help but chime in with a Woah! and I'm sure you all know what I'm talking about.
> 
> So considering that I've missed basically 2-3 entire Hive threads, anything interesting [besides the one subject I don't really need to hear about] going on?



Nothing big going on except that.



Blackrat said:


> Victory in itself! Having the confidence to ask the number is a good start



Did I mention she was beautiful? H-O-T.


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> I know I'm totally late to the party, but I can't help but chime in with a Woah! and I'm sure you all know what I'm talking about.
> 
> So considering that I've missed basically 2-3 entire Hive threads, anything interesting [besides the one subject I don't really need to hear about] going on?



Not really Doggy  same inane throw away banter as usual


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I know I'm totally late to the party, but I can't help but chime in with a Woah! and I'm sure you all know what I'm talking about.
> 
> So considering that I've missed basically 2-3 entire Hive threads, anything interesting [besides the one subject I don't really need to hear about] going on?




Well, now that you mention:

Did I mention that _UFO: Afterlight_ is an awesome game?!


Okay, this joke is getting a bit old now...

But it is an awesome game. I recommend


----------



## Dog Moon

Ginnel said:


> Not really Doggy  same inane throw away banter as usual




Well, it's good to know that whatever craziness might occur, the Hive will keep on rolling.

Got home from a 17 hour long session of dnd.  So much Mt. Dew.  I'm totally like wide awake yet exhausted simultaneously.


----------



## Aeson

My friend called her response a creative blow off. Do you think I should go back next Saturday? What if I go up and she doesn't remember or laughs at me?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> What does the scouter report on the coolness level of CleverNickName's new avatar
> 
> over 9000!!
> 
> *hangs head in shame*
> 
> Cool avatar




What 9000?  There's no way that could be right.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Well, it's good to know that whatever craziness might occur, the Hive will keep on rolling.
> 
> Got home from a 17 hour long session of dnd.  So much Mt. Dew.  I'm totally like wide awake yet exhausted simultaneously.




17 hours*?  I'm ashamed of your group... you're supposed to quit after 20.





*In High school the longest session my group did was about 12 - 15 hours.


----------



## CleverNickName

Ginnel said:


> What does the scouter report on the coolness level of CleverNickName's new avatar
> 
> over 9000!!
> 
> *hangs head in shame*
> 
> Cool avatar



Thanks!  It's no cute kitten with a ball of yarn, but I like it anyway.

OTOH, maybe it is.  Does anyone know what sort of creature Mog is supposed to be?  He seems to be a cross between a feline, a bat, a Hobbit, and some sort of insect...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> 17 hours*?  I'm ashamed of your group... you're supposed to quit after 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In High school the longest session my group did was about 12 - 15 hours.




Well, one person was zoning out and was missing a lot and while the other three of us were tempted to continue, we decided to call it.


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> Well, it's good to know that whatever craziness might occur, the Hive will keep on rolling.
> 
> Got home from a 17 hour long session of dnd. So much Mt. Dew. I'm totally like wide awake yet exhausted simultaneously.



"You can't stop the signal!!"


CleverNickName said:


> Thanks! It's no cute kitten with a ball of yarn, but I like it anyway.
> 
> OTOH, maybe it is. Does anyone know what sort of creature Mog is supposed to be? He sort of resembles a cross between a feline, a bat, a Hobbit, and some sort of insect...



Apparently they are a mole bat thats where the name comes from in Japanese, but they look more like catty things to me, love the final fantasy games

Kupo, Kupo!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> Thanks!  It's no cute kitten with a ball of yarn, but I like it anyway.
> 
> OTOH, maybe it is.  Does anyone know what sort of creature Mog is supposed to be?  He seems to be a cross between a feline, a bat, a Hobbit, and some sort of insect...




Bunny/cat things with batwings and a pom pom growing out of their heads.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mog cute *squeeee!*


----------



## Dog Moon

I want to stop reading the beginning of this Hive so much, but I can't seem to stop myself.  I know y'all have talked about all these previously [spending hundreds of posts on it], but I still feel the need to say something.  Hope you all don't mind and I will hopefully not mention it after a few more posts.  I'm just...shocked and tryping this is sort of my way thinking this through, allowing me to get over it and put it behind me.

I just don't get it.  It just boggles my exhausted little mind.  All those people...Rev... Of all the people... wow...


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> My friend called her response a creative blow off. Do you think I should go back next Saturday? What if I go up and she doesn't remember or laughs at me?




Nah, don't worry about it. I doubt she'll laugh, and unless she was totally wasted she'll remember. Women always remember. If she'll reject you, then so what, you'll just move on.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Nah, don't worry about it. I doubt she'll laugh, and unless she was totally wasted she'll remember. Women always remember. If she'll reject you, then so what, you'll just move on.




If she laughs, punch her in the face.  If she doesn't, kiss her in the face.  It's all good.  Wooh!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I want to stop reading the previous Hive so much, but I can't seem to stop myself.  I know y'all have talked about all these previously [spending hundreds of posts on it], but I still feel the need to say something.  Hope you all don't mind and I will hopefully not mention it after a few more posts.  I'm just...shocked and tryping this is sort of my way thinking this through, allowing me to get over it and put it behind me.
> 
> I just don't get it.  It just boggles my exhausted little mind.  All those people...Rev... Of all the people... wow...




I think I should have mentioned it at the time, but right before Duskblade vanished I was getting ready to pull out the a whole deck of BS cards.  

The Holiday I think was what started causing all the pieces to fall in place for me.  Especially since while she was gone on the Hawaii trip there was an aircraft carrier that ran aground.  If "duskblade" stuck around, I was going to ask her to post pictures from her trip. 

But, in hind sight, I think it's interesting how Rev always vanished whenever he was about to start a pbp game.  I remember someone calling him out on that once in the pbp topic.


----------



## Relique du Madde

...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> But, in hind sight, I think it's interesting how Rev always vanished whenever he was about to start a pbp game.  I remember someone calling him out on that once in the pbp topic.




I did, privately though. It's sad actually, since he did have some really great game ideas...


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> I want to stop reading the beginning of this Hive so much, but I can't seem to stop myself. I know y'all have talked about all these previously [spending hundreds of posts on it], but I still feel the need to say something. Hope you all don't mind and I will hopefully not mention it after a few more posts. I'm just...shocked and tryping this is sort of my way thinking this through, allowing me to get over it and put it behind me.
> 
> I just don't get it. It just boggles my exhausted little mind. All those people...Rev... Of all the people... wow...



No worries man talk is what we do best here, well going Squee about Geek chic is a close second, but I always had it in the back of my mind that all these people were the same person, although I only called sliderwade duskblade and desert hare possibly being one and the same, the fact that it was Rev was a leetle suprising to say the least.

It might be why I was less effected, but that might well be because I haven't been here that long, because I have my own stuff going on or that I'm just like that


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, I never even noticed any of this until tonight.  Was reading the previous Hive where Desert Hare was posting and only after I found out it was an Alt of Rev did I sort of notice that it very well could have been him.  To think that so many other posters were him... I'd wondered why some of these people who occasionally popped in never stayed long [some of them only like 2 posts and disappeared, but when they post like 30 times or something, I was surprised to see them disappear] but I never connected them to being Rev.

Although the attention-getting thing is the one thing I'm not surprised about.  I remember when there was the thread about most common/favorite EnWorld people, he wasn't mentioned and he seemed totally upset about that.  He complained and it was pointed out that it was likely due to his name change, but that didn't mollify him.  But I never would have thought that the attention thing would become so obsessive for him...

What I HATE is that we seemed to know him so well, but now, we must wonder how much, if anything, was actually truth...  Ug.

Although I do remember the Del thing.  People were PISSED at that.  I knew then that faking anything like this wouldn't be good, though of course I wouldn't bring in quite as big a crowd as someone as well known as Rev.  Probably just the people in the Hive.  *shrug*

Gah!  Dog Moon.  Stop.  Thinking.  About.  It.


----------



## Dog Moon

So my laptop died.  Make me sad.  Spent 1.100$ on it bout year and a half ago.  I have no money to replace it.    I have a desktop, but this week I definitely missed having a laptop while gaming.  Too useful.  But I managed to work things out well enough and winged half of the session due to some tangent that ended up being created from something I hadn't expected.  Used to not being good at winging it [I'm way too detail oriented], but this campaign for some reason I've being doing a lot of it.  Sort of my problem: I add in a little bit of something interesting despite it not being my main thing and it sounds too interesting and off the party goes!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Gah!  Dog Moon.  Stop.  Thinking.  About.  It.




Believe me, you know you thought about it too much when you are certain you know who Slider Wade was supposed to be.



Spoiler



Love.Christine was based off Aeson.   I think Slider wade was supposed to be the idealized female version of  Rev.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Believe me, you know you thought about it too much when you are certain you know who Slider Wade was supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Love.Christine was based off Aeson. I think Slider wade was supposed to be the idealized female version of Rev.



I'm reasonably glad I didn't have enough of a distuinguishable personality/Name for Rev to copy  
Far too random


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lucky you..  I still wish I knew why I was a favored target (which is part of the reason I am still trying to contact him).  I mean  Relique Hunter, Anti Du Madde/ Duskblade then his intentional tempering of my polls both overtly and covertly.

I'm wondering if my not going to ComicCon was that much of a big deal.. especially since those several times he mentioned his nieces and nephews were going to be taken to Disneyland and was also wondering if I was going to be there... [ /tinhat ]


----------



## hong

Dog Moon said:


> So my laptop died.  Make me sad.




You can't fool me! You're just pretending that your laptop died and next week you'll post how it had a miraculous recovery after being defibrillated with 10,000 volts or something! I'm on to your game, "Dog Moon", if that IS your latest alt!


----------



## Blackrat

hong said:


> You can't fool me! You're just pretending that your laptop died and next week you'll post how it had a miraculous recovery after being defibrillated with 10,000 volts or something! I'm on to your game, "Dog Moon", if that IS your latest alt!




Man... Now you're just being cruel


----------



## Relique du Madde

hong said:


> You can't fool me! You're just pretending that your laptop died and next week you'll post how it had a miraculous recovery after being defibrillated with *OVER 9,000* volts or something! I'm on to your game, "Dog Moon", if that IS your latest alt!




LOL

btw.. fify


----------



## Ginnel

hong said:


> You can't fool me! You're just pretending that your laptop died and next week you'll post how it had a miraculous recovery after being defibrillated with 10,000 volts or something! I'm on to your game, "Dog Moon", if that IS your latest alt!



*blinks*

Hong?

I think your thinking too hard about alts


----------



## hafrogman

hong said:


> You can't fool me! You're just pretending that your laptop died and next week you'll post how it had a miraculous recovery after being defibrillated with 10,000 volts or something! I'm on to your game, "Dog Moon", if that IS your latest alt!



...

Where do I find myself the hong-stick smiley?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

AAAARRRRGGGGG!!!!! My god the web site for filing my weekly unemployment update is soooooo sloooowwwwwwwww!

Check the scanner, how long does it take to file unemployment?

over *9000*, years!





Btw, over 9000, one of the funniest things evar!


----------



## megamania

Either you are on a modem (like me) or it has something to do with the 600,000 folks that lost jobs last week (or was it the week before?)   



I just woke up, my back is killing me and I have not had a soda yet....


----------



## megamania

hong said:


> You can't fool me! You're just pretending that your laptop died and next week you'll post how it had a miraculous recovery after being defibrillated with 10,000 volts or something! I'm on to your game, "Dog Moon", if that IS your latest alt!




Oh my stars and garters...... 



I think he is onto you.....run!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Lucky you..  I still wish I knew why I was a favored target (which is part of the reason I am still trying to contact him).  I mean  Relique Hunter, Anti Du Madde/ Duskblade then his intentional tempering of my polls both overtly and covertly.[ /tinhat ]




Relique Hunter is kinda humorous.   I could see someone using that name as a joke and trying to follow your replies.   Beyond that- remember, it was about getting attention.  He saw you as someone whom came into the Hive and took the spotlight off of him.  He wanted the spotlight back.



Relique du Madde said:


> I'm wondering if my not going to ComicCon was that much of a big deal.. especially since those several times he mentioned his nieces and nephews were going to be taken to Disneyland and was also wondering if I was going to be there... [ /tinhat ]




I prefer to think it was nothing but replies to kill time.  I still prefer to think there was nothing to it.



next week in the news ARIZONA- man shots 12 people then self spouting strange names as he went with a blowup doll that had the name 'mandy' on it.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> I'm reasonably glad I didn't have enough of a distuinguishable personality/Name for Rev to copy
> Far too random




So which one was susposed to me?   Or was I exempt since I admitted I was crazy and played it up with Mega, mania, Al, Ugh and Darkmania?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> Either you are on a modem (like me) or it has something to do with the 600,000 folks that lost jobs last week (or was it the week before?)
> 
> 
> 
> I just woke up, my back is killing me and I have not had a soda yet....




no modem, ever. i have wireless broadband from sprint. I think it's the 600,000 people a week getting laid off.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> So which one was susposed to me?   Or was I exempt since I admitted I was crazy and played it up with Mega, mania, Al, Ugh and Darkmania?



There doesn't seem to be a copy for everyone.  Although I must admit, I missed some of the connections that others have made.  There's a lot of names there, maybe he had ideas behind each one, maybe they were just random creations.  I don't know.

I said it earlier, but welcome back Blue-Mega.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> bit in small writing



Oh that had me laughing out loud I like dark humor every now and then


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Man, I never even noticed any of this until tonight.  Was reading the previous Hive where Desert Hare was posting and only after I found out it was an Alt of Rev did I sort of notice that it very well could have been him.  To think that so many other posters were him... I'd wondered why some of these people who occasionally popped in never stayed long [some of them only like 2 posts and disappeared, but when they post like 30 times or something, I was surprised to see them disappear] but I never connected them to being Rev..




At first I didn't want the list then decided I did.  I now have it printed and taped next to my screen.   Man I remember talking to sooooo many of them.    Some of them I figured were joke alts and never gave it much consideration (Deepest Bluest Evil and Superfreak mainly) But Demongirl has been such a part of the hive that I am blown away by it. 




Dog Moon said:


> Although the attention-getting thing is the one thing I'm not surprised about.  I remember when there was the thread about most common/favorite EnWorld people, he wasn't mentioned and he seemed totally upset about that.  He complained and it was pointed out that it was likely due to his name change, but that didn't mollify him.  But I never would have thought that the attention thing would become so obsessive for him....




I mentioned my guilt with this already earlier in the thread.   I feel I may have been responcibile for the newest group of fake IDs as it was I that mentioned this and he was so upset by it.   I felt bad then and even worse now.



Dog Moon said:


> What I HATE is that we seemed to know him so well, but now, we must wonder how much, if anything, was actually truth...  Ug..




Try being referred to as he brother and being loved as such so many times.




Dog Moon said:


> Although I do remember the Del thing.  People were PISSED at that.  I knew then that faking anything like this wouldn't be good, though of course I wouldn't bring in quite as big a crowd as someone as well known as Rev.  Probably just the people in the Hive.  *shrug*.




Those outside of the HIVE are less affected and don't relieze how much we see it as being used and violated.   Its all a part of being in the Hive I guess.



Dog Moon said:


> Gah!  Dog Moon.  Stop.  Thinking.  About.  It.




I try but I went from pain, anger, to remorse to now fascination at the whole thing.   I had a co-workewr with similiar issues.  He had people believing a lot of things and got off of work to do these things.   Manager was VERY happy to finally fire him last fall when the company was doing its first lay-offs.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Oh that had me laughing out loud I like dark humor every now and then



I wasn't nearly as amused.

*Looks out his window for crazed gunmen*


----------



## megamania

Its not funny but at this point I have to find humor in everything.   My life is so screwed up that otherwise I would be the one creating a "wronged" list and stocking up on ammo.


----------



## megamania

oh crap-  I just noticed you are in Arizona !!!!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Boy, I used to feel the hive was quiet on weekends but without fru-ker it is really quiet.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> oh crap-  I just noticed you are in Arizona !!!!!!!!!



Yeah.

When he was "in a coma" I was considering trying to figure out how to track him down and visit him so I could report to the Hive.  Then when he "woke up" I sent an e-mail asking to see him.

At the time it seemed horrible that we lived so close and I'd just never spent the time to go see him.  Now I don't really regret it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> Boy, I used to feel the hive was quiet on weekends but without fru-ker it is really quiet.




I'm here, was just distracted trying to suck money out of the government.

Actuallly i'm bored out of my mind, if i can ever get confermation that tonights game is a go, i might leave early and take the long way there so i can see what's up at my FLGS.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

hafrogman said:


> Yeah.
> 
> When he was "in a coma" I was considering trying to figure out how to track him down and visit him so I could report to the Hive.  Then when he "woke up" I sent an e-mail asking to see him.
> 
> At the time it seemed horrible that we lived so close and I'd just never spent the time to go see him.  Now I don't really regret it.




You probably aren't missing out anyway. After all everyone knows all the best EN Worlders live in new england!


----------



## Ginnel

Really this is the bussiest weekend I've seen in a while now


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Well, it's good to know that whatever craziness might occur, the Hive will keep on rolling..




Even if its just me, myself and I



Dog Moon said:


> Got home from a 17 hour long session of dnd.  So much Mt. Dew.  I'm totally like wide awake yet exhausted simultaneously.





I've done a 12 hour Champions once.   Utter chaos.   It was a beautiful thing.

My first DnD convention I stayed up for 72 hours with playing, talking, buying, shopping and having no where to sleep.


----------



## Darkness

Ginnel said:


> Really this is the bussiest weekend I've seen in a while now



Yeah - and that even though we recently lost half our posters.


----------



## hafrogman

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> You probably aren't missing out anyway. After all everyone knows all the best EN Worlders live in *OLD* England!



Fixed that for you.  


Ginnel said:


> Really this is the busiest weekend I've seen in a while now



Yeah, normally I wouldn't even be awake.  Indigestion induced insomnia.  Ick.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

weekends have always been notoriously slow boards wide. it's wierd you'd think folks would have less time during the week, but it just never works that way.


----------



## megamania

sir osis of liver said:


> you probably aren't missing out anyway. After all everyone knows all the best en worlders live in new england!




high five


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> Really this is the bussiest weekend I've seen in a while now




This true.   For the most part every time I've popped in this weekend there was at least one other here.   Often 2+.  Its a nice change for "us"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Darkness said:


> Yeah - and that even though we recently lost half our posters.




shouldn't that be half our poster?


----------



## hafrogman

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Weekends have always been notoriously slow boards wide. It's weird, you'd think folks would have less time during the week, but it just never works that way.



Yeah.  Basically the practical upshot is that for a lot of office workers, being at work means being tied to a computer.  When we get the free time at the weekends, we find something else to do.  Read, watch TV, go out, sleep, etc.


----------



## megamania

I remember a few months a go I was going to ask about creating alts with Mega, Mania, Al, and Ugh (this was before Darkmania).


I think it would be badform to do so now.


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> shouldn't that be half our poster?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> I remember a few months a go I was going to ask about creating alts with Mega, Mania, Al, and Ugh (this was before Darkmania).
> 
> 
> I think it would be badform to do so now.




It's alawys bad form, remember, when you post under an alt the only one you hurt is your post count!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


>




Ahhhh, nothing says breakfast like oreos and milk! I always new there was some benifit to being an "adult".


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> It's alawys bad form, remember, when you post under an alt the only one you hurt is your post count!




speaking of which- who gets his post count(s)?


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Ahhhh, nothing says breakfast like oreos and milk! I always new there was some benifit to being an "adult".




I wonder if I have any Hot Pockets remaining.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> speaking of which- who gets his post count(s)?



Crothian.

It's like gravity.  Without any force of ownership holding on to them, they'll just fall towards the largest concentration of mass in the area.


----------



## Darkness

hafrogman said:


> Crothian.
> 
> It's like gravity.  Without any force of ownership holding on to them, they'll just fall towards the largest concentration of mass in the area.



Yeah, Crothian is quite a few, as far as post count is concerned.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> I wonder if I have any Hot Pockets remaining.




i wish i had some of the breakfast ones, they're good. I find i usually stay in breakfast mode until at least noon. I've never been a big fan of lunch anyway, so i'd just as soon skip it and go stait from breakfast to dinner. It a shame most places stop serving breakfast food so early. Thus the greatness of IHOP, breakfast anytime you want.


----------



## megamania

No more Bar-B-Q Chicken Hot Pockets............... 


But there are Seasoned crust Pepporroni Pizza ones! 



Food in the Hive again!


----------



## megamania

........food.....goood...... uuummmm.....done



What next.   I'm a bit down so I eat.   What is next..... oooohhhh..... what have we here?   Microwave theatre butter popcorn.



poppy-corn!    yahhhhh!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

i eat when i'm bored, i sleep when i'm down, and i always break for D&D.


----------



## megamania

nuked two bags.



uuummmmm   good


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> nuked two bags.
> 
> 
> 
> uuummmmm   good




that's a lot of popcorn!


----------



## megamania

AAAAAAAHHHH!


I'm out of Soda!


mouth....salty..... no soda......


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> nuked two bags.
> 
> 
> 
> uuummmmm   good



Nuke 'em 'til they glow, then eat 'em in the dark.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Believe me, you know you thought about it too much when you are certain you know who Slider Wade was supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Love.Christine was based off Aeson.   I think Slider wade was supposed to be the idealized female version of  Rev.



You really think she was based on me? I didn't see it. 


Blackrat said:


> Nah, don't worry about it. I doubt she'll laugh, and unless she was totally wasted she'll remember. Women always remember. If she'll reject you, then so what, you'll just move on.



We believe she was very drunk even though she wasn't drinking there. She had been drinking before arriving. My friend kept warning me to let it go but I'm curious to what might happen. I just know if I could take the rejection. Putting myself out there was hard enough. 


Dog Moon said:


> If she laughs, punch her in the face.  If she doesn't, kiss her in the face.  It's all good.  Wooh!



No punching.


----------



## megamania

How goes it Darkness?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> AAAAAAAHHHH!
> 
> 
> I'm out of Soda!
> 
> 
> mouth....salty..... no soda......



Not good for you anyway. Drink water.


----------



## megamania

'allo Aeson




you are Aeson....right?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Not good for you anyway. Drink water.




At this point its water or warm beer.   I have to work later so I'll be getting some tap water shortly.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> 'allo Aeson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are Aeson....right?



I'm you but sexier.


megamania said:


> At this point its water or warm beer.   I have to work later so I'll be getting some tap water shortly.



Water is always a good choice unless the water is tainted in some way.


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> How goes it Darkness?



Pretty okay, thanks. Of late, I've been feeling better than I have in ages. Well, except for my sore neck and mildly hurt voice. That's pretty minor stuff, though. How about you?

Also, hi Aeson.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Aeson said:


> I'm you but sexier.
> 
> Water is always a good choice unless the water is tainted in some way.




i never drink tap water, they put floride in it, and as we all know floride is a mind control agent. 

I've always found BEER goes fine with work, but not warm, never warm.


----------



## Aeson

Morning to you both. I'm only here for a short time. I'm going to try to go back to bed. I've only had a few hours of sleep.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I'm you but sexier..








Aeson said:


> Water is always a good choice unless the water is tainted in some way.




But I'm tainted so its okay.


----------



## Aeson

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> i never drink tap water, they put floride in it, and as we all know floride is a mind control agent.



I prefer filtered water. I have a filter pitcher that  I keep filled.


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> i never drink tap water, they put floride in it, and as we all know floride is a mind control agent.




I have a 472 foot deep well.  It's all natural.  Complete with the calcium and other soft minerals in it (very hard water here in VT)  At least I don't have Sulfer.



Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I've always found BEER goes fine with work, but not warm, never warm.





As a dibetic beer hits me extremely hard.  The 12 pack at my feet I bought over two weeks ago.  I drank 3-4 bottles when I first bought it and have not touched it since.   maybe next weekend.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Morning to you both. I'm only here for a short time. I'm going to try to go back to bed. I've only had a few hours of sleep.




Maybe you are me....... I was just thinking a good nap would do me good.


----------



## megamania

Sometimes you feel like a nut.....


sometimes you don't

sigh..... wired..... and not from caffine......   want caffine........ so manic.... so ME.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Just read the new issue of deapool, soooooo awsome.




> I have a 472 foot deep well. It's all natural. Complete with the calcium and other soft minerals in it (very hard water here in VT) At least I don't have Sulfer.




That's what "they" want you to think.


----------



## megamania

Do I ever worry you folks?   I'm an admitted crazy.   Doesn't that bother anyone?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> As a dibetic beer hits me extremely hard.  The 12 pack at my feet I bought over two weeks ago.  I drank 3-4 bottles when I first bought it and have not touched it since.   maybe next weekend.



I worry about your eating habits some times. i can't talk about it too much because mine are pretty poor. I don't have diabetes yet so I can afford some bad habits. You were doing well with the weight loss. How is that going for you?

I drank too much last night. 2 Guinness, 1 Irish Car Bomb, A shot of Bailey's Irish Cream (Getting a new person to try it) 2 Bud Lights. This was in a 5 hour time period but most of it was within 2 hours each other.


----------



## megamania

I keep hearing the new Deadpool book is good.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Do I ever worry you folks?   I'm an admitted crazy.   Doesn't that bother anyone?



We're all a little mad here. 

Your depressions worry me more than anything. I need to take my own advice here but I wish that you'd get help. We like you and want you staying around with us for a long time.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> Do I ever worry you folks?   I'm an admitted crazy.   Doesn't that bother anyone?




No? Yes? Maybe? No? Possibly? Yes? No? No? Yes? Maybe? UP? UP? DOWN? DOWN? B? A? B? A? START? ...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> I keep hearing the new Deadpool book is good.




Oh yeah. Much love for 'pool.


----------



## megamania

heh


and now I'm eating poptarts w/milk


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> No? Yes? Maybe? No? Possibly? Yes? No? No? Yes? Maybe? UP? UP? DOWN? DOWN? B? A? B? A? START? ...




oh my stars and garters........


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> We're all a little mad here




I'm actually very calm thank you. Not upset in the least.


Although i have been accused of being emotionally detached, so i suppose on some level i maybe angery.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> Do I ever worry you folks? I'm an admitted crazy. Doesn't that bother anyone?



One of my best friends in Lancaster was, I don't see that label as a problem.

As Aeson says I worry about your depressed moments, but I've come to the conclusion the best way to deal with those is be supportive.

*Hugs*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> oh my stars and garters........




Sweet Christmas!


----------



## megamania

"m crazy
She';s Crazy
He's Crazy
They're Crazy 
...and you can be crazy too.



The Hive song


----------



## megamania

ah well time for sleep


So Bendis does a DC book.......   later


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> *Hugs*





Hugs wierd me out. Don't really like people touching me. I like them better then clowns though.


is that odd?


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive.


----------



## Darkness

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Hugs wierd me out. Don't really like people touching me. I like them better then clowns though.
> 
> 
> is that odd?



*puts on clown suit*

Hug?

Morning, Galeros.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive.




Barely, where i am anyway it's pretty much afternoon.


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> speaking of which- who gets his post count(s)?



Maybe EN World should have an auction. The highest bidder gets Rev's postcount and the money goes to charity.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Darkness said:


> *puts on clown suit*
> 
> Hug?
> 
> Morning, Galeros.




Thank you....but no.


----------



## Knightfall

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...ll-me-about-these-older-edition-products.html


----------



## Darkness

More seriously, I have no real opinion on clows, but I can relate quite well to not liking to be touched.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Darkness said:


> More seriously, I have no real opinion on clows, but I can relate quite well to not liking to be touched.




i have no opinion on clows either. Not even sure what a clow is...


----------



## Knightfall

Darkness said:


> More seriously, I have no real opinion on clows, but I can relate quite well to not liking to be touched.



Typo! 

What would be a clow?

I'm thinking half-clown, half-cow.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Knightfall said:


> Typo!
> 
> What would be a clow?
> 
> I'm thinking half-clown, half-cow.




NNNOOOO!!!! Now i can never eat beef again!!!!


----------



## Knightfall

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> NNNOOOO!!!! Now i can never eat beef again!!!!



ROTFL!!!


----------



## Darkness

Heh, damn typo. I guess that's just what I get for intentionally misspelling 'flurry' as 'furry' yesterday. Fortunately, Knightfall saved the day.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Clow may refer to:
> 
> * Clow Township, Minnesota
> * Clow, Arkansas, a county road
> * Clow International Airport, in Bolingbrook, Illinois
> * Clow Reed, a fictional character in the Cardcaptor Sakura series


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Darkness said:


> Heh, damn typo. I guess that's just what I get for intentionally misspelling 'flurry' as 'furry' yesterday.




Ah, Karma ever the cruel mistress.


----------



## Wereserpent

Darkness said:


> Morning, Galeros.




Evening Darkness.


----------



## Ginnel

Darkness said:


> More seriously, I have no real opinion on clows, but I can relate quite well to not liking to be touched.



I love hugs myself, but they are there for comfort or to show affection not for randomly dishing out 24hrs a day 

Sometimes I can have had a bit too much sugar and some alcohol and I'll be a bit more liberal with my hugs than usual 

Is there anything a combat shotgun can't solve? *goes back to fallout 3*


----------



## Darkness

Evening, Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

Darkness said:


> Evening, Galeros.




Afternoon Darkness.


----------



## Knightfall

Darkness said:


> Heh, damn typo. I guess that's just what I get for intentionally misspelling 'flurry' as 'furry' yesterday. Fortunately, Knightfall saved the day.



♫♪ Here I am to save the day! ♪♫


----------



## Darkness

_Mahlzeit_, Galeros.

Wait, that's what we say when it's time to eat. I probably shouldn't say it to Galeros of all people.  On a second thought, I totally should; it's always appropriate for him, after all.


----------



## Knightfall

Actually, I'm too tired to save the day. Let someone else do it. 

I'm soooo going back to bed soon.


----------



## Wereserpent

darkness said:


> _mahlzeit_, galeros.
> 
> Wait, that's what we say when it's time to eat. I probably shouldn't say it to galeros of all people.  On a second thought, i totally should; it's always appropriate for him, after all.




nom nom nom nom


----------



## Knightfall

Ah, to sleep, perchance (sp?) to dream... of anthropomorphic cow clowns.


----------



## Knightfall

Did I just write that? 

  

Later...


----------



## Darkness

Galeros' avatar always reminds me that I gotta finish watching Lucky Star.





Knightfall said:


> Ah, to sleep, perchance (sp?) to dream... of anthropomorphic cow clowns.



From Clow, Minnesota. Later, Knightfall.


----------



## CleverNickName

I love sleeping late, then waking up to a rainy afternoon.

Seriously, I think I live in the best city in all of North America.  The. Best.


----------



## Darkness

CleverNickName said:


> I love sleeping late, then waking up to a rainy afternoon.
> 
> Seriously, I think I live in the best city in all of North America.  The. Best.



Which one is it?


----------



## megamania

I'm awake..... just in time for work.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> I'm awake..... just in time for work.




YAY! I mean BOO! All work and no play makes Magamania a dull boy.


----------



## megamania

Due at work for 2:25
8 minute drive
2 minutes to put on new restristration tags

leaves me roughly 10 minutes yet.


yeah for me


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Darkness said:


> Which one is it?




Eh, hem. Not New Bedford, that's for sure.


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> YAY! I mean BOO! All work and no play makes Magamania a dull boy.




naw.... just grumpy.


At least with the cut in hours I only do 38+32 hours a week now... sigh still 70.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> Due at work for 2:25
> 8 minute drive
> 2 minutes to put on new restristration tags
> 
> leaves me roughly 10 minutes yet.
> 
> 
> yeah for me




Working on a Sunday blows, IMO anyway.


----------



## megamania

Darkness said:


> Which one is it?




not Arlington (VT) either.... population 2500


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Working on a Sunday blows, IMO anyway.




At least NEXT sunday I have off.   I took the day off to see Watchmen.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> naw.... just grumpy.
> 
> 
> At least with the cut in hours I only do 38+32 hours a week now... sigh still 70.




I know how that feals, i spent years making my job the number one thing in my life, and working crazy hours. Look were that got me. Unemployeed.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> At least NEXT sunday I have off.   I took the day off to see Watchmen.





That's cool. I thought it was really good.



I'd be a lot happier if i knew wether or not my game was happening tonight, so if it's not i could make other plans.


----------



## megamania

Factory is doing all it can to avoid that.   Since my facility deals with mainly medical parts and I have the third highest senority in the factory (within molding that is) I don't much happening there.

My other job is a convience store and I don't see being laid off there. (justy screwed over)


Welp-   time to go.   Later.  I hope to return for midnite but with the fact IO am closing with the manager I doubt I will leave there beforwe 12:30 (due out at 11:30) 


cya


----------



## CleverNickName

Darkness said:


> Which one is it?



Portland, Oregon.  Although I admit, Seattle is pretty awesome as well...


----------



## Wereserpent

CleverNickName said:


> Portland, Oregon.  Although I admit, Seattle is pretty awesome as well...




Heh, I think I would love to live up there. I love rainy weather.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> next week in the news ARIZONA- man shots 12 people then self spouting strange names as he went with a blowup doll that had the name 'mandy' on it.




Hrm...  let's hope that doesn't happen.  Although I don't find this particular comment funny at all...


----------



## Dog Moon

Darkness said:


> Yeah - and that even though we recently lost half our posters.




I don't know whether I should laugh at this or be angry...


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, and I'm NOT joking about my laptop...

Fortunately, it looks like I might be having a second part time job so HOPEFULLY, I can start saving some money again, which will definitely be nice.  Working only parttime was starting to get a little wearisome considering I was doing it for almost a year now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon scared everyone from the Hive?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Dog Moon said:


> Dog Moon scared everyone from the Hive?




Yup!


----------



## Wereserpent

I am still here. I am just busy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wooh!  Apparently not.  I just woke up around one o'clock.  So about 6-7 hours of sleep.  Oy, soooo tired.


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> Dog Moon scared everyone from the Hive?



Come on, no stealing Mega's lines


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> Wooh! Apparently not. I just woke up around one o'clock. So about 6-7 hours of sleep. Oy, soooo tired.



Wow I've totally lost track of time and the Hive oops soz


----------



## Dog Moon

Ginnel said:


> Come on, no stealing Mega's lines




So you're saying that Mega always tells people I scare others from the Hive?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

A lot of activity in the hive! And once again, it seems I am fooled in catching up!



megamania said:


> At first I didn't want the list then decided I did.  I now have it printed and taped next to my screen.   Man I remember talking to sooooo many of them.    Some of them I figured were joke alts and never gave it much consideration (Deepest Bluest Evil and Superfreak mainly) But Demongirl has been such a part of the hive that I am blown away by it.



It is strange to think that everyone seemed to have a few suspicions but we never talked about them. Or maybe not strange, but at least remarkable. 

Demongirl is one of those that I would have considered as a fake/alt. But I would never have suspected Reveille. Maybe a cynical CMer or even someone outside the regular EN World / CM circles. 

---

I was at the wife of my deceased uncle this week-end, getting an old desk that my uncle inherited from his uncle - not it goes to me. It's made of solid wood and pretty sturdy. It's pretty cool, I just have to figure how and for what I use it. (I guess a start would be to use the drawers for all kinds of documents.)


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I was at the wife of my deceased uncle this week-end, getting an old desk that my uncle inherited from his uncle - not it goes to me. It's made of solid wood and pretty sturdy. It's pretty cool, I just have to figure how and for what I use it. (I guess a start would be to use the drawers for all kinds of documents.)



Danger Will Ridcully Danger!

It starts off with an old desk, then it progresses to an old fashioned leather chair next thing you know you'll be looking for a mansion to put your library in, you mark my words


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Demongirl is one of those that I would have considered as a fake/alt. But I would never have suspected Reveille. Maybe a cynical CMer or even someone outside the regular EN World / CM circles.




People thought I was Demongirl for a while.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Danger Will Ridcully Danger!
> 
> It starts off with an old desk, then it progresses to an old fashioned leather chair next thing you know you'll be looking for a mansion to put your library in, you mark my words




Its when you shave your head and buy a white cat that the world needs to start worrying....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey guys, I recieved word from Rev.  If you want to hear what he has to say E-mail me.  I really don't want to post it in the HIVE unless you all want it here.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> People thought I was Demongirl for a while.



Well, you had the same shtick. 



Dog Moon said:


> Dog Moon scared everyone from the Hive?



No, you did not. But I was catching up. 

Sorry to hear about your notebook. Stupid technology, why can't they make them indestructible?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> It starts off with an old desk, then it progresses to an old fashioned leather chair next thing you know you'll be looking for a mansion to put your library in, you mark my words



...at what stage are you if you have a fob watch? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> People thought I was Demongirl for a while.




I did at first, but then I was like 'Why would Galeros create an Alt so similar to himself?'  [Or at least you seemed similar due to the munching of the Hive; never really had much discussion with Demongirl tho, actually]  I figured it must be someone else, but I had no idea who it was and didn't really think much about it.


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It is strange to think that everyone seemed to have a few suspicions but we never talked about them. Or maybe not strange, but at least remarkable.



Some of us were never even that shy.  I can remember that a few of them were accused of being alts right to their faces.  But the time and details spent on them won us over. . . or at least made us stop caring.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey guys, I recieved word from Rev.  If you want to hear what he has to say E-mail me.  I really don't want to post it in the HIVE unless you all want it here.




I sent you an email.  If you didn't get it, let me know.

I don't think you should post what he said here.  While it is a big Hive thing, right now we may not necessarily know who's reading the Hive, especially after someone posted the poll about number of Alts.  More attention MAY have been brought here.  Now, this may not necessarily be true at all, it COULD be, and this is just my opinion...


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Some of us were never even that shy. I can remember that a few of them were accused of being alts right to their faces. But the time and details spent on them won us over. . . or at least made us stop caring.



Yup Froggy thats the one


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

> Hey guys, I recieved word from Rev. If you want to hear what he has to say E-mail me. I really don't want to post it in the HIVE unless you all want it here.



PM it, if you like. 

---

As I mentioned, my parents and me were at the wife of my deceased uncle. We also went to his grave before we headed home. 

The graveyard is pretty nice, a lot of trees, flowers. My aunt arranged a park bench near the grave. When we were at the grave, a squirrel hurried by. 

I am not sure what I feel or what I am supposed to feel. It's more "emptiness" then anything else. I think he probably would have liked the graveyard (from a purely esthetical perspecive - he wasn't interested in a big grave or anything. Only his ashes are buried here, and he just has a small, engraved rock inlayed in the ground as a gravestone)
But he wasn't there, in any emotional sense. 

He was at his home. When I was sitting in the living room, I could see him, lying on the sofa and smiling. When we sat there and laughed, I remembered him, and sometimes I wondered whether I sounded or acted a little like he did. I wonder how his wife feels about that. 
She herself was fine. She had a good mood, we all laughed a lot. 

She asked us to find out whether the wireless network was still active (they usually didn't need or use it, and my uncle was a little skeptical on the safety of wireless encryption.) She also wondered which of the numerous blinking device were relevant for telephone, internet or TV/VCR/Receiver and which ones she could safely switch off. 
Well, we tried to make sense of the "wirework", and eventually figured out most of it. I found some notes on my uncles desk containing the necessary passwords for the wireless and similar stuff, and a list that looked like his "to-buy"-list for his PC (he had one ordered and delivered to his home shortly before his death. Another uncle of mine asked him whether he should make the parts ready and install software, but of course he wanted to do it all by himself! Unfortunately, he never left the hospital to do so.  My aunt gave the computer back - without any hassles or so, the seller was quite understanding when she told him that the intented owner had died.)

That was a little.. strange. Going through his stuff. A mix of invading his privacy and finding memories of what kind of person he was. (I also found prints of hard disk scans, configuration notes on his Linux system and so on). 

I am wondering what will happen with all this stuff? My aunt wants to move out of the house (and "seeing" Jibbo in my mental eye, sitting on the sofa, makes me understand why she wants to do it - and why it would also be a hard decision to make).


----------



## Phaezen

"I walk a lonely road
The only one that I have ever known
Don't know where it goes
But it's home to me and I walk alone

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of broken dreams
Where the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk alone"

OK maybe not as all as bad as that, but, and this is a rhetorical question mainly, why must life be so complicated...


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> "I walk a lonely road
> The only one that I have ever known
> Don't know where it goes
> But it's home to me and I walk alone
> 
> I walk this empty street
> On the Boulevard of broken dreams
> Where the city sleeps
> And I'm the only one and I walk alone"
> 
> OK maybe not as all as bad as that, but, and this is a rhetorical question mainly, why must life be so complicated...



Second date not go so well or?


----------



## Goldmoon

Evening Hive. Long day for me. I am sooo tired. Hand-to hand training, Baton training, knife training (Hated that) and weapons training, followed by a 6 mile run. Then I find out that One of the guys and I are slated to get to go home end of the month with the rest of the squad out of here the beginning of June. The two of us have asked to be allowed to stay until the whole squad leaves and we're awaiting the response. It doesnt make sense to us to send home two members of a six person squad two months earlier than the other four.

Welcome back Dog Moon!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sent out the round of emails and am about to send out the PMs.

All I have to say is, I hate magnify.exe  Whoever created it for the windows without an easy option to turn it off (when your mouse doesn't have side buttons) must die.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yum! A Hot Pocket Steak & Cheddar Panini with Doritos and a Coke.

Wow, that sounded like Product Placement.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> Yum! A Hot Pocket Steak & Cheddar Panini with Doritos and a Coke.
> 
> Wow, that sounded like Product Placement.



Thats not product placement this is product placement

Well the first 5 seconds or so anyway, great movie I recommend anyone who likes martial arts movie and comedy to watch  so many quotable lines from it 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZFY0ko_8Hc]YouTube - Kung Pow Master Tang vs. Betty[/ame]


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Yum! A Hot Pocket Steak & Cheddar Panini with Doritos and a Coke.
> 
> Wow, that sounded like Product Placement.




How much did you get paid for it?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> How much did you get paid for it?




I get paid in Hot Pockets, Doritos, and Coke(the soda, not the drug).

I also ate a salami sandwich and three cookies.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I get paid in Hot Pockets, Doritos, and Coke(the soda, not the drug).
> 
> I also ate a salami sandwich and three cookies.




Not a bad deal I'd say.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Not a bad deal I'd say.




Yup, but the boxes are starting to pile up.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Yup, but the boxes are starting to pile up.




Use them for arts and crafts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Mutters*  My little brother is so damn cheap in Call of Duty.  I have to learn how to be sneaker to finish him off.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Use them for arts and crafts.




Hot Pocket Box Origami?


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Hot Pocket Box Origami?




Make a big fort or something.  Then pain a grid on it and use it for gaming!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hot Pocket Box Origami?




Make a tree fort! (re-enforce it before you live in it)


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Make a big fort or something.  Then pain a grid on it and use it for gaming!






Goldmoon said:


> Make a tree fort! (re-enforce it before you live in it)




I could get on National Television!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I could get on National Television!




Make sure you record it for me so I can see it when I get back.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Make sure you record it for me so I can see it when I get back.




BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

Construction of the Flying Hot Pocket Battle Fortress has begun!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Construction of the Flying Hot Pocket Battle Fortress has begun!




Dont forget pictures detailing its construction.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Dont forget pictures detailing its construction.




Yes, yes picturesssssss.


----------



## Goldmoon

VICTORY!!!!!!

I finally beat Diablo 2 on hell mode!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> VICTORY!!!!!!
> 
> I finally beat Diablo 2 on hell mode!




I beat House of the Dead 3 on Very Hard mode, but I had Free Play mode activated.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> VICTORY!!!!!!
> 
> I finally beat Diablo 2 on hell mode!




Woah.  Can't believe you're playing that game....and that you've never beaten Hell difficulty before.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I beat House of the Dead 3 on Very Hard mode, but I had Free Play mode activated.




It still counts...I think.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Woah.  Can't believe you're playing that game....and that you've never beaten Hell difficulty before.




DOGGY!

*Pets the Doggy*


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:


> Woah. Can't believe you're playing that game....and that you've never beaten Hell difficulty before.




I dont get much playtime out here. Nevertheless I am proud of myself.


----------



## Goldmoon

My new desktop Background.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> DOGGY!
> 
> *Pets the Doggy*




Missed me?


----------



## CleverNickName

Goldmoon said:


> VICTORY!!!!!!
> 
> I finally beat Diablo 2 on hell mode!



Well done!  I love that game...my friends and I used to have little LAN parties with it, back in the day.

So what character build did you use?  Last time I beat it on Hell difficulty, I used a storm druid build.


----------



## Goldmoon

CleverNickName said:


> Well done! I love that game...my friends and I used to have little LAN parties with it, back in the day.
> 
> So what character build did you use? Last time I beat it on Hell difficulty, I used a storm druid build.




I used a Bow and Arrow Amazon. The summoned Amazon is awesome. She kept everything at bay while I straifed it. I had a rune helm I made as well that really helped me.


----------



## CleverNickName

Goldmoon said:


> I used a Bow and Arrow Amazon. The summoned Amazon is awesome. She kept everything at bay while I straifed it. I had a rune helm I made as well that really helped me.



I've never used a "bow-zon" build before...but I've heard that they are among the most powerful.  Especially the one called a "glass cannon."  I can't remember what it is exactly.

Google to the rescue.  Not too shabby, but I'd probably end up getting that sucker killed in minutes.  I tend to just charge into battle and mash buttons until everything around me is dead.  Which is exactly what you DON'T do with this build.

This is my favorite build, though I like to put more ranks into Oak Sage.

Good stuff.


----------



## Goldmoon

CleverNickName said:


> I've never used a "bow-zon" build before...but I've heard that they are among the most powerful. Especially the one called a "glass cannon." I can't remember what it is exactly.
> 
> Google to the rescue. Not too shabby, but I'd probably end up getting that sucker killed in minutes. I tend to just charge into battle and mash buttons until everything around me is dead. Which is exactly what you DON'T do with this build.
> 
> This is my favorite build, though I like to put more ranks into Oak Sage.
> 
> Good stuff.





Sorry, I cant see either one of your links. The Government likes to own me through its filters out here. I am also working on a Paladin that is pretty good so far.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Missed me?




*Glomps the Doggy*

Very much so.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> *Glomps the Doggy*
> 
> Very much so.




*glomps the galeros*


----------



## Goldmoon

CleverNickName said:


> I've never used a "bow-zon" build before...but I've heard that they are among the most powerful. Especially the one called a "glass cannon." I can't remember what it is exactly.
> 
> Google to the rescue. Not too shabby, but I'd probably end up getting that sucker killed in minutes. I tend to just charge into battle and mash buttons until everything around me is dead. Which is exactly what you DON'T do with this build.
> 
> This is my favorite build, though I like to put more ranks into Oak Sage.
> 
> Good stuff.




I wouldnt call my Amazon that powerful. I do incredibly low damage. My rune helm however has an 11% chance of casting confusion every time I hit. Since I fire 10 arrows with 1 button push (Strafe) It procs a lot and most of the creatures kill each other. But yeah, my armor and HP suck. I usually get one shotted if anything gets up to me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Glomps the Doggy*
> 
> Very much so.






Dog Moon said:


> *glomps the galeros*





Group Glomp!!!!!!


----------



## CleverNickName

Goldmoon said:


> Sorry, I cant see either one of your links. The Government likes to own me through its filters out here. I am also working on a Paladin that is pretty good so far.



I'll try to encapsulate them for you, then.

*Glass cannon:* an amazon with the Strafe build and specialized, high-damage gear.  Called "glass cannons" because they do great damage, but are very fragile.

Abilities: put 95 into strength, then all other points into Dex.  No points to mana or vitality.

Skills: maximize Strafe & Penetrate, 16 in Critical Strike and Pierce, 8 to Valk, 7 to Avoid, and 6 to Dodge and Evade.

Gear: highest damage Goth Bow you can find, Rattlecage armor, Goblin Toe boots, Death's Combo, Howltusk, Angelic Ring and ammo, ring with mana steal.

*Elemental Druid:* a druid with the Hurricane build, and gear that buffs their elemental skills.  When fully built, you can just activate your hurricane and wade into battle effortlessly.  All but the strongest monsters will die before they get close enough to hurt you.

Abilities: Mana 40.  Everything else goes into Vitality, putting only enough points into Str and Dex to wear equipment.

Skills: Max out Firestorm, Twister, Tornado, and Hurricane; put 10 ranks in Oak Sage and Cyclone Armor.

Gear: If you can find it, get Aldur's Watchtower.  Until then, wear "Stone" (Shael Um Pul Lum) or "Rain" (Ort Mal Ith) armor and any "+X to (elemental) skills" gear you can find.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Group Glomp!!!!!!




*Glomps ENWorld*


----------



## Goldmoon

CleverNickName said:


> I'll try to encapsulate them for you, then.
> 
> *Glass cannon:* an amazon with the Strafe build and specialized, high-damage gear. Called "glass cannons" because they do great damage, but are very fragile.
> 
> Abilities: put 95 into strength, then all other points into Dex. No points to mana or vitality.
> 
> Skills: maximize Strafe & Penetrate, 16 in Critical Strike and Pierce, 8 to Valk, 7 to Avoid, and 6 to Dodge and Evade.
> 
> Gear: highest damage Goth Bow you can find, Rattlecage armor, Goblin Toe boots, Death's Combo, Howltusk, Angelic Ring and ammo, ring with mana steal.
> 
> *Elemental Druid:* a druid with the Hurricane build, and gear that buffs their elemental skills. When fully built, you can just activate your hurricane and wade into battle effortlessly. All but the strongest monsters will die before they get close enough to hurt you.
> 
> Abilities: Mana 40. Everything else goes into Vitality, putting only enough points into Str and Dex to wear equipment.
> 
> Skills: Max out Firestorm, Twister, Tornado, and Hurricane; put 10 ranks in Oak Sage and Cyclone Armor.
> 
> Gear: If you can find it, get Aldur's Watchtower. Until then, wear "Stone" (Shael Um Pul Lum) or "Rain" (Ort Mal Ith) armor and any "+X to (elemental) skills" gear you can find.





Heh, My Amazon doesnt have ANY of that gear.

Maybe I'll try that Druid. All my Druids have always been Shapeshifters.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Glomps ENWorld*




Thats a mighty big glomp you have there Galeros!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Thats a mighty big glomp you have there Galeros!!!




*Glomps the Internet*


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Glomps the Internet*




Easy there big fella! Remember, when you glomp someone, youre glomping everyone theyve ever glomped too.


----------



## Aeson

Relique: I'd like to know what he had to say.

Goldmoon: I'm happy that you're getting to go home. I know you're not but maybe we won't have to worry about you for awhile.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Relique: I'd like to know what he had to say.
> 
> Goldmoon: I'm happy that you're getting to go home. I know you're not but maybe we won't have to worry about you for awhile.




Hello Aeson.

I'll leave when the rest of my squad leaves. I don't think theyd leave me either. Its only two extra months anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Hello Aeson.
> 
> I'll leave when the rest of my squad leaves. I don't think theyd leave me either. Its only two extra months anyway.



At least it's not 18 months. Maybe you can come to the states for a bit. Maybe visit a few folks.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> At least it's not 18 months. Maybe you can come to the states for a bit. Maybe visit a few folks.




Well, we've all been talking about volunteering for Afghanistan. We havent decided on it yet because we really want to go home for awhile but were afraid that if we leave, we wont be able to get back here any time soon. Espically me since this is far from my regular job.


----------



## Aeson

I'm sure you'll do what's best for you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm sure you'll do what's best for you.




Whats best for the Country comes first. As arrogant as this sounds, were really good at what we do and we know we can make a real difference if we keep doing it.


----------



## Aeson

No comments on my night out last night?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> No comments on my night out last night?




I'm verry happy you asked her for her phone number but a little jealous you picked another redhead to fuss over.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm verry happy you asked her for her phone number but a little jealous you picked another redhead to fuss over.



That's your fault.

Let me ask your opinion. Did she blow me off? I've been wondering if maybe she wanted to spend more time before giving the number out. Did seem she was giving out mixed signals or maybe I don't know how to read them.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> That's your fault.
> 
> Let me ask your opinion. Did she blow me off? I've been wondering if maybe she wanted to spend more time before giving the number out. Did seem she was giving out mixed signals or maybe I don't know how to read them.




I can't really say because I wasnt there. Perhaps she wants to make sure you werent just drunk and looking for a one night stand. Asking her again next time means youre serious about wanting to go out with her. Just a theory though...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I can't really say because I wasnt there. Perhaps she wants to make sure you werent just drunk and looking for a one night stand. Asking her again next time means youre serious about wanting to go out with her. Just a theory though...



I've decided I'll go back there next week. I'll always wonder 'what if' if I didn't go. If nothing happens then I'll hook up with one of the cougars that were on the prowl last night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson. I pmed it to you.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson. I pmed it to you.



Got it. Thank you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I've decided I'll go back there next week. I'll always wonder 'what if' if I didn't go. If nothing happens then I'll hook up with one of the cougars that were on the prowl last night.




Dont settle for your second choice and hook up with a random woman if your girl says no or shes not there.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Dont settle for your second choice and hook up with a random woman if your girl says no or shes not there.



This redhead would have been my second choice. I doubt anything would go anywhere. From what I saw last night the older woman was just looking for someone to party with there. It just so happened to be the brother of the woman I was talking to.lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> This redhead would have been my second choice. I doubt anything would go anywhere. From what I saw last night the older woman was just looking for someone to party with there. It just so happened to be the brother of the woman I was talking to.lol




Don't sell yourself short. You've got a lot to offer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Goldmoon- I was recently told that the military is phasing out its "don't ask, don't tell" policy- as an active duty servicemember, have you heard anything?

Inquiring Army brats want to know.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Don't sell yourself short. You've got a lot to offer.



My friend Garrett was trying to tell me to stop being so negative about myself last night. It's not easy after years of people being negative about me and looking at myself in the mirror. It took a lot to take the chance that I took that last night. 

In case you missed it I was calling you the first choice. I know it has a long way to go get there but things some times go over your head, I think.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Goldmoon- I was recently told that the military is phasing out its "don't ask, don't tell" policy- as an active duty servicemember, have you heard anything?
> 
> Inquiring Army brats want to know.



From news sites it seems President Obama is at least thinking about repealing it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> From news sites it seems President Obama is at least thinking about repealing it.




He sort of has to since Russia's recent current actions and the imminent collapse of Mexico's government is making people extremely nervous about our safety.  People are starting to think that a draft may be coming back (once again).


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> He sort of has to since Russia's recent current actions and the imminent collapse of Mexico's government is making people extremely nervous about our safety.  People are starting to think that a draft may be coming back (once again).



Collapse of Mexico's government? That's a new one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Collapse of Mexico's government? That's a new one.




Yeah.  Mexico's drug cartels recently joined forces to battle against the Mexican Federal government.    They basically decided that it's easier to fight against the Federal Army then it is to fight against each other and the federal army.   Since many of the cartels use New Mexico, Arizona, and Texas as a staging point for their drug and weapons shipments, those states have been asked for troops to be sent the Mexican boarder.

If I remember correctly, last week or the week before they tried to do an assassination attempt on the Mexican President.  They knew he was going to be doing a meeting with local officials in one of the Northern States and they tried to blow up the building.  Thing is, the President canceled the meeting so no one really important was killed.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  Mexico's drug cartels recently joined forces to battle against the Mexican Federal government.    They basically decided that it's easier to fight against the Federal Army then it is to fight against each other and the federal army.   Since many of the cartels use New Mexico, Arizona, and Texas as a staging point for their drug and weapons shipments, those states have been asked for troops to be sent the Mexican boarder.



Then chaos ensues when the vacuum is created. That sounds crazily familiar.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Then chaos ensues when the vacuum is created. That sounds crazily familiar.




Yeah, but at least this time the "51st state" would be contiguous with 48 of United States.


----------



## Blackrat

*Kaboom!*


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but at least this time the "51st state" would be contiguous with 48 of United States.



It's the 54th state after Guam, Puerto Rico and Iraq.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> It's the 54th state after Guam, Puerto Rico and Iraq.




Heh.  Once that happens all the Cannucks will get mighty nervous.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  Once that happens all the Cannucks will get mighty nervous.



Except the French Canadians. They'll surrender.


----------



## Relique du Madde

blackrat said:


> *kaboom!*




Enemy infantry!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> enemy infantry!




Flying Rat Bombers actually... 


What's up guys?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing much, just finishing some homework.

No word from rev after I sent my second message to him.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*mumbles*  I decided to toss out the mouse I was using and pull out the cordless mouse which came with my keyboard.  It sucks my mouse was only 1 year old at the most.

At least that solved that "magnigy.exe" problem I've been having for the last three days.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

@Ginnel - the date went well.  Perhaps too well.  Perhaps I am just being paranoid , but I wish I could make sense of the gnawing doubts.

But that said, it is almost refreshing to be going out on a limb and leaving my comfort zone.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm bored.

I should study to an exam but I can't be bothered. It's still 2,5 months away. Then I suddenly realize I have 2 weeks to study and get depressed 'cause there's no way can get all in in that time...

I should really start to study


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> I'm bored.
> 
> I should study to an exam but I can't be bothered. It's still 2,5 months away. Then I suddenly realize I have 2 weeks to study and get depressed 'cause there's no way can get all in in that time...
> 
> I should really start to study




The students littany.....


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> The students littany.....




I should actually start by buying the book first...
Yeah, I haven't even done that yet...
It's about Religious Fanaticism and how it affects religions as a whole.


----------



## Blackrat

Anyone seen Equilibrium? Fun little movie. I watched it again yesterday. And, as gamer I immediatily started pondering how one would emulate Gun Kata in RPG's ...


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Don't sell yourself short. You've got a lot to offer.



Not quite the quote I was after responding to, but in terms of second best, you don't know who is second best till you get to know them 


Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> @Ginnel - the date went well. Perhaps too well. Perhaps I am just being paranoid , but I wish I could make sense of the gnawing doubts.
> 
> But that said, it is almost refreshing to be going out on a limb and leaving my comfort zone.



Push yourself into new things, its great.

*jedi mind wave combined with MIB little red light* There are no gnawing doubts 

(Jedi In Black.inc accepts no responsibility for any results of its no worries treatment)

I'm pretty much back to my normal self now, still feeling a little crap but not massively so now.
It also helped that a lass on okcupid messaged me yesterday morning


			
				little bit of the message titled *smile* said:
			
		

> generally i dont really contact many people on here but hmm...i think somehow you managed to capture a little piece of yourself and it consequently eminated through the words in your profile...
> 
> nice work mister


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'm bored.
> 
> I should study to an exam but I can't be bothered. It's still 2,5 months away. Then I suddenly realize I have 2 weeks to study and get depressed 'cause there's no way can get all in in that time...
> 
> I should really start to study




I mysefl am in "final project" final stretch mode... which really sucked since the timing of the rev-elation sunk my ability to get anything done during these last several days.  That only means that tomorrow I won't sleep.   And I will be a zombie during the class I have in 5 hours. eeek!


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Anyone seen Equilibrium? Fun little movie. I watched it again yesterday. And, as gamer I immediatily started pondering how one would emulate Gun Kata in RPG's ...



Yeah I've seen its alright and the gun kata is the best bit, would be really easy to do with 4th edition D&D because of the powers, with 3rd edition you could use a book of nine swords esque style or you could make it a monk but give it monk only weapons which has a ranged attack built in and you could alter some or the monks specials.

Mutants and Masterminds wouldn't be too difficult either because you can make anything with that.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique. Did I answer to your last PM? I was ranting and now I'm not sure did I just delete it like I usually do with my rants or did I actually send it...


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Yeah I've seen its alright and the gun kata is the best bit, would be really easy to do with 4th edition D&D because of the powers, with 3rd edition you could use a book of nine swords esque style or you could make it a monk but give it monk only weapons which has a ranged attack built in and you could alter some or the monks specials.
> 
> Mutants and Masterminds wouldn't be too difficult either because you can make anything with that.




Shadowrun 4e, the gun adept build would also work very well for this.

Doesn't the Iron Kingdoms campaign also have Gunmages, which could be re-engineered for 3.x?

But that was a fun film, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Relique. Did I answer to your last PM? I was ranting and now I'm not sure did I just delete it like I usually do with my rants or did I actually send it...




I received one which was sort of a rant... where you mention trust levels.. and such.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*bangs head*  I'm so need to find a ftp program that is decent... uploading using godaddy's built in software sucks.... and is too slow.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I received one which was sort of a rant... where you mention trust levels.. and such.




Yeah, that was my last edit. I think I need to turn on the function that automatically saves a copy to the sent folder . That way I know wether or not I sent anything.

Thanks BTW, I needed to vent some of that stuff to someone, and at the moment I still trust you enough for it


----------



## Relique du Madde

No problem.  I sort of made myself the goto fall guy. I guess, you lucky that "good" part of my chaotic neutral/good alignment has been acting up again.  Sometimes I wish I could pull out 4e's alignments and go for unaligned....  'cause how being sort of good is somewhat of a  bad thing...



NOTE TO SELF:  Need to pick up "rat bastard" feat so I can do better in CoD.  Too many people been killing me in death matches too fast.

Maybe I have to ask for shooting pointers form Goldmoon..  She's probably winged an at least one enemy combatant, or burned them out of a spider hole or something.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> No problem.  I sort of made myself the goto fall guy. I guess, you lucky that "good" part of my chaotic neutral/good alignment has been acting up again.  Sometimes I wish I could pull out 4e's alignments and go for unaligned....  'cause how being sort of good is somewhat of a  bad thing...




Well, if it makes you feel any better, I don't think you're good . I actually like you 'cause I sense that little Nietzsche inside you. The one that everyone has, but whom many deny .


----------



## Aeson

Yeah I'm starting to get paranoid about who to trust. Either too many secrets being kept or not enough. Rev has screwed with my head and I can't help but wonder who else is out there doing it or thinking of it.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, if it makes you feel any better, I don't think you're good . I actually like you 'cause I sense that little Nietzsche inside you. The one that everyone has, but whom many deny .



I was the evil prick for some time years ago. I really don't want to go that way again.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I was the evil prick for some time years ago. I really don't want to go that way again.




No, not evil prick. Unaligned in it's perfect sense


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No, not evil prick. Unaligned in it's perfect sense



I don't want to be unaligned either.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I don't want to be unaligned either.




I really urge you to read Nietzsche and his ideas about Master-Slave Morality. I have a feeling you have opinions about him that are imposed upon you by ignorant media.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I really urge you to read Nietzsche and his ideas about Master-Slave Morality. I have a feeling you have opinions about him that are imposed upon you by ignorant media.



Nietzsche's teachings fosters the creation of a whole alien race in the future that destroys civilization. I don't want any part of him.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Nietzsche's teachings fosters the creation of a whole alien race in the future that destroys civilization. I don't want any part of him.




*Sigh*
*Facepalm*

I love you man. Your humor is twisted enough... 

Now I need to find me some Andromeda and remind me why I liked Rhade but not Tyr...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Sigh*
> *Facepalm*
> 
> I love you man. Your humor is twisted enough...
> 
> Now I need to find me some Andromeda and remind me why I liked Rhade but not Tyr...



I love you too.

It's simple, Rhade was a better man. Either that or Steven Basic was a better actor.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Anyone seen Equilibrium? Fun little movie. I watched it again yesterday. And, as gamer I immediatily started pondering how one would emulate Gun Kata in RPG's ...



Yep, saw that movie. I really liked it. It never was shown in German cinemas, apparantly, probably because some of the symbology seemed "3rd Reich"-like.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yep, saw that movie. I really liked it. It never was shown in German cinemas, apparantly, probably because some of the symbology seemed "3rd Reich"-like.




Oh, no kidding ? The flag of Libria for example?

It was otherwise pretty well thought out movie but I disliked the flag too...


----------



## Phaezen

Rant warning

I hate it when someone near to me is in pain and I can't help or they won't let me help.  Makes me feel powerless, which triggers some of the minor control issues I have.

I need to hit something.

karate is in 6 hours.....  I hope I don't do anything stupid in the office or traffic before then.

/Rant


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Rant warning
> 
> I hate it when someone near to me is in pain and I can't help or they won't let me help. Makes me feel powerless, which triggers some of the minor control issues I have.
> 
> I need to hit something.
> 
> karate is in 6 hours..... I hope I don't do anything stupid in the office or traffic before then.
> 
> /Rant



Tip: don't hit a wall or similar solid object it hurts, but you probably know that already.
Try a pillow/cushion of even better the air.

Its a natural reaction for good people, mate  wanting to help is good unfortunately realising you can't is quite tough


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Tip: don't hit a wall or similar solid object it hurts, but you probably know that already.




Follow up tip: If you however do decide to hit a solid object, make sure you either hit slow enough or choose an object that won't splint.*

*Still has some scars from a door that didn't survive a fist...
I suppose Goldie learned this the hard way too...**

**How's your hand BTW?


----------



## Blackrat

Following up to an earlier conversation; Spot the reference:



> My life, my soul; for the hive, for the hive. Or as you apes would put it, "banzai"!


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Tip: don't hit a wall or similar solid object it hurts, but you probably know that already.
> Try a pillow/cushion of even better the air.
> 
> Its a natural reaction for good people, mate  wanting to help is good unfortunately realising you can't is quite tough




THere is a heavy punching bag with my name on it .  Unfortunately, the rolls of bubblewrap in our warehouse are waaaay to light...

Funny thing is,the feeling is based off a couple of twitter remarks and a general lack of communication.  I think the not knowing is possibly making it worse.


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> THere is a heavy punching bag with my name on it . Unfortunately, the rolls of bubblewrap in our warehouse are waaaay to light...
> 
> Funny thing is,the feeling is based off a couple of twitter remarks and a general lack of communication. I think the not knowing is possibly making it worse.



Ah so, you probably just need to send a request for some more verbose information 

Bubblewrap rolls surely handy for pretending you are Bruce Lee with a one inch punch to send the body flying across the warehouse or even a fully Fledged Balrog (the boxer guy) from street fighter


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Ah so, you probably just need to send a request for some more verbose information
> 
> Bubblewrap rolls surely handy for pretending you are Bruce Lee with a one inch punch to send the body flying across the warehouse or even a fully Fledged Balrog (the boxer guy) from street fighter




Ironically I have a feeling the lack of communication is an attempt not to hurt me.


----------



## Ginnel

On to something slightly unrelated, Cammy is fast become my favourite character on street fighter, though I do love kicking people's ass with Rose's aerial throw 

Although if I do want to put someone down I'll pick Sagat.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> On to something slightly unrelated, Cammy is fast become my favourite character on street fighter, though I do love kicking people's ass with Rose's aerial throw
> 
> Although if I do want to put someone down I'll pick Sagat.




I love the DLC outfit for Cammy. Much better than the original


----------



## Shabe

I'm just generally bouncing off the walls and ceiling in a happy way 
Just needed to say it somewhere.

Oh and the troll in the last round of the cruicible in Fable II is fast becoming my nemesis.


----------



## Aeson

Shabe said:


> I'm just generally bouncing off the walls and ceiling in a happy way
> Just needed to say it somewhere.
> 
> Oh and the troll in the last round of the cruicible in Fable II is fast becoming my nemesis.



What's got you so happy? Did you steal Ginnel's girlfriend?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Not quite the quote I was after responding to, but in terms of second best, you don't know who is second best till you get to know them



I know that. It was more creepy flirting.

If Goldmoon decided I was a guy she might be interested in and want to try dating then I would gladly choose her over someone else. Until that happens I'm going to see who else is out there. I might not find Ms. Right but I'll find Ms. Right Now.


----------



## Shabe

Aeson said:


> What's got you so happy? Did you steal Ginnel's girlfriend?




Well it's something that Ginnel doesn't seem to be entirely comfortable with else I'd probably discuss it. It does however involve a girl.


----------



## Aeson

Shabe said:


> Well it's something that Ginnel doesn't seem to be entirely comfortable with else I'd probably discuss it. It does however involve a girl.



There is only one reason for a man to be that happy. And it's a girl.

His instincts are a bit suspect at this time.


----------



## Ginnel

Shabe said:


> Well it's something that Ginnel doesn't seem to be entirely comfortable with else I'd probably discuss it. It does however involve a girl.



Oh I don't mind you discussing it in the least, I just think its probably the worst idea you've ever had 

Doesn't mean I don't love you still


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> There is only one reason for a man to be that happy. And it's a girl.




Thanks a lot... It's not like I'd have enough philosophical theories to think about to begin with, now you shove another down my throat...


----------



## Shabe

Aeson said:


> There is only one reason for a man to be that happy. And it's a girl.
> 
> His instincts are a bit suspect at this time.




Yah, too true, that is unless one is gay then I guess a guy would be able to provoke that reaction.

Probably not, I bet a few people would be shaking there heads in the same way Ginnel is.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> His instincts are a bit suspect at this time.




I'm may well quote you on that, if he tells all


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Thanks a lot... It's not like I'd have enough philosophical theories to think about to begin with, now you shove another down my throat...



surely its disproven thoroughly by gender neutral/sexually uninterested men (or however thats described), unless we then get into a debate about what a man is?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Oh I don't mind you discussing it in the least, I just think its probably the worst idea you've ever had
> 
> Doesn't mean I don't love you still



Just because he's marrying a French woman and moving to France doesn;t mean he's making a mistake.


Blackrat said:


> Thanks a lot... It's not like I'd have enough philosophical theories to think about to begin with, now you shove another down my throat...



I do what I can to keep you on your toes.


Shabe said:


> Yah, too true, that is unless one is gay then I guess a guy would be able to provoke that reaction.
> 
> Probably not, I bet a few people would be shaking there heads in the same way Ginnel is.



Gender preference may change but the the results are still the same.

We may shake our heads but you'll never know unless you tell us what this bonehead idea is. 


Ginnel said:


> I'm may well quote you on that, if he tells all



It'll never hold up in court so go ahead.


Ginnel said:


> surely its disproven thoroughly by gender neutral/sexually uninterested men (or however thats described), unless we then get into a debate about what a man is?



Spoil sport.


----------



## Shabe

Well it's not quite as morally dubious as my first relationship that started off with a girl cheating on her partner, mind you she did tell him after a bit and it was all fine.

I live roleplay, I found a girl in character immensly fascinating despite not being able to judge her appearence as she was hidden beneath layers of veils.
Longer story short, I pursued an incharacter romance with her, but got bored of the game and left. She chased up in emails about what was going to happen and it eventually descended into chatty vaguely flirty emails.

A couple of months back she said she was a poly person. In fact she has two boyfriends at the moment, I was a little unsure, but seeing as this girl made me feel like no girl I have ever met I thought I'd keep the flirty emails going. 

A month ago I went up to see her and yeah erm some private time was had. A couple of days after I became her 3rd boyfriend.

Last weekend she came down, with her main boyfriend, for a larp event, she stayed with me but had a few coupley moments with him, this is the strange bit, I didn't feel jealous at all, I just felt happy for them.

Anyway the relationship has a stupid amount of communication so I'm well aware of the bounds and stuff, and well I'm just frellin' well damn happy.

Tut away


----------



## Phaezen

Shabe said:


> Tut away




  

Tut



If you are comfortable with the situation, then I wish you all the happiness I was apparently not destined to recieve.

As a side note, life hurts sometimes, but the rewards are worth the risk.


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> I was apparently not destined to recieve.
> 
> As a side note, life hurts sometimes, but the rewards are worth the risk.



I'm assuming this is relating to the girl you went out on a date with then? 


As to the side note, its always worth the risk, always.

my favourite movie quote ever

Faint heart, never won fair lady!


----------



## Blackrat

Shabe said:


> Tut away




Nah, sounds reasonably normal 
I say, if all's okay in your mind, then there's nothing wrong with it. If all goes well, you and the other guys might become good friends too.


----------



## Ginnel

Meh her "main" isn't anything special 

If they were both just using each other for sex I could understand it, but the way I see it is he's/you've got feelings for her.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> If they were both just using each other for sex I could understand it, but the way I see it is he's/you've got feelings for her.




By my standards, it's still normal 
Then again, I have twisted standars...


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> I'm assuming this is relating to the girl you went out on a date with then?




Some things are not meant to be, such is life.

It wasn't an epic fail, just that there would be way too many complications for various reasons.


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> Meh her "main" isn't anything special
> 
> If they were both just using each other for sex I could understand it, but the way I see it is he's/you've got feelings for her.




I like the guy, he's cool, has a good sense of humour and is a great cook, plus well there are other reasons involved which shouldn't be discussed.

It wouldn't be half as good without the feelings.


----------



## Ginnel

So guyz Mudkipz?
[sblock=galeros friendly]






[/sblock]

Erm you could also go to myspace and search for *Mudkip Girl,* warning warning possibly not grandma friendly


----------



## Shabe

pssst Ginnel, your photo links in your sig seem to be messed up.


----------



## Ginnel

Shabe said:


> pssst Ginnel, your photo links in your sig seem to be messed up.



 works ok for me, I know it has a bit of excess writing but as long as its working


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> works ok for me, I know it has a bit of excess writing but as long as its working




strange, none of your picture links are working for me.


----------



## Phaezen

Cheers hive, off home, then karate to work off some aggro....


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> surely its disproven thoroughly by gender neutral/sexually uninterested men (or however thats described), unless we then get into a debate about what a man is?




A guy who is uninterested in sex can still want a partner.


----------



## hafrogman

Shabe said:


> strange, none of your picture links are working for me.



I can see them.

But yeah, one has a broken a href, and the other has problems with the title having been changed to a hyperlink.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> A guy who is uninterested in sex can still want a partner.



Hey, hey.  You're a monk, eh?

And all this time I thought that was Mycanid.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> A guy who is uninterested in sex can still want a partner.



True but some people don't even want that.

 you did notice the mudkip post yah?


Oh yeah more bleach goodness tis getting so good, I assume you recognised the Captain of the Kido school in the last episode?


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> True but some people don't even want that.
> 
> you did notice the mudkip post yah?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah more bleach goodness tis getting so good, I assume you recognised the Captain of the Kido school in the last episode?




Yes, i leik mudkipz.

Yes, I did recognize him.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Hey, hey.  You're a monk, eh?




Nah, Monks are Celibate. I am Asexual.


----------



## Ginnel

And we wuv you just the way you are Galeros!! 

*pounces on Galeros to prepare to Pfffbbbbt him*

----------------------------------------------- 
in unrelated news 

I will destory the zombie mutant horde I swear this on my combat shotgun!!

Still no reply from the guy who owns the copyright to my avatar


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> And we wuv you just the way you are Galeros!!
> 
> *pounces on Galeros to prepare to Pfffbbbbt him*




Awwwwwww.


----------



## Wereserpent

Did I scare everyone away?


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> Did I scare everyone away?



Oh come on now, first Doggy is copying Mega now you?

I'm sure its very flattering and all for him but geez 

*eats some of the food in the Hive*


myself I've just gone from being at work to not at work and will now proceed to make post apocolyptic Washington DC a safer place!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> Did I scare everyone away?



No, of course not! It's probably just no the hivean prime-time!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Poppin' in bruefly.  Spent most of my 'net tme reading over Rev's issues again.

I want to e-mail him or write to him (got both addresees) but in truth I'm afraid to learn he is an evil bastard and not mentally off at all.


Not sure what to do in truth.   I figure I am not alone on this subject either.


Thoughts?  Replies?   I'll be back tonite.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> I want to e-mail him or write to him (got both addresees) but in truth I'm afraid to learn he is an evil bastard and not mentally off at all.



I'm fairly certain that even after all this, I couldn't describe him as evil.  To be fair, I'd regard being evil as being mentally off, anyways.  But I still wouldn't call him evil.  It's been suggested that he has some kind of developmental disorder to a greater or lesser degree.  And I think that's probably accurate.  He's not mean or evil, but he is incredibly, incredibly self-centered.

On one hand, I think it's telling the sheer number of times that he befriended us.  With few exceptions, even while lying to us over and over again, the personas he created we friendly and outgoing, and we liked them.  I wonder if that's the worst part of it.  We didn't lose one friend, we lost half a dozen or more.  But he didn't create mean people.  He didn't lie in order to insult people without them knowing it was him.  He lied to become our friend all over again.







megamania said:


> Not sure what to do in truth.   I figure I am not alone on this subject either.
> 
> Thoughts?  Replies?   I'll be back tonite.



I worry that reestablishing communications with him would just be an excersize in futility.  You won't convince him that he shouldn't have done these things.  He sees himself as the wronged party in the whole affair.

And I think to some extent we've all lost our innocence with regards to him.  If you talk to him, will the stuff that seemed off before be laughed away as it used to?  Or will the symptoms just remind you of the underlying problem all the time.

My main thought is to whether or not we should try and contact one of his family about all this.  To one degree it's meddling in the worst way, interjecting complete strangers into a family's personal issues.  But on the other hand, he obviously built a large portion (far too large, probably) of his life around this website.  We've suddenly cut him off from that chunk of his life.  What will he do in response?  Is that a legitimate enough worry to justify meddling?


----------



## The_Warlock

Not...

My...

Problem...


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Goldmoon- I was recently told that the military is phasing out its "don't ask, don't tell" policy- as an active duty servicemember, have you heard anything?
> 
> Inquiring Army brats want to know.




Well, no one has seriously gone after gays in the military in a while as far as I can tell. I havent broadcasted my sexual orientation since I came out but It hasnt been a secret either. A LOT of people know.



Aeson said:


> It's the 54th state after Guam, Puerto Rico and Iraq.




Guam does not want to be a state, they just want all the rights a state has.



Blackrat said:


> Anyone seen Equilibrium? Fun little movie. I watched it again yesterday. And, as gamer I immediatily started pondering how one would emulate Gun Kata in RPG's ...




Christian Bale is yummy.....and it was a great movie.



Relique du Madde said:


> NOTE TO SELF: Need to pick up "rat bastard" feat so I can do better in CoD. Too many people been killing me in death matches too fast.
> 
> Maybe I have to ask for shooting pointers form Goldmoon.. She's probably winged an at least one enemy combatant, or burned them out of a spider hole or something.




Heh, I suck at shooters actually. I'm much better at the real thing.



Blackrat said:


> Follow up tip: If you however do decide to hit a solid object, make sure you either hit slow enough or choose an object that won't splint.*
> 
> *Still has some scars from a door that didn't survive a fist...
> I suppose Goldie learned this the hard way too...**
> 
> **How's your hand BTW?




Its sore but Its fine otherwise.



Shabe said:


> Well it's not quite as morally dubious as my first relationship that started off with a girl cheating on her partner, mind you she did tell him after a bit and it was all fine.
> 
> I live roleplay, I found a girl in character immensly fascinating despite not being able to judge her appearence as she was hidden beneath layers of veils.
> Longer story short, I pursued an incharacter romance with her, but got bored of the game and left. She chased up in emails about what was going to happen and it eventually descended into chatty vaguely flirty emails.
> 
> A couple of months back she said she was a poly person. In fact she has two boyfriends at the moment, I was a little unsure, but seeing as this girl made me feel like no girl I have ever met I thought I'd keep the flirty emails going.
> 
> A month ago I went up to see her and yeah erm some private time was had. A couple of days after I became her 3rd boyfriend.
> 
> Last weekend she came down, with her main boyfriend, for a larp event, she stayed with me but had a few coupley moments with him, this is the strange bit, I didn't feel jealous at all, I just felt happy for them.
> 
> Anyway the relationship has a stupid amount of communication so I'm well aware of the bounds and stuff, and well I'm just frellin' well damn happy.
> 
> Tut away




I say if you like her and youre comfortable with the situation then go for it.



hafrogman said:


> Hey, hey. You're a monk, eh?
> 
> And all this time I thought that was Mycanid.




I wish he'd come back.



megamania said:


> Poppin' in bruefly. Spent most of my 'net tme reading over Rev's issues again.
> 
> I want to e-mail him or write to him (got both addresees) but in truth I'm afraid to learn he is an evil bastard and not mentally off at all.
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do in truth. I figure I am not alone on this subject either.
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Replies? I'll be back tonite.




Punch him in the face.



The_Warlock said:


> Not...
> 
> My...
> 
> Problem...




Preach it Warlock.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I wish he'd come back.




Me too, he was my favorite person to munch on.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Nah, Monks are Celibate. I am Asexual.




Woah.  I did NOT want this to be the first thing to read in the Hive today!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Woah.  I did NOT want this to be the first thing to read in the Hive today!




Sorry.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Anyone seen Equilibrium? Fun little movie. I watched it again yesterday. And, as gamer I immediatily started pondering how one would emulate Gun Kata in RPG's ...




While I wouldn't say I think Christian Bale is yummy, I did like the movie.  Neat idea, definitely.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Me too, he was my favorite person to munch on.




Galeros likes the shrooms!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Shabe said:


> Tut away




Why bother for sloppy thirds?!?!?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Me too, he was my favorite person to munch on.




He had a unique way of helping me with my problems.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Woah.  I did NOT want this to be the first thing to read in the Hive today!




What? It just means he'd make a great "Bud"die!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Why bother for sloppy thirds?!?!?



Wow.  I'm pretty sure that's not the first thing I wanted to read in the Hive today.  Luckily it wasn't.







Goldmoon said:


> He had a unique way of helping me with my problems.



Yeah, I'm rather sad the CM seems to have lured him away.







The_Warlock said:


> What? It just means he'd make a great "Bud"die!



Ooof.  That's terrible.  I mean, seriously.  I think that's the worst joke I've ever heard you say.  Seriously, seriously bad.  

I mean, it's almost as bad as some of the jokes *I* tell!


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> What? It just means he'd make a great "Bud"die!




That is so punny.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Nah, Monks are Celibate. I am Asexual.




Does that mean you're like a mogwai and you start replicating if we get you wet?!?!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Christian Bale is yummy brooding.....and it was a great movie.




I actually own Equilibrium I liked it so much, despite some ... gaps ... inthe storytelling. And found the etire score which is great, i must say.

And I actually made a gun-fu character in a short-lived HERO game. Man, I hate that system.



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Heh, I suck at shooters actually. I'm much better at the real thing.




I'm brutally good at FPS games, and a fair hand with rifle and hand gun. Or, as my father said after I figured out the iron sights on his target pistol and he looked at the reclaimed target, "Well, crap. I wouldn't want to run into you in a dark alley. You'd've shot me in the head four times before I pulled the trigger."

That made me proud. 



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its sore but Its fine otherwise.




Good. Quit trying to damage your trigger pulling finger.



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Preach it Warlock.




And that has been your complete sermon from Father Cast-Iron Bastard.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I'm rather sad the CM seems to have lured him away.




Will you give him my email address and tell him to drop me a line Froggy?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Does that mean you're like a mogwai and you start replicating if we get you wet?!?!




Nah, it means I am not interested in a sexual relationship with anyone.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I mean, it's almost as bad as some of the jokes *I* tell!




And thus, the holoclowns tell us, was balance restored to the Farce.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Will you give him my email address and tell him to drop me a line Froggy?



Well, I don't actually have a CM account.  But I do have his e-mail address.  So I'll pass along your request.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Good. Quit trying to damage your trigger pulling finger.




I use them for much more than pulling triggers.

I'm glad someone other than me has no forgiveness for Rev. He'll get his in the end.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> And thus, the holoclowns tell us, was balance restored to the Farce.



As long as you don't start spouting drivel about midicomedians I guess I can accept that.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> As long as you don't start spouting drivel about midicomedians I guess I can accept that.




Ow, stop it hurts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Nah, it means I am not interested in a sexual relationship with anyone.




The only guy I know who was asexual was a guy named Justin.  He once said that "guys should blow it off" and "girls should cement it shut" since it's all a waste of energy and time.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> The only guy I know who was asexual was a guy named Justin.  He once said that "guys should blow it off" and "girls should cement it shut" since it's all a waste of energy and time.




I would not go that far!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I use them for much more than pulling triggers.




My point...EXACTLY!




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm glad someone other than me has no forgiveness for Rev. He'll get his in the end.




I'm known to be a merciful, forgiving person in many circumstances by people who know me. This, is not one of them. And when I decide that forgiveness is not an option, I do not, EVER, change my mind.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Well, I don't actually have a CM account. But I do have his e-mail address. So I'll pass along your request.




I appreciate it Froggy. *hug*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> My point...EXACTLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm known to be a merciful, forgiving person in many circumstances by people who know me. This, is not one of them. And when I decide that forgiveness is not an option, I do not, EVER, change my mind.





I'm the same way once someone has abused my trust. It can never be regained.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Relique du Madde said:


> The only guy I know who was asexual was a guy named Justin.  He once said that "guys should blow it off" and "girls should cement it shut" since it's all a waste of energy and time.




I saw a movie were a fello was sitting in a barrell of olive oil in the middle of a desert trying to rot off his bits to save himself from thier evil taint.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> As long as you don't start spouting drivel about midicomedians I guess I can accept that.




You mean those guys who use 8-bit music devices while telling jokes?

Nah, we hired Vic-20 to erase 'em.


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> Woah. I did NOT want this to be the first thing to read in the Hive today!



Hmm no comprende amigo? Did you have a crush on Galeros or something


----------



## The_Warlock

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I saw a movie were a fello was sitting in a barrell of olive oil in the middle of a desert trying to rot off his bits to save himself from thier evil taint.




I saw that movie. 

It made no sense then, and it makes no sense now. Ah well.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I appreciate it Froggy. *hug*



It has been sent.







Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I saw a movie were a fello was sitting in a barrell of olive oil in the middle of a desert trying to rot off his bits to save himself from thier evil taint.



Really?  That's odd.  You'd think that even in you rotted your bits off, you'd still have a taint.

*rimshot*
*takes a bow*

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> I mean, it's almost as bad as some of the jokes *I* tell!



You see warlocks already used this joke last Hive, when I made My drinking a bud watching the game EDIT: er comment not joke


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Head EXPLODES*



Not that head.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:
			
		

> You see warlocks already used this joke last Hive, when I made My drinking a bud watching the game joke




Well, a variation, but if you people keep providing the openings for biology humour (red or yellow, I'm never sure), who am I to say no.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> *Head EXPLODES*
> 
> 
> 
> Not that head.





Remember, safety helmets are mandatory, but they won't help against Scanners.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> Well, a variation, but if you people keep providing the openings for biology *humour (red or yellow, I'm never sure)*, who am I to say no.




Ow.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

hafrogman said:


> It has been sent.Really?  That's odd.  You'd think that even in you rotted your bits off, you'd still have a taint.
> 
> *rimshot*
> *takes a bow*
> 
> Thank you, thank you!


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> Ow.




Nah, the pain comes when I start spouting Black Humor!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

The_Warlock said:


> I saw that movie.
> 
> It made no sense then, and it makes no sense now. Ah well.




Well it certainly is no, ZARDOZ! That's for sure.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> Nah, the pain comes when I start spouting Black Humor!




If the "no puns" rule had not been removed from the Off-Topic prohibited subjects I would report you to a moderator.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *rimshot*




That's why there's...

Super Donkey *TAINT* Punch!


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Well, a variation, but if you people keep providing the openings for biology humour (red or yellow, I'm never sure), who am I to say no.



You know, I used to be pretty phlegmatic about your jokes.  But now they just fill me with bile.  I suppose I should be more sanguine.  You can't keep this up forever.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> If the "no puns" rule had not been removed from the Off-Topic prohibited subjects I would report you to a moderator.




I pun, therefore I am (aren't I? Maybe.)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Relique du Madde said:


> *Head EXPLODES*
> 
> 
> 
> Not that head.




[Bill Cosby] To let your brains fall out of your head! Have you lost your mind!? [/Bill Cosby]


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> That's why there's...
> 
> Super Donkey *TAINT* Punch!




You just HAD to say the joke I self edited from the beginning of the HIVE*!




*It was to the "Punch her in the face and see if she smiles" comment of Ginels (?)


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> If the "no puns" rule had not been removed from the Off-Topic prohibited subjects I would report you to a moderator.



I'm pretty sure they never enforced that rule.

PC has been known to utter some really bad ones in his time.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> You know, I used to be pretty phlegmatic about your jokes.  But now they just fill me with bile.  I suppose I should be more sanguine.  You can't keep this up forever.




*Falls over on the ground writhing in pain*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You can't keep this up forever.




That's what she thought.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> That's what she thought.



Priapism?

Ouch.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> You just HAD to say the joke I self edited ...




Not having seen your edit, I had no idea. 

PS: That'll teach ya.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Not having seen your edit, I had no idea.
> 
> PS: That'll teach ya.




The joke may not be visible but the HIVE has ways of making people use the jokes we censor out later in the thread.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> It has been sent.Really? That's odd. You'd think that even in you rotted your bits off, you'd still have a taint.
> 
> *rimshot*
> *takes a bow*
> 
> Thank you, thank you!



I don't think you'd want to rimshot that


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Priapism?




Nah, it's never a medical emergency where I'm from.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I don't think you'd want to rimshot that




He only did because he wanted salad.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> He only did because he wanted salad.




Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

*Runs around in circles*


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> The joke may not be visible but the HIVE has ways of making people use the jokes we censor out later in the thread.




Context sir, context. Mine is just hitting Hafrog's rimshot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Context sir, context. Mine is just hitting Hafrog's rimshot.




Mine was a FIFY + Donkey Punch FTW!


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Mine was a FIFY + Donkey Punch FTW!




Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

*Starts banging his head against the wall*

*Stops when he realizes the potential innuendo*


----------



## hafrogman

So apparently we've given up the giggity for the eww.  Interesting turn of events.

P.S.  Yes, I know I started it.  I regret it, if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> So apparently we've given up the giggity for the eww.  Interesting turn of events.
> 
> P.S.  Yes, I know I started it.  I regret it, if it makes you feel any better.




Well, it is still not as bad the the Goldmoon's Donkey incident.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think we're trying to see who can get closest to the line of "Just Wrong."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Well, it is still not as bad the the Goldmoon's Donkey incident.




You know... I know that incident always appears every few HIVES and it is always linked.. but for some reason my mind always blocks it out of memory.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Well, it is still not as bad the the Goldmoon's Donkey incident.




Hey! Don't drag my poor, innocent donkey back into this.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Hey! Don't drag my poor, innocent donkey back into this.




Oh, do not worry. I am not interested in your donkey.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Hey! Don't drag my poor, innocent donkey back into this.




Donkey... heh...  so many wrong places that could go..


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> You know... I know that incident always appears every few HIVES and it is always linked.. but for some reason my mind always blocks it out of memory.




I remember the incident but not the particulars.


----------



## The_Warlock

Oh pshaw. It was great fun, and everybody got a shot at your donkey.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Oh pshaw. It was great fun, and everybody got a shot at your donkey.



Everyone but the one she wanted, Aurora.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Oh pshaw. It was great fun, and everybody got a shot at your donkey.




Was the donkey sore after all the excitement?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Oh, do not worry. I am not interested in your donkey.




Well I suppose thats good news.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Was the donkey sore after all the excitement?




Well, it was 800 posts in 2 hours, you be the judge.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Well, it was 800 posts in 2 hours, you be the judge.



!!

MUST RESIST URGE TO CROSS LINE!


----------



## Wereserpent

relique du madde said:


> o.o!!
> 
> Must resist urge to cross line!




do it! Dooooo it!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Oh pshaw. It was great fun, and everybody got a shot at your donkey.




Yes, yes, a good time was had by all.



Aeson said:


> Everyone but the one she wanted, Aurora.




She can have a piece anytime.



Relique du Madde said:


> Was the donkey sore after all the excitement?




Nah, My donkey is tougher than ever. It can handle a lot.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> !!
> 
> MUST RESIST URGE TO CROSS LINE!




Maybe someone has a link to it or something.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Well, it was 800 posts in 2 hours, you be the judge.




Bah, I have terrorists out here popping off shots at my donkey, I can handle a few hivers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Bah, I have terrorists out here popping off shots at my donkey, I can handle a few hivers.



Kinky.  But, I thought that the US Military had rules about fraternizing with the enemy.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Bah, I have terrorists out here popping off shots at my donkey, I can handle a few hivers.



I don't know if I like the idea of terrorists popping off on your donkey.


----------



## The_Warlock

And on THAT note, I have to go help a 6' blonde woman kill some orcs...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Goldmoon said:


> Well, no one has seriously gone after gays in the military in a while as far as I can tell. I havent broadcasted my sexual orientation since I came out but It hasnt been a secret either. A LOT of people know.




I had several of my gay and bisexual buddies who were in the military tossed out back in the mid to late 1990s.- after 2000, nobody I knew to be gay was in the military.  Right now, you're the only person I know who is in the military and out...while being in.

Ahhh...you know what I mean!

At any rate, I'm pulling for you guys & gals to have full rights, and I really respect your willingness to put your life on the line for a country that is still...ambivalent...towards y'all.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I don't know if I like the idea of terrorists popping off on your donkey.




_AT_ my donkey. They dont get anywhere near it.



The_Warlock said:


> And on THAT note, I have to go help a 6' blonde woman kill some orcs...




And you say _I'm_ kinky.....



Dannyalcatraz said:


> I had several of my gay and bisexual buddies who were in the military tossed out back in the mid to late 1990s.- after 2000, nobody I knew to be gay was in the military. Right now, you're the only person I know who is in the military and out...while being in.
> 
> Ahhh...you know what I mean!
> 
> At any rate, I'm pulling for you guys & gals to have full rights, and I really respect your willingness to put your life on the line for a country that is still...ambivalent...towards y'all.




Thank you very much Danny. This Country has given me so much in my life, despite what some of its citizens do or say to me. I dont begrudge anyone their opinion. I'd love to say more but it borders heavily on politics and religion.



Sir Osis of Liver said:


> ...




Easy for you to say...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> _AT_ my donkey. They dont get anywhere near it.



At least they're not shooting guns at you.



Goldmoon said:


> And you say _I'm_ kinky.....



 We have not seen any evidence of this.



Goldmoon said:


> Thank you very much Danny. This Country has given me so much in my life, despite what some of its citizens do or say to me. I dont begrudge anyone their opinion. I'd love to say more but it borders heavily on politics and religion.



 According to my research those Rev alts don't matter one damn bit.


----------



## Aeson

Back to work.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Goldmoon said:


> Thank you very much Danny. This Country has given me so much in my life, despite what some of its citizens do or say to me. I dont begrudge anyone their opinion. I'd love to say more but it borders heavily on politics and religion.




Black Catholic dude, quoting you for truth.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yum! Vanilla Ice Cream with Whipped Cream on top.


----------



## CleverNickName

And for me: vanilla with hot butterscotch topping and slivered almonds.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Black Catholic dude, quoting you for truth.




Thanks again Danny!  *Salute*


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Yum! Vanilla Ice Cream with Whipped Cream on top.




Thats just wrong. Do you know what I'd do for some ice cream right now? Don't answer that.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Goldmoon said:


> Thats just wrong. Do you know what I'd do for some ice cream right now? Don't answer that.




I'm sure one of us could mail you some, it might be a little melty by the time it gets all the way over there though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I'm sure one of us could mail you some, it might be a little melty by the time it gets all the way over there though.




I'm rarely in one place long enough for mail anyway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

2 Ice cream facts:

1) I prefer 2 scoops of a good vanilla, topped with a drizzle of chocolate syrup (to which I'm allergic, otherwise it would be a flood) and covered by marachino cherries (and juice) and armor plated in pecans.  I've also been known to sub honey for the chocolate syrup...a gooey mess, to be sure, but tasty.

2) Here in Texas, the words "ice cream" when pronounced by a native with a thick accent sounds exactly like "ass cream."  Some non-natives may find this...amusing.  (OK, hilarious.)

In related news, I find the use of whipped cream on ice cream to be both semi-redundant and somewhat...bleh.

Now, whipped cream on a nice coffee drink?  That's killer!

Cafe Oscar = coffee with 1 shot of kalhua, 1 shot of amaretto, and usually topped by whipped cream.

(And for those who like amaretto- check out Wild Turkey American Honey.  Its like amaretto in flavor, but has a bit more kick in the afterburner.)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Wow who knew the hive was so vanilla!

Chocolate with peanut butter and hot fudge for me! oh, and almonds when possible.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Almonds_ are_ permissable substitutes for pecans in my book.

As for why vanilla?  Its because it provides a nice, pure backdrop for the other flavors I like to include.

Once tried vanilla with crumbled pecan sandies and honey.  AWESOME!

(Yes, I do cook.  Yes, I am overweight.  TRUST MY TASTEBUDS!!!)


----------



## megamania

i guess so.


----------



## megamania

and thus things are back to normal...........













i hate normal


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Shoots Mega with his patented "Cross Dresser Ray"*

There now you're back to irregular.


----------



## CleverNickName

I tried honey on ice cream once, didn't care for it.  But hey, to each their own.    Ever tried crispy rice cereal on your sundae instead of peanuts or almonds?  It's rad.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Coco crispies is a better topping.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Relique du Madde said:


> Coco crispies is a better topping.




I'm with you, Chocolate, chocolate, all day long, chocolate, chocolate, while i sing my song.


----------



## Goldmoon

OK everyone. I'm going to get some sleep. We're supposed to be heading out later today. I expect to be gone at least 4-5 days, maybe as long as a week. Keep the hive rolling and I'll talk to you all when we get back.


----------



## CleverNickName

Take care, Goldmoon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> OK everyone. I'm going to get some sleep. We're supposed to be heading out later today. I expect to be gone at least 4-5 days, maybe as long as a week. Keep the hive rolling and I'll talk to you all when we get back.




Go get *thinks*  uhm... (what ever the NATO phonic alphabet word for the current enemy) for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Reporting this as spam.*




Danny you're such a kill joy.  Johnathanland sounds like a fun place to visit.  I mean seriously, a whole land named Johnathan.  How does that ever happen?  Next thing you know is that there will be a country called Chad or Georga....


No wait..


*I don't want to cause that spam thread to live forever so I'll reply here in the hive


----------



## Blackrat

Mmm... Donkey...


----------



## Bront

Hey hive, long time, no see.







Aeson said:


> LT People at CM are upfront because they don't have to worry about Mods banning them. That's why they'll read something here then go laugh about it over there. They don't have the guts to confront someone here.



Actualy, CM is more upfront because it's policy is simply that.  CM is best described as user moderated, as users call each other out and hold them accountable.  

Enworld is an entirely different game, where having people get along is most important.  This may occasionally lead to some odd moderating from a user perspective, but it's a big site.  

Aeson, as I've told you before, you're better off either showing up and dealing with it (by ignoring it and acting well) or simply ignoring it completely.  You got caught in something rather icky, and the community tends to have a long memory unless you do something to change it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh...  Hey rat, I'm currently writting round 6's actions/outcomes.  Guess what happened to SWAT C.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh...  Hey rat, I'm currently writting round 6's actions/outcomes.  Guess what happened to SWAT C.




Don't tell me he's still up... 

I'm so going to make him into an iceblock soon...


----------



## Blackrat

Bront said:


> Hey hive, long time, no see.




Hey Bront. You know, I was meaning to ask you something about Ikariam the other day, but guess if I already forgot what it was ...


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel! I found you a new avatar! Displacer Kitten: Yet Another Fantasy Gamer Comic


----------



## Blackrat

*Mutters*
Why am I talking to myself here...

Where is everybody!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Okay... Sir Osis, is this now a Flurry of Posts?


----------



## Relique du Madde

You were alone since i was posting the game.  MWAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Blackrat

So what are the relative positions of Sven, 10'-pole and The Russian? Does Sven see them, how far are they?

Sorry for hijacking the Hive for OOC banter ...

Well, no I'm not...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> So what are the relative positions of Sven, 10'-pole and The Russian? Does Sven see them, how far are they?
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the Hive for OOC banter ...
> 
> Well, no I'm not...




If you remember that one map, Sven would be at the corner near the parking lot you all started at.  Igor/10 ft Pole would be in the actual "plaza" area, not to far from the smoking crater that Captain Superior created when he appeared.

He could get there if he runs all out, but he wouldn't be able to attack unless someone hits him launches him towards Sven's direction.


----------



## Relique du Madde

BTW.  I watched Watchmen.  So like in watchmen I'm assuming that alot of the hits have been launching people back and fourth, so up and down the streets.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> If you remember that one map, Sven would be at the corner near the parking lot you all started at.  Igor/10 ft Pole would be in the actual "plaza" area, not to far from the smoking crater that Captain Superior created when he appeared.
> 
> He could get there if he runs all out, but he wouldn't be able to attack unless someone hits him launches him towards Sven's direction.




So does Sven have a clear line of sight? You do realise he is quite enraged, and he has a perfect "living projectile" in his hands...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> So does Sven have a clear line of sight? You do realise he is quite enraged, and he has a perfect "living projectile" in his hands...




Since it is dramatically bad ass, and very bad wrong fun, YES!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Since it is dramatically kick ass, YES!




Ah, good, good...
*Evil Grin*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Fastball Special!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> "Fastball Special!"




Yeah.. but sadly, since the bad guy doesn't have Wolverine's skeleton, and is knocked out, he'll end up going  SPLAT!!

That is assuming sven doesn't miss and accidentally ends up sending him into orbit.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OK...

"Softball Special!"


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.. but sadly, since the bad guy doesn't have Wolverine's skeleton, and is knocked out, he'll end up going  SPLAT!!



What? You mean they won't both continue on the trajectory and find themselves buried inside the wall on the opposite side of the plaze...


> That is assuming sven doesn't miss and accidentally ends up sending him into orbit.



Wait... He threw a van some 500ft... How far could he actually throw something weighing about 200lb*? 

*My basic assumption for a relatively fit guy with swat gear.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Upon further reflection...

"Water Baloon Special!"


----------



## nerfherder

Aeson said:


> LT People at CM are upfront because they don't have to worry about Mods banning them. That's why they'll read something here then go laugh about it over there. They don't have the guts to confront someone here.



You know fine well that the ENW rules prevent anyone "confronting" anyone else here.

Given recent events concerning trust and betrayal, and the nature of your activities on CM I'm surprised you mention the place.  The husband of... you-know-who... has even asked that your name not be spoken there.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:


> Hey hive, long time, no see.Actualy, CM is more upfront because it's policy is simply that. CM is best described as user moderated, as users call each other out and hold them accountable.
> 
> Enworld is an entirely different game, where having people get along is most important. This may occasionally lead to some odd moderating from a user perspective, but it's a big site.
> 
> Aeson, as I've told you before, you're better off either showing up and dealing with it (by ignoring it and acting well) or simply ignoring it completely. You got caught in something rather icky, and the community tends to have a long memory unless you do something to change it.



It has been a long time. We miss you around here.
I hope you don't get branded by hanging out with us again.

I understand what you're saying. I'm not sure it's a place I want to be a part of especially since you know who are back. That is a headache I don't need. I just wish they'd leave me alone over there. I'm over here hurting no one. I have no doubt if I were I would be told that I was. I still think of a few folks there as friends and I like to check in on them. 

Maybe in time as my life continues to turn around I might think about making a reappearance there. Right now I have a lot of things working for me and I don't need any set backs.


----------



## Aeson

nerfherder said:


> You know fine well that the ENW rules prevent anyone "confronting" anyone else here.
> 
> Given recent events concerning trust and betrayal, and the nature of your activities on CM I'm surprised you mention the place. The husband of... you-know-who... has even asked that your name not be spoken there.




As I said I just go to look in on friends to see what's going on. I don't go there to cause trouble. I don't cause any here. 

Has he? I'm sure he has a name picked out to use its place.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> What? You mean they won't both continue on the trajectory and find themselves buried inside the wall on the opposite side of the plaze...
> 
> Wait... He threw a van some 500ft... How far could he actually throw something weighing about 200lb*?
> 
> *My basic assumption for a relatively fit guy with swat gear.




Let's see...  "65" strength - 10 = 55/5 = 11 = 2,500 feet.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Let's see...  "65" strength - 10 = 55/5 = 11 = 2,500 feet.




Oh bummer... And here I was actually hoping Sven could throw him to the orbit...

Need to take some more of that Superstrenght when I get enough points then...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oh bummer... And here I was actually hoping Sven could throw him to the orbit...
> 
> Need to take some more of that Superstrenght when I get enough points then...




If it is any consolation, Sven can kick a chihuahua 10,000 feet.*




* Not that any super hero would want to do that, because that would just be wrong.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> If it is any consolation, Sven can kick a chihuahua 10,000 feet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Not that any super hero would want to do that, because that would just be wrong.



Well, make it a fiendish chihuahua then (or appropriate M&M equivalent, anyway).


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> If it is any consolation, Sven can kick a chihuahua 10,000 feet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Not that any super hero would want to do that, because that would just be wrong.




That. Would. Be. AWESOME!


----------



## Darkness

*So basically*

Relique: "This is wrong! This is madness!"
Phaezen: "THIS. IS. AWESOME!"


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> If it is any consolation, Sven can kick a chihuahua 10,000 feet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Not that any super hero would want to do that, because that would just be wrong.




Yes... Ahem... Ofcourse not...

Unless it's irish battle-chihuahua...


----------



## Phaezen

Darkness said:


> Relique: "This is wrong! This is madness!"
> Phaezen: "THIS. IS. AWESOME!"






Well if you are going to get a dog.  Get a dog.  Not an overgrown rat with a pr department.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:


> Relique: "This is wrong! This is madness!"
> Phazen: "THIS. IS. AWESOME!"




LOL.


Spoiler



I only said it was wrong just in case an animal lover got the intention that I love kicking chihuahuas, because after all, one one breed of dog that is most puntable is the tea cup chihuahua, due to it's oversized aerodynamic head and relatively light weight.


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> Unless it's irish battle-chihuahua...



Hm, there's some precedence for dog-themed Irish supers, so be careful.


----------



## Blackrat

And Now for Something Completely Different.

"Cogito ergo sum" is not a valid scientific proof!

[/rant]


----------



## WhatGravitas

Phaezen said:


> Well if you are going to get a dog.  Get a dog.  Not an overgrown rat with a pr department.



If you really want a small dog, get a Dachshund. My parents have one... and she's positively cute, but "doggish".

Utterly loyal and fierce if needed (don't even think of just touching somebody in our family unasked, she'll bark at you like mad for that - we obviously never tested what would happen if somebody would actually attack us), though she's usually very gentle... (she tends to chase small animals... like birds, mice and hedgehogs in our garden... but never hurts them, though the animals are probably pretty scared!) but also a bit headstrong (she follows commands... but she has a pretty acute understanding of when a command is necessary, i.e. on the street, she always obeys, at home - it depends on her mood).

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> If you really want a small dog, get a Dachshund.




Heh, "Maastonakki" as we jokingly call them in finland. It means approximately "Ground Sausage" 

If I ever get such mental case that I'd get a dog, it would have to be a German Mittelspitz German Spitz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Ginnel! I found you a new avatar! Displacer Kitten: Yet Another Fantasy Gamer Comic



That is so cool/cute!!, I might well try to perfect (also known as start learning) my kitty drawing so I can put him in different outfits.

American football outfit for example

*punts a Chihuahua*


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> And Now for Something Completely Different.
> 
> "Cogito ergo sum" is not a valid scientific proof!
> 
> [/rant]



Basically, _si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses._


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Heh, "Maastonakki" as we jokingly call them in finland. It means approximately "Ground Sausage"



You're not the only people making fun of them. In fact, my family used almost the same words to ridicule them! Until we got our dog: A friend of ours had some puppies... and since my sister wanted a dog for a long time and because nobody else wanted the puppy... we ended up with her, before she ended up in an animal shelter.

But she's just too adorable and playful not to like her, especially because she's so loyal and clever (most of the time). And I didn't even like dogs before.

But I still occasionally call her "fur sausage"! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Darkness said:


> Basically, _si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses._




Nah, I'm no philosopher. I just think too much for my own good


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> Nah, I'm no philosopher. I just think too much for my own good



Sorry, I meant that you could have said that; it's rather snarky, after all.


----------



## Blackrat

Darkness said:


> Sorry, I meant that you could have said that; it's rather snarky, after all.




Oh... Sorry... I thought you were referring to me...


----------



## Ginnel

I think I attained the right level of badwrong with the latest Salton post


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I think I attained the right level of badwrong with the latest Salton post




I do hope you're regular reader of Irregular Webcomic


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> I do hope you're regular reader of Irregular Webcomic



Dunno about Ginnel, but I used to be. Unfortunately, I mostly fail at keeping up with webcomics - even OotS. So every now and then, it's archive binge time.


----------



## Phaezen

Darkness said:


> Dunno about Ginnel, but I used to be. Unfortunately, I mostly fail at keeping up with webcomics - even OotS. So every now and then, it's archive binge time.




Which is why I <3 Google Reader and RSS feads , fresh webcomics delivered when they are posted


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> I do hope you're regular reader of Irregular Webcomic



Hmmm its not as funny as the other comics I read so far (EDIT though its getting better), maybe I just need more alcohol 

Though I quite like the hobbit forming smoking one ;p

COMICs
sinfest
xkcd
order of the stick
bunny
perry bible fellowship (doesn't seem to do any new ones)
VG cats (doesn't update often enough)
Penny arcade.

I used to read 8-bit, Sluggy, PVP and Ctrl-alt-del but they all got a bit boring.


----------



## Aeson

I got 3 blade servers from work that they were throwing out. Yes I had permission to take them. 

They have 1.3ghz processors and 512 RAM. Not much but something to work with. I'm installing Red Hat 7.3 on one of them but I'd like to know of good server OS that would run on them. Is it possible to link them up to run and work together or do I have to run each as it's own server? 

Man are they loud. I have one running at the moment. I'd hate to see what happens when I try to get them all running at once.


----------



## Shabe

Relique du Madde said:


> Why bother for sloppy thirds?!?!?




She's 4 and half years younger than me, hawt, intelligent, cute, enthusastic, funny and seems to have a surprising amount of xp  and well makes me tingly inside...

Oh and thanks for all the other comments along the lines of "go for it".


----------



## Aeson

Shabe said:


> She's 4 and half years younger than me, hawt, intelligent, cute, enthusastic, funny and seems to have a surprising amount of xp  and well makes me tingly inside...
> 
> Oh and thanks for all the other comments along the lines of "go for it".



You only live once. Try something new. If you get hurt I'm sure you'll bounce back and Ginnel gets to say "I told you so.".


----------



## Aeson

I've been thinking of making my break from gaming indefinite or at least scaled back. I had a good time going out and hanging out Friday and Saturday nights. One reason I got so heavy into gaming was that it was cheaper than going out partying. Now I have a job that would allow me to afford doing that more often.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I've been thinking of making my break from gaming indefinite or at least scaled back. I had a good time going out and hanging out Friday and Saturday nights. One reason I got so heavy into gaming was that it was cheaper than going out partying. Now I have a job that would allow me to afford doing that more often.



Gaming on weekends?! 
nah not likely its an evening activity (Mon-Thu are allowable) during the week 

I like my weekends free just in case I get a girlfriend or so I can play puter games 

although I did once play in a game on a Sunday but that ended before too long


----------



## Ginnel

Shabe said:


> and well makes me tingly inside...



 And that may well be from the fact she has 2 other boyfriends : p


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Gaming on weekends?!
> nah not likely its an evening activity (Mon-Thu are allowable) during the week
> 
> I like my weekends free just in case I get a girlfriend or so I can play puter games
> 
> although I did once play in a game on a Sunday but that ended before too long



Remember I work at night. My evening starts at 6am which when most people's day is starting. I might be able to find a game to play before work but it would have to start early in the afternoon. I'm not sure who that would work well for.



Ginnel said:


> And that may well be from the fact she has 2 other boyfriends : p



That's when the burning sensations start. The tingling is something else.


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> And that may well be from the fact she has 2 other boyfriends : p




My sense of humour is so great I can take that with a smile 

Oh and Aeson I tend to be with Ginnel's view on gaming, leave gaming for the midweek evenings, and have the Friday-Sunday as your break from work/you time/partying. 
Of course this is coming from the guy who when dming his first game had 10 people crammed into a tiny room from 2pm - Midnight sessions both Saturday and Sunday, I have learned since then.

(edit) Hmmm saw your reply, 6am is evening, not a lot of chance for midweek gaming then, perhaps online with people on the otherside of the world I guess.


----------



## Aeson

Shabe said:


> My sense of humour is so great I can take that with a smile
> 
> Oh and Aeson I tend to be with Ginnel's view on gaming, leave gaming for the midweek evenings, and have the Friday-Sunday as your break from work/you time/partying.
> Of course this is coming from the guy who when dming his first game had 10 people crammed into a tiny room from 2pm - Midnight sessions both Saturday and Sunday, I have learned since then.



See above.


----------



## Blackrat

BTW, has anyone actually prepared Summon Hive today?


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Remember I work at night. My evening starts at 6am which when most people's day is starting. I might be able to find a game to play before work but it would have to start early in the afternoon. I'm not sure who that would work well for.




I have a freind with a similar problem, except he works a 2 day shift, 2 night shif, 4 days off cycle which plays hell with trying to have a social life.

I tend for the gaming every second weekend myself.


----------



## Ginnel

I wouldn't mind the next hive but I think Phaezen should 

I was going to suggest Sir Osis or Darkness but Phaezens here


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> I tend for the gaming every second weekend myself.




That's what we got going with my new group too.


----------



## Shabe

Blackrat said:


> BTW, has anyone actually prepared Summon Hive today?




My my, is that the time already, the last one wiped me out for a while, have to recoup my strength now.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> I wouldn't mind the next hive but I think Phaezen should
> 
> I was going to suggest Sir Osis or Darkness but Phaezens here




A hive of my very own?


You shouldn't have


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> I have a freind with a similar problem, except he works a 2 day shift, 2 night shif, 4 days off cycle which plays hell with trying to have a social life.
> 
> I tend for the gaming every second weekend myself.



Is he a firefighter?


----------



## Phaezen

*Kick the saloon door in*
*is hit by it swinging back*

*staggers into hive under the weight of an improbably large rifle*

*music changes to a minor key*

You can't run but you can Hive

*pulls the trigger and soaks everyone with his waterpistol*


----------



## Darkness

Ginnel said:


> I wouldn't mind the next hive but I think Phaezen should
> 
> I was going to suggest Sir Osis or Darkness but Phaezens here



I'm here, just invisible. Haven't prepared summon Hive today, though, so it's good that Phaezen is going to do it. (Or rather, already has, by now.)


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Is he a firefighter?




Mainframe support


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Mainframe support



That sounds like it could have been a firefighter schedule.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> That sounds like it could have been a firefighter schedule.




Well a large part of the job is putting out fires


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Well a large part of the job is putting out fires



I'm sure it is.


----------

